# 10/7-14/2012 Jamborini Meet for Food & Wine. Everyone is Welcome!



## RachelTori

*The 2011 Jamborini Meet (10/2-8/2011) was so much fun, we're doing it again in 2012!  

You don't have to be an AKL Lover (aka 'Jamborini' or 'Kidanite') to join us, but you must love WDW, good friends, and fun!  

This is the place to discuss our ideas and plan our Meets. 

The dates we are scheduling Meets are Sunday Oct 7th through Sunday Oct 14th. The next post below will list the tentative Meets, and be updated as needed. 

Some ideas for potential Meets:

AKL - Victoria Falls or ?
Epcot Resorts - Crews Cup Lounge, by the quiet pool at BC, or ?
La Cava (aka “The Ditch”)
Tutto Gusto (the new Wine Bar in Italy)
Illuminations
Wishes
Group ride/attraction
An “Off-Kilter” Meet; A “British Revolution” Meet, etc.
World Showcase Meet for some kiosk sampling
An “Eat to the Beat” Meet
An early morning Meet for coffee in the Boardwalk area
A Deminar or Paid Event
MNSSHP 
Jelly Rolls
Swan Dolphin Food & Wine Classic 10/12-13


All ideas/suggestions are welcome!

Check your schedules and if you have some free time, please check post #2. If there’s a meet you can attend, let us know! If there’s nothing scheduled for that date yet and you have an idea, please speak up!


See y'all in October!! *


----------



## RachelTori

TDC Nala's Epcot F&WF sticky on the Restaurant board:  http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2930485


*(Tentative) Meets:



Sunday, October 7:



Monday, October 8:



Tuesday, October 9:



Wednesday, October 10:



Thursday, October 11:
Viva Italia at Flying Fish: 6:00pm - RachelTori, DisneyBride'03, TyRy, franandaj


Friday, October 12:
Swan Dolphin F&W Classic: 5:30-9:00pm  


Saturday, October 13:
Diana's (39th) Birthday Champagne Breakfast....location TBD!

4:30pm Wine Blending Seminar at Swan (paid event)
Swan Dolphin F&W Classic: 5:30-9:00pm  


Sunday, October 14:*


----------



## dgbg100106

I am here...  

David and I will be there for the wine and dine event.  

We are bringing two friends with us who have never been.


----------



## PNO4TE

Here we go!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Checking in!


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> I am here...
> 
> David and I will be there for the wine and dine event.
> 
> We are bringing two friends with us who have never been.



This will be quite an induction for them!!  




PNO4TE said:


> Here we go!



Still several months from the Swolphin F&W Classic info being released, but I'll be watching for it!!  




DisneyBride'03 said:


> Checking in!


----------



## dgbg100106

So excited about seeing everyone again...  And the wine of course,  even the food...

now about the stains....  anyone planning for those too?


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> So excited about seeing everyone again...  And the wine of course,  even the food...
> 
> now about the stains....  anyone planning for those too?



  We need to get Tracy to check in here!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> We need to get Tracy to check in here!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Well, I am thinking of getting in on Thursday...try to grab BWV or BCV, then move to S or D for Fri and Sat...to save points for 2013 (  )...and then back to BCV or BWV for Magical Express...we shall see!


----------



## dgbg100106

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Well, I am thinking of getting in on Thursday...try to grab BWV or BCV, then move to S or D for Fri and Sat...to save points for 2013 (  )...and then back to BCV or BWV for Magical Express...we shall see!



We needed to use the points, so we booked ours and ours friends at BCV, we had banked them the previous year, so we had to use them...


----------



## DisneyBride'03

well I can use my small contract and have enough pts IF I can get in at 7 mths at either Epcot DVC resort...will have to wait it out and see! Rates right now at S & D are 179 at priceline and AAA is abt 200 at their site.


----------



## TyRy

I'm here, I'm here and I'm sure the stains will follow! 

Happy New Year everyone!!

I'm still trying to sort it all out, but I'm pretty sure if I come down that early it will be with friends and then solo for the S&D Classic.  Mark won't be down until the 14th probably.


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> I'm here, I'm here and I'm sure the stains will follow!
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> I'm still trying to sort it all out, but I'm pretty sure if I come down that early it will be with friends and then solo for the S&D Classic.  Mark won't be down until the 14th probably.



  Glad you checked in!  Happy New Year!  

The Classic is where we'll likely have the most Jamborinis -- at least that's what I'm hoping!     It was so amazing last year, I wanted MORE!!!


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> well I can use my small contract and have enough pts IF I can get in at 7 mths at either Epcot DVC resort...will have to wait it out and see! Rates right now at S & D are 179 at priceline and AAA is abt 200 at their site.



We're keeping our options open for the package deals the Swan & Dolphin will offer.  When those are released, we'll do the math, but I believe they were a pretty good deal last year.


----------



## dgbg100106

TyRy said:


> I'm here, I'm here and I'm sure the stains will follow!
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> I'm still trying to sort it all out, but I'm pretty sure if I come down that early it will be with friends and then solo for the S&D Classic.  Mark won't be down until the 14th probably.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Tracy, have you recuperated from last night? After seeing that blue cocktail, I was going to drive to your neck of the woods, find your house thanks to Marks lights, and knock on your door claiming car trouble! LOL

I finally to get to spend my birthday in my Happy Place! Last year it was Ava, now its my turn! lol Laura, how many birthdays have you spent there?!   lol

Wait...this may take awhile as she adds them all up! Love ya!


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Tracy, have you recuperated from last night? After seeing that blue cocktail, I was going to drive to your neck of the woods, find your house thanks to Marks lights, and knock on your door claiming car trouble! LOL
> 
> I finally to get to spend my birthday in my Happy Place! Last year it was Ava, now its my turn! lol Laura, how many birthdays have you spent there?!   lol
> 
> Wait...this may take awhile as she adds them all up! Love ya!



Are you insinuating I'm, ummm, OLD?!!!!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

RachelTori said:


> Are you insinuating I'm, ummm, OLD?!!!!



Boy that was a true LOL...Bob asked me what was so funny!

NO! Just envious of the birthday wake ups you have had in our Happy Place!

I am thinking of a champagne breakfast...so...wherever I am staying....one of the EPCOT resorts, I plan to have a Champagne Breakfast...not sure abt the breakfast items yet...lol....so if you want , on 10/13...you can add Diana's Birthday Champagne Breakfast....location TBD!


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Boy that was a true LOL...Bob asked me what was so funny!
> 
> NO! Just envious of the birthday wake ups you have had in our Happy Place!
> 
> I am thinking of a champagne breakfast...so...wherever I am staying....one of the EPCOT resorts, I plan to have a Champagne Breakfast...not sure abt the breakfast items yet...lol....so if you want , on 10/13...you can add Diana's Birthday Champagne Breakfast....location TBD!



Will be adding that to post 2 right now.  (as soon as I wipe the tears from my eyes from you calling me old!!  )

It really hasn't been THAT many WDW birthdays!!    (but you're right, it will take me awhile to figure it out!  )


----------



## DisneyBride'03

RachelTori said:


> Will be adding that to post 2 right now.  (as soon as I wipe the tears from my eyes from you calling me old!!  )
> 
> It really hasn't been THAT many WDW birthdays!!    (but you're right, it will take me awhile to figure it out!  )



Here is a kleenex....

As we get closer and we have a head count...I will put together a menu, besides the Champagne...will have wegoshop bring in supplies, and may have to do plastic flutes.... 
I will not cook...so fruit and pastries....and maybe a little room service...


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Here is a kleenex....
> 
> As we get closer and we have a head count...I will put together a menu, besides the Champagne...will have wegoshop bring in supplies, and may have to do plastic flutes....
> I will not cook...so fruit and pastries....and maybe a little room service...



That sounds like you will be footing the bill.  That's not acceptable.  

We'll discuss details later.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

we have LOTS of time...I am not in that big of a hurry to be older...LOL...or 39!


----------



## dgbg100106

DisneyBride'03 said:


> we have LOTS of time...I am not in that big of a hurry to be older...LOL...or 39!



I am thinking about sticking to 39 for a awhile, but then it just makes DH more of a cradle robber...


----------



## DisneyBride'03

dgbg100106 said:


> I am thinking about sticking to 39 for a awhile, but then it just makes DH more of a cradle robber...


----------



## DisneyBride'03

OMG...Laura! If I could snag that studio you had at BCV for the last F &W...THAT balcony!! WOuld be perfect..it was huge to host the Champagne Breakfast!
Or a nice little suite in of the EPCOT resorts for one night......


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> OMG...Laura! If I could snag that studio you had at BCV for the last F &W...THAT balcony!! WOuld be perfect..it was huge to host the Champagne Breakfast!
> Or a nice little suite in of the EPCOT resorts for one night......



Yeah, that balcony was ridiculous!!  HUGE!!!  

If Swolphin puts their "suites" on sale again this year, we could think about pooling our resources!    $600/night suites at half off, divided by two!!!    Then there's always those CL suites at BC/YC/BWI to consider!! (IF the price is right!!  )


----------



## DisneyBride'03

RachelTori said:


> Yeah, that balcony was ridiculous!!  HUGE!!!
> 
> If Swolphin puts their "suites" on sale again this year, we could think about pooling our resources!    $600/night suites at half off, divided by two!!!    Then there's always those CL suites at BC/YC/BWI to consider!! (IF the price is right!!  )



GMTA!  We are almost on page 3...and its only Jan 1st!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

Lots of planning to do...  I am sure we will make a lot of headway on here...


----------



## PNO4TE

DisneyBride'03 said:


> I finally to get to spend my birthday in my Happy Place! Last year it was Ava, now its my turn! lol Laura, how many birthdays have you spent there?!   lol
> 
> Wait...this may take awhile as she adds them all up! Love ya!


----------



## dgbg100106

morning everyone.....


So does anyone remember at what point last year information started coming out about the Wine and Dine?


----------



## PNO4TE

I am glad to see the banter has begun, ladies!  

Do you know that in all my advanced years I have never been at WDW for my birthday.  The closest I have ever gotten was once for July 4th and once for our 25th Anniversary which is also in July.  Being there in July just does not excite me so much.


----------



## PNO4TE

dgbg100106 said:


> morning everyone.....
> 
> 
> So does anyone remember at what point last year information started coming out about the Wine and Dine?



Laura will remember.  But I think it is not for a few months yet.

I am glad I booked our Dolphin room when I did.  The cost has gone up $25 a night since then.  I am waiting to see if the packages that they offer will be as good a deal as last year's were. Laura made out quite well!


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> morning everyone.....
> 
> 
> So does anyone remember at what point last year information started coming out about the Wine and Dine?



The Swan Dolphin Food & Wine Classic info was released in May   I believe the Epcot F&WF info wasn't released until July......... but then with my advanced age, the memory ain't what it used to be!!!  




PNO4TE said:


> I am glad to see the banter has begun, ladies!
> 
> Do you know that in all my advanced years I have never been at WDW for my birthday.  The closest I have ever gotten was once for July 4th and once for our 25th Anniversary which is also in July.  Being there in July just does not excite me so much.



Ironically, for all the birthdays I have spent at WDW (I'm early February which is a great time to visit!), I wasn't able to go the year Disney offered free admission on your birthday!!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Laura will remember.  But I think it is not for a few months yet.
> 
> I am glad I booked our Dolphin room when I did.  The cost has gone up $25 a night since then.  I am waiting to see if the packages that they offer will be as good a deal as last year's were. Laura made out quite well!



Ah, Laura _might_ remember!!!   

I noticed the room cost has gone up too -- not that I obsessively check dates and rates   (but, yes I do!!!    the payoff is well worth the time to me!  )


----------



## dgbg100106

PNO4TE said:


> I am glad to see the banter has begun, ladies!
> 
> Do you know that in all my advanced years I have never been at WDW for my birthday.  The closest I have ever gotten was once for July 4th and once for our 25th Anniversary which is also in July.  Being there in July just does not excite me so much.



I agree with you there, July is hot, we went for 10 days in August one year and I thought I would melt right into the pavement....  Never again...

May was hot too, so I think October has become my new favorite time...


----------



## dgbg100106

I have never been on my Birthday either...  But I have been for our anniversary.  We ate at V&A that year and it was amazing...


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> I agree with you there, July is hot, we went for 10 days in August one year and I thought I would melt right into the pavement....  Never again...
> 
> May was hot too, so I think October has become my new favorite time...



I must be getting used to it!   The July/August FL heat doesn't bother me -- it's the crowds that get to me!!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> I must be getting used to it!   The July/August FL heat doesn't bother me -- it's the crowds that get to me!!



Atlanta is a little warm in the summer too.. 

I swear it is what you are used to, when I lived in Alabama and Texas it never used to bother me, but now after living here in Maryland for awhile, I can't take the heat like I used to.
(that or it is my age...)


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> Atlanta is a little warm in the summer too..
> 
> I swear it is what you are used to, when I lived in Alabama and Texas it never used to bother me, but now after living here in Maryland for awhile, I can't take the heat like I used to.
> (that or it is my age...)



Oh, I know that's the reason!   

I used to live in CO, MN, MI, ND, and SD and after being in GA for so many years, can't tolerate the cold anymore!!  


(or maybe it's because of my advanced age!!  )


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Oh, I know that's the reason!
> 
> I used to live in CO, MN, MI, ND, and SD and after being in GA for so many years, can't tolerate the cold anymore!!
> 
> 
> (or maybe it's because of my advanced age!!  )



I wished I was not used to the cold....  but it bothers me less and less every year...  either acclamation or age


----------



## DisneyBride'03

my gosh, I cant even catch up here yet...lol!
Brandi...I was just kidding you abt your D& B's  Im jealous! lol

I looked at Swan pricing...ouch! Hoping I can get into a DVC Epcot resort at 7 mths!!

Well its cold here today! We have been fortunate with the weather here, we did get a sprinkling,,,,very little of the white stuff, but it to be Jan 2, and Bob has not pulled out the snowblower yet....wow!

Well today is suppose to be my busy day..lol...back to reality in a few days, kids back to school etc....dr appts...all the fun stuff!
Enjoy your day ladies!


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> my gosh, I cant even catch up here yet...lol!
> Brandi...I was just kidding you abt your D& B's  Im jealous! lol
> 
> I looked at Swan pricing...ouch! Hoping I can get into a DVC Epcot resort at 7 mths!!
> 
> Well its cold here today! We have been fortunate with the weather here, we did get a sprinkling,,,,very little of the white stuff, but it to be Jan 2, and Bob has not pulled out the snowblower yet....wow!
> 
> Well today is suppose to be my busy day..lol...back to reality in a few days, kids back to school etc....dr appts...all the fun stuff!
> Enjoy your day ladies!



You should look at Dolphin - it's usually a little less expensive than Swan ($20-$30/night).  There are different discounts available, which will ease the "ouch" a bit.  We'll discuss if necessary!   

You will most likely be able to get BWV or BCV at 7 months.  

Everything will fall into place in the next several months!


----------



## TyRy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Tracy, have you recuperated from last night? After seeing that blue cocktail, I was going to drive to your neck of the woods, find your house thanks to Marks lights, and knock on your door claiming car trouble! LOL



  You should have - the glow cubes and glasses were broken out after that picture   Although I did spend all of yesterday in my pj's. 



dgbg100106 said:


> I am thinking about sticking to 39 for a awhile, but then it just makes DH more of a cradle robber...



My new age is now 21 x2   A friend at Disney taught me that on this last trip.


----------



## dgbg100106

TyRy said:


> You should have - the glow cubes and glasses were broken out after that picture   Although I did spend all of yesterday in my pj's.
> 
> 
> 
> My new age is now 21 x2   A friend at Disney taught me that on this last trip.



This year will be the first anniversary of my 39th birthday.


----------



## PNO4TE

TyRy said:


> You should have - the glow cubes and glasses were broken out after that picture   Although I did spend all of yesterday in my pj's.
> 
> 
> 
> My new age is now 21 x2   A friend at Disney taught me that on this last trip.





dgbg100106 said:


> This year will be the first anniversary of my 39th birthday.



Hmmmm... Which one do I like better:  30 x2 or the second anniversary of my 60th.


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> This year will be the first anniversary of my 39th birthday.



Well, you're just a young'in!!!  Talk to me in a decade or 2!!!  




PNO4TE said:


> Hmmmm... Which one do I like better:  30 x2 or the second anniversary of my 60th.



Personally, I think the 30 x2 suits you better!  


I haven't figured out how to state my age yet!!!  My baby brother's name on his youtube account is "OneOldDrummer" so I guess *OLD* is the theme in my family!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

PNO4TE said:


> Hmmmm... Which one do I like better:  30 x2 or the second anniversary of my 60th.


hmmmm  which do you like better....


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Well, you're just a young'in!!!  Talk to me in a decade or 2!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the 30 x2 suits you better!
> 
> 
> I haven't figured out how to state my age yet!!!  My baby brother's name on his youtube account is "OneOldDrummer" so I guess *OLD* is the theme in my family!!!



Well I alwasy say that you are as old as you act and my DH may be turning 50 this year but he is 12......


----------



## DisneyBride'03

All I know is that when I am at Disney I am ageless.... WHen I am home, well, thats another story! LOL


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> All I know is that when I am at Disney I am ageless.... WHen I am home, well, thats another story! LOL




  


Hey!  I thought we were going to get serious about getting some work done today?!!!!!   (I'm taking it in small -- very small -- doses today!! )


----------



## DisneyBride'03

RachelTori said:


> Hey!  I thought we were going to get serious about getting some work done today?!!!!!   (I'm taking it in small -- very small -- doses today!! )



Well I did a 3 mile run to get me motivated....in a balmy 24 degrees Did NOT look Princess like...Ava said I looked like a Ninja!

So I thought I would see how busy all my friends are..... But I need to be strong, and put the laptop down.....Just need the will power to do it, ...I think I can...I think I can


----------



## DisneyBride'03

You guys are on Page 4!!! And nothing is planned! LOL Well, we ARE all going....I cant call DVC til 3/11 so I am in a holding pattern til then...unless some awesome deal comes up at S or D...I am up for a split stay if necessary....


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Well I did a 3 mile run to get me motivated....in a balmy 24 degrees Did NOT look Princess like...Ava said I looked like a Ninja!
> 
> So I thought I would see how busy all my friends are..... But I need to be strong, and put the laptop down.....Just need the will power to do it, ...I think I can...I think I can



 I think you can too, but I don't think you did!!  




DisneyBride'03 said:


> You guys are on Page 4!!! And nothing is planned! LOL Well, we ARE all going....I cant call DVC til 3/11 so I am in a holding pattern til then...unless some awesome deal comes up at S or D...I am up for a split stay if necessary....



What are you talking about?  We've gotten lots of planning done in these 4 pages.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

ok...i cannot procrastinate any longer....I will be back later....dont make any plans without me...LOL


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> Personally, I think the 30 x2 suits you better!
> 
> 
> I haven't figured out how to state my age yet!!!  My baby brother's name on his youtube account is "OneOldDrummer" so I guess *OLD* is the theme in my family!!!





dgbg100106 said:


> hmmmm  which do you like better....



I am thinking it is just easier to say I am 60!   Age has never bothered me at all, so I guess I will just stick to the facts!


----------



## PNO4TE

If we celebrate Diana's birthday with a champagne brunch, I will make certain we have glass flutes to sip from.


----------



## dgbg100106

DisneyBride'03 said:


> ok...i cannot procrastinate any longer....I will be back later....dont make any plans without me...LOL



Don't fear we are on page 4 and not planning done so far...


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> If we celebrate Diana's birthday with a champagne brunch, I will make certain we have glass flutes to sip from.



That will be lovely!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

PNO4TE said:


> If we celebrate Diana's birthday with a champagne brunch, I will make certain we have glass flutes to sip from.


 Really????? Was the plastic flute comment that telling?! 



dgbg100106 said:


> Don't fear we are on page 4 and not planning done so far...


 But YES there was planning....we will  have glass instead of Plastic



RachelTori said:


> That will be lovely!



 Thanks Elin  Now I have to get the good stuff


----------



## dgbg100106

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Really????? Was the plastic flute comment that telling?!
> 
> But YES there was planning....we will  have glass instead of Plastic
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Elin  Now I have to get the good stuff



So when is the Birthday celebration?  While we are there or not?


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> So when is the Birthday celebration?  While we are there or not?



It's in Post #2!    Yes, it is while you're there!    (10/13)


----------



## PNO4TE

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Really????? Was the plastic flute comment that telling?!
> 
> But YES there was planning....we will  have glass instead of Plastic
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Elin  Now I have to get the good stuff



I have a recommendation for the bubbly, if it can be gotten in FL.  I also have an Orlando DIS friend who might be willing to pick it up for us.  Decent "good stuff" can taste amazing out of the right glass, so no need to get expensive stuff!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> It's in Post #2!    Yes, it is while you're there!    (10/13)



Cool, Sounds fun!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

PNO4TE said:


> I have a recommendation for the bubbly, if it can be gotten in FL.  I also have an Orlando DIS friend who might be willing to pick it up for us.  Decent "good stuff" can taste amazing out of the right glass, so no need to get expensive stuff!


You are so correct Elin!!! Thanks so much! Your friend is welcome to stay for breakfast too if she assists us too Keep us posted


dgbg100106 said:


> Cool, Sounds fun!



Yeah, except I will be staying at the Holiday Inn offsite.....


----------



## dgbg100106

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Yeah, except I will be staying at the Holiday Inn offsite.....


----------



## DisneyBride'03

dgbg100106 said:


>



Jealous much  Ms. Hilton?!


----------



## dgbg100106

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Jealous much  Ms. Hilton?!



Nope, I travel too much for work, so this lets me have fun when I am on vacation....


----------



## DisneyBride'03

dgbg100106 said:


> Nope, I travel too much for work, so this lets me have fun when I am on vacation....



I couldnt imagine ! You must be good at packing, can you help me and Laura/  I know I am a over packer, cant speak for Laura

My fave Hilton is the Chicago, has amazing views of Lake Michigan...


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> I couldnt imagine ! You must be good at packing, can you help me and Laura/  I know I am a over packer, cant speak for Laura
> 
> My fave Hilton is the Chicago, has amazing views of Lake Michigan...



Uhhh, I think you known darn well what an over-packer I am!!!  

Brandi is so proficient at packing, she waits till she's ready to head out the door to pack (don't you, Brandi?!!)


----------



## DisneyBride'03

RachelTori said:


> Uhhh, I think you known darn well what an over-packer I am!!!
> 
> Brandi is so proficient at packing, she waits till she's ready to head out the door to pack (don't you, Brandi?!!)



Well....I thought it best for you to admit to it!
So with all the seminars for Wine and food....I am wondering if Brandi could host a packing seminar? First 2 people that sign up complimentary of course


----------



## TyRy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Yeah, except I will be staying at the Holiday Inn offsite.....



At this point I might be in a box on the Holiday Inn lawn for the trip! 



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Well....I thought it best for you to admit to it!
> So with all the seminars for Wine and food....I am wondering if Brandi could host a packing seminar? First 2 people that sign up complimentary of course



I second (or is it third) the Brandi packing seminar - I always WAY overpack.


----------



## PNO4TE

This is the cava I would suggest, but I prefer their extra dry to the brut.  It costs a whopping $6 here in VA and $7 in FL.  A great buy.  We had a case of it from Christmas through New Year's Day!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> This is the cava I would suggest, but I prefer their extra dry to the brut.  It costs a whopping $6 here in VA and $7 in FL.  A great buy.  We had a case of it from Christmas through New Year's Day!



Looks perfectly acceptable to me!!    (and the price is certainly right!!  )

What does the birthday girl think?


----------



## dgbg100106

DisneyBride'03 said:


> I couldnt imagine ! You must be good at packing, can you help me and Laura/  I know I am a over packer, cant speak for Laura
> 
> My fave Hilton is the Chicago, has amazing views of Lake Michigan...





RachelTori said:


> Uhhh, I think you known darn well what an over-packer I am!!!
> 
> Brandi is so proficient at packing, she waits till she's ready to head out the door to pack (don't you, Brandi?!!)





DisneyBride'03 said:


> Well....I thought it best for you to admit to it!
> So with all the seminars for Wine and food....I am wondering if Brandi could host a packing seminar? First 2 people that sign up complimentary of course



Yes I wait until the last minute to pack...  We have a list, and it has been perfected over time and works no matter how long we are gone...

No for the class... First thing first, figure out what you can't live without.....


----------



## TyRy

PNO4TE said:


> This is the cava I would suggest, but I prefer their extra dry to the brut.  It costs a whopping $6 here in VA and $7 in FL.  A great buy.  We had a case of it from Christmas through New Year's Day!



This is what we've served at our last two New Years Eve parties.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

PNO4TE said:


> This is the cava I would suggest, but I prefer their extra dry to the brut.  It costs a whopping $6 here in VA and $7 in FL.  A great buy.  We had a case of it from Christmas through New Year's Day!


 Looks and I am sure fantastic as I trust your taste buds Elin



RachelTori said:


> Looks perfectly acceptable to me!!    (and the price is certainly right!!  )
> 
> What does the birthday girl think?


 I agree, if its bubbly, then I will be too!



dgbg100106 said:


> Yes I wait until the last minute to pack...  We have a list, and it has been perfected over time and works no matter how long we are gone...
> 
> No for the class... First thing first, figure out what you can't live without.....


 hmmmm.....thats tough! 



TyRy said:


> This is what we've served at our last two New Years Eve parties.



well then....! I know what I am serving beverage wise for my bday champagne breakfast!!!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

TyRy said:


> This is what we've served at our last two New Years Eve parties.



Tracy - What do you think of their new label? I liked the gold one better!

I am glad you all approve.  I will make certain we have enough!!


----------



## TyRy

PNO4TE said:


> Tracy - What do you think of their new label? I liked the gold one better!
> 
> I am glad you all approve.  I will make certain we have enough!!



I liked the gold one better as well.  When I went to buy it this year, I had to ask someone where it was as I completely missed it.  I was looking for the gold label.  I think the new one makes it look more "generic".


----------



## PNO4TE

TyRy said:


> I liked the gold one better as well.  When I went to buy it this year, I had to ask someone where it was as I completely missed it.  I was looking for the gold label.  I think the new one makes it look more "generic".



I completely agree!!


----------



## RachelTori

Wishing you all a Happy Weekend!  

I'm on my way out the door, to Atlanta airport.  I know it will hit me as I head to Concourse B -- I'm NOT going to WDW this trip!!  

Will be in Colorado Springs for a week, working on an Army base!    I should be able to get online most evenings -- have to keep watching for any Swolphin information!  

I hope I packed correctly, but it's too late to make any changes now!! 


Brandi, hope you are on the mend and feeling better!  


See y'all later!


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> Wishing you all a Happy Weekend!
> 
> I'm on my way out the door, to Atlanta airport.  I know it will hit me as I head to Concourse B -- I'm NOT going to WDW this trip!!
> 
> Will be in Colorado Springs for a week, working on an Army base!    I should be able to get online most evenings -- have to keep watching for any Swolphin information!
> 
> I hope I packed correctly, but it's too late to make any changes now!!
> 
> 
> Brandi, hope you are on the mend and feeling better!
> 
> 
> See y'all later!



Hope the trip goes well.  I will try to keep an eye on the Swolphin info too.  See ya next week back here at our home!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Wishing you all a Happy Weekend!
> 
> I'm on my way out the door, to Atlanta airport.  I know it will hit me as I head to Concourse B -- I'm NOT going to WDW this trip!!
> 
> Will be in Colorado Springs for a week, working on an Army base!    I should be able to get online most evenings -- have to keep watching for any Swolphin information!
> 
> I hope I packed correctly, but it's too late to make any changes now!!
> 
> 
> Brandi, hope you are on the mend and feeling better!
> 
> 
> See y'all later!



on the mend....


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> on the mend....



  Happy to hear that!  I'm sure David is taking good care of you! 

I've been working 12-13 hour days at Ft Carson in Colorado Springs.  One more work day, then a LONG travel day home Friday!  Weather had been very nice here (although I didn't really experience it!), but that changed this morning.  The winds were awful and the temperatures colder than I can stand!!    I think it will be more tolerable the next couple days!  

Then I have a week off - then 12 days at Ft Bragg.


----------



## PNO4TE

Do we have a "ball park figure" as to how many Js & Ks might be coming to Diana's soiree??


----------



## PNO4TE

It is good to know that Brandi is on the mend, thanks to David's great care! 

Laura, there are lots of military bases in our area. Why can't you get sent up here for a spell??  Good luck on your last day in CO and I hope your trip home tomorrow is not affected by any of the weather patterns!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

dgbg100106 said:


> on the mend....


 Hope you are doing well And you have some good meds


PNO4TE said:


> Do we have a "ball park figure" as to how many Js & Ks might be coming to Diana's soiree??


Not sure....at least 5 or 6 maybe as of right now?


PNO4TE said:


> It is good to know that Brandi is on the mend, thanks to David's great care!
> 
> Laura, there are lots of military bases in our area. Why can't you get sent up here for a spell??  Good luck on your last day in CO and I hope your trip home tomorrow is not affected by any of the weather patterns!



Yep, that would be nice, can you request something in VA?! YES..hoping this crazy weather does not affect you going home! One more day!!!! I KNOW you must be busy! We all miss you!


----------



## PNO4TE

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Not sure....at least 5 or 6 maybe as of right now?



I was wondering if it was more than two dozen!


----------



## PNO4TE

Just saw this on the Swolphin facebook page... It is not good news!

_The dates for the Third Annual Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Food and Wine Classic have been confirmed - Friday and Saturday, September 28th and 29th. Stay tuned to Facebook and keep checking our webpage above for updates and more details !!_


----------



## DisneyBride'03

*crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PNO4TE

indeed....


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Just saw this on the Swolphin facebook page... It is not good news!
> 
> _The dates for the Third Annual Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Food and Wine Classic have been confirmed - Friday and Saturday, September 28th and 29th. Stay tuned to Facebook and keep checking our webpage above for updates and more details !!_





DisneyBride'03 said:


> *crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



I am running on very little sleep, plus I have to get up early in the morning to head back to Denver and fly home.  

This is news I really didn't want to hear. I really wonder WHY after they posted the October dates, they changed and "confirmed" new dates.    What was wrong with the other dates?  

So the question becomes - do we all keep our dates and just NOT do F&W Classic or do we switch things around?  I know Diana can't come the new September dates and I'm inclined to want to stick with what we've got. 

I guess we'll need to make some decisions.  


As far as the Army bases - I have no say in that.  I work for U of MI, not the Army!


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> I am running on very little sleep, plus I have to get up early in the morning to head back to Denver and fly home.
> 
> This is news I really didn't want to hear. I really wonder WHY after they posted the October dates, they changed and "confirmed" new dates.    What was wrong with the other dates?
> 
> So the question becomes - do we all keep our dates and just NOT do F&W Classic or do we switch things around?  I know Diana can't come the new September dates and I'm inclined to want to stick with what we've got.
> 
> I guess we'll need to make some decisions.
> 
> 
> As far as the Army bases - I have no say in that.  I work for U of MI, not the Army!



The new dates really don't work for us either.  My school year begins the day after Labor Day and taking time off within that same month is just not the best idea.  I think we will keep our original dates.  But I may look elsewhere for my lodging.  They shot themselves in the foot over this.

I know you work for U of MI.... but I want them to send you here! 

Hope your travels today go well.  Let me know when you get home, please!


----------



## TyRy

PNO4TE said:


> Just saw this on the Swolphin facebook page... It is not good news!
> 
> _The dates for the Third Annual Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Food and Wine Classic have been confirmed - Friday and Saturday, September 28th and 29th. Stay tuned to Facebook and keep checking our webpage above for updates and more details !!_





ACK!!!  So not good news.  If they moved it, I won't be there - although I'll be there for Diana's birthday still


----------



## DisneyBride'03

well I guess we must re group...did anyone message Brandi...is she leaving soon? Not sure if she knows yet...

Well I cant be there for the Classic, as Ive told Elin and Laura its DD14 Homecoming, promised her she/I would be here for that as we "dragged" her to Disney for last yrs Homecoming..lol

Still would love to the 13th weekend, Thur to Mon trip for me...still not sure of myBobs schedule but I know he wants to go.

Bummer...


----------



## PNO4TE

myBob and I are inclined to keep the same dates we had already booked.  Might look for new accommodations since there doesn't seem to be a reason to stay at the Dolphin.  I will have to look into it.

Let the birthday party planning continue!


----------



## PNO4TE

Laura - I did get your texts last night but it was too late by the time I got home to answer. Hopefully today we can connect!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Laura - I did get your texts last night but it was too late by the time I got home to answer. Hopefully today we can connect!



Sounds like a plan!  

Having had a couple days for this to all sink in, I feel our original dates are what we should stick with (as long as they work for everyone's schedules) and it's Swolphin's loss!    There will still be plenty of things for us to do at Epcot, don't you think?!!  


Boy is it good to be back home!!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Happy to hear that!  I'm sure David is taking good care of you!
> 
> I've been working 12-13 hour days at Ft Carson in Colorado Springs.  One more work day, then a LONG travel day home Friday!  Weather had been very nice here (although I didn't really experience it!), but that changed this morning.  The winds were awful and the temperatures colder than I can stand!!    I think it will be more tolerable the next couple days!
> 
> Then I have a week off - then 12 days at Ft Bragg.



hope you made it home safe and sound and not too cold....


----------



## dgbg100106

PNO4TE said:


> Just saw this on the Swolphin facebook page... It is not good news!
> 
> _The dates for the Third Annual Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin Food and Wine Classic have been confirmed - Friday and Saturday, September 28th and 29th. Stay tuned to Facebook and keep checking our webpage above for updates and more details !!_



What.... Do we know this is true?


----------



## dgbg100106

I will not be able to keep the old dates, we were going only for the meet and the wine and dine...

Crap, this is not good...


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> What.... Do we know this is true?





dgbg100106 said:


> I will not be able to keep the old dates, we were going only for the meet and the wine and dine...
> 
> Crap, this is not good...



Unfortunately true  

I'm not happy with Swolphin.  If 10/12-13 wasn't "confirmed" they should have posted "tentative dates 10/12-13" on their site.  

I'm so sorry we won't get the chance to see you in October.  

How are you feeling?  Better every day, I hope!


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> *crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Unfortunately, this is the "word of the week".   






We've all been saying it.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Welcome Back, we missed you! But you came back to crappy news! 

So Brandi cant come now? 
laura, you have to find a way to place the word CRAP into the title of this thread now lol
have a good weekend everyone!

I think I may just book SSR for now and wait til 7 mths and try to  move....
The 2013 point charts were released....so THV should work for 10.13.13 weekend...  OOPS wrong thread.....
I really hope Swolphin was not swayed by that silly TOT 10K that weekend ...I WAS SO excited when Laura first told me the dates of the Classic, I was like  I knew it!!! YAY!

Now its...

CRAP!
lol


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Welcome Back, we missed you! But you came back to crappy news!
> 
> So Brandi cant come now?
> laura, you have to find a way to place the word CRAP into the title of this thread now lol
> have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> I think I may just book SSR for now and wait til 7 mths and try to  move....
> The 2013 point charts were released....so THV should work for 10.13.13 weekend...  OOPS wrong thread.....
> I really hope Swolphin was not swayed by that silly TOT 10K that weekend ...I WAS SO excited when Laura first told me the dates of the Classic, I was like  I knew it!!! YAY!
> 
> Now its...
> 
> CRAP!
> lol



  I like the "crap" in the title idea, but not sure the Mods would approve.  (that, plus I can't remember how to edit the title!!  )

I'm not sure WHY Swolphin made the change, but that's also the first weekend for Epcot F&WF so, even with the ToT race, I don't think that was the wisest decision.   

October (historically) is a BIG convention month at Swolphin so they *may* have landed a big convention and *had* to change dates.  Things hadn't been as busy (convention-wise) in October the last couple years and I think Swolphin was grateful for the business they got during F&W Classic.  (just guessing here! )

It's a shame we're going to miss it, but given the choice I'd much rather celebrate Diana's 39th birthday with her than attend the Classic.  



JD is feeling like crap today.  Poor guy - it's the middle of the day and he's in bed asleep.  He usually "power naps" in his TV chair, but this is very unusual.


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> I like the "crap" in the title idea, but not sure the Mods would approve.  (that, plus I can't remember how to edit the title!!  )
> 
> I'm not sure WHY Swolphin made the change, but that's also the first weekend for Epcot F&WF so, even with the ToT race, I don't think that was the wisest decision.
> 
> October (historically) is a BIG convention month at Swolphin so they *may* have landed a big convention and *had* to change dates.  Things hadn't been as busy (convention-wise) in October the last couple years and I think Swolphin was grateful for the business they got during F&W Classic.  (just guessing here! )
> 
> It's a shame we're going to miss it, but given the choice I'd much rather celebrate Diana's 39th birthday with her than attend the Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> JD is feeling like crap today.  Poor guy - it's the middle of the day and he's in bed asleep.  He usually "power naps" in his TV chair, but this is very unusual.



Well I have changed our reservations to the September Dates....  I really hate that I am gonna miss you all.   

We arrive on the 28th and depart on the first of October


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> Well I have changed our reservations to the September Dates....  I really hate that I am gonna miss you all.
> 
> We arrive on the 28th and depart on the first of October



Brandi, I am glad that you and David (and your friends I assume) will be able to do the Classic!  Are you staying at BCV?


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Brandi, I am glad that you and David (and your friends I assume) will be able to do the Classic!  Are you staying at BCV?



yes, we went ahead and called DVC to change the dates since the 7th month had not opened yet...  We did not want to wait.  So the four of us are now booked in September, I am so sad we will not be together.


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> yes, we went ahead and called DVC to change the dates since the 7th month had not opened yet...  We did not want to wait.  So the four of us are now booked in September, I am so sad we will not be together.



JD and I are talking about making a quick trip down for that weekend.  Of course, that is just chatter at this point.  I still have every intention of keeping the October dates, so I'm not sure how realistic we're being -- but it will come together if it's meant to be!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> JD and I are talking about making a quick trip down for that weekend.  Of course, that is just chatter at this point.  I still have every intention of keeping the October dates, so I'm not sure how realistic we're being -- but it will come together if it's meant to be!



ok well you talk about it and decide that you need to be there for wine and dine with two crazy people from Maryland...


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> ok well you talk about it and decide that you need to be there for wine and dine with two crazy people from Maryland...



If we do what we're talking about doing, we'll be the two crazy people from Georgia!!!  




I suppose this wouldn't be the craziest thing we've ever done!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

If I lived in GA I would be thinking along the same lines you and JD are, Laura! :thumbsup:

I hope he is feeling better today.


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> If I lived in GA I would be thinking along the same lines you and JD are, Laura!
> 
> I hope he is feeling better today.



Thanks, Elin.  No, he's still got no energy and no appetite.    He just left to take a walk to see if fresh air would help.  I made him take his phone along.  Whether he thinks so or not, he WILL be going to the doctor tomorrow.  


Sometimes living so close to Florida (yet so far ) is a curse.  Luckily, JD loves WDW _almost_ as much as I do.    He didn't flinch when I came up with the idea!


----------



## RachelTori

I went ahead and booked 2 nights at the Swan (9/28-30) at the Teacher Rate ($159/night).  Dolphin didn't have any availability.  I wonder if they're blocking the rooms to offer for the F&W Classic package?  

Still have no idea IF we'll be able to make the Swolphin Classic, but I booked the room, just in case!    The "resort fee" is going up to $14/night.  


Definitely doing the October dates; "maybe" on the September dates.


----------



## RachelTori

There are still rooms available with the Teacher discount 10/12-14/2012 at both Swan & Dolphin.  

Late October 2011, I booked Swan for $169/night + tax + $12.00 "Resort Charge" = $202.13.  Today the rate is $189/night + tax + $14 "Service Package" = $226.63.  

Dolphin's Teacher rate for 10/12-14 is $199/night + tax + $14 "Service Package" = $237.88.




I'm not messing with that reservation -- I like the rate I got!


----------



## PNO4TE

So, if I were to book a different reservation for the first part of our October trip, I could modify the Dolphin one and just keep the last two nights?  That might be what we do.  I have a friend with BWV points she needs to rent....


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> So, if I were to book a different reservation for the first part of our October trip, I could modify the Dolphin one and just keep the last two nights?  That might be what we do.  I have a friend with BWV points she needs to rent....



Yes, you can modify.  The only downside would be IF the rate had increased, they would charge you the higher rate.  

I keep checking rates long after I've made the reservation.  If the rate goes down or you find a better rate on a 3rd party site such as Travelocity, Swolphin will give you the lower rate!


----------



## TyRy

PNO4TE said:


> If I lived in GA I would be thinking along the same lines you and JD are, Laura! :thumbsup:



I agree, if I lived that close, I'd be down there constantly! 



PNO4TE said:


> I hope he is feeling better today.



I know he wasn't great yesterday, so here's hoping he's feeling better today.


----------



## RachelTori

OK, I really need to step away from the computer!!  

Here's what I posted on FB:

*There was a good-sized group of us coming for 10/12-13. We can't change our dates now. I really wish you had posted "tentative dates Oct 12-13, 2012" initially. That might have made a difference. Sorry we will miss it.* 
January 13 at 8:57pm 

Here's what Swolphin posted back today:

*Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin:* *I am so sorry to hear that. We have done our research and found that the wrong dates have been posted on another Disney info website. We are working to correct this mistake, but the official dates according to us here at the Swan and Dolphin are listed above. Again very sorry for the misinformation out there!
* 

I appreciate their taking the time to post back, but it was *THEIR* website that had the "wrong" dates!!!  



JD is starting to self-diagnose now (thanks to help from his co-workers!)    He's able to work, but still not feeling 100%.   Several hours ago, he called and asked me to look up some symptoms on the internet for him and you know what I did?  I told him "nope - get your butt to the doctor!"  (now let's see if he listens!  )


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> OK, I really need to step away from the computer!!
> 
> Here's what I posted on FB:
> 
> *There was a good-sized group of us coming for 10/12-13. We can't change our dates now. I really wish you had posted "tentative dates Oct 12-13, 2012" initially. That might have made a difference. Sorry we will miss it.*
> January 13 at 8:57pm
> 
> Here's what Swolphin posted back today:
> 
> *Walt Disney World Swan and Dolphin:* *I am so sorry to hear that. We have done our research and found that the wrong dates have been posted on another Disney info website. We are working to correct this mistake, but the official dates according to us here at the Swan and Dolphin are listed above. Again very sorry for the misinformation out there!
> *
> 
> I appreciate their taking the time to post back, but it was *THEIR* website that had the "wrong" dates!!!
> 
> 
> 
> JD is starting to self-diagnose now (thanks to help from his co-workers!)    He's able to work, but still not feeling 100%.   Several hours ago, he called and asked me to look up some symptoms on the internet for him and you know what I did?  I told him "nope - get your butt to the doctor!"  (now let's see if he listens!  )



Hope JD feels better and goes to the DR.


----------



## PNO4TE

Tell JD to go to the doctor!!!  _(I need a "hands on the hip" smiley here!)_

Sounds like the folks over at S&D are realizing their mistake... wonder how many people canceled their reservations?

I had planned to book BWV with a friend's rented points yesterday.  We had almost finalized the transaction when I heard from the surgical center where Bob's cataract surgery is scheduled for next week.  They will let us know "the afternoon before his surgery" how much money we owe them. In advance. Well!  That was a surprise to us.  Could be a lot, I am told.  So... no changes to any WDW plans at this point.  Maybe after the dust settles!


----------



## dgbg100106

PNO4TE said:


> Tell JD to go to the doctor!!!  _(I need a "hands on the hip" smiley here!)_
> 
> Sounds like the folks over at S&D are realizing their mistake... wonder how many people canceled their reservations?
> 
> I had planned to book BWV with a friend's rented points yesterday.  We had almost finalized the transaction when I heard from the surgical center where Bob's cataract surgery is scheduled for next week.  They will let us know "the afternoon before his surgery" how much money we owe them. In advance. Well!  That was a surprise to us.  Could be a lot, I am told.  So... no changes to any WDW plans at this point.  Maybe after the dust settles!



Elin,

This is for you ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sending Pixie Dust for the surgery.


----------



## PNO4TE

dgbg100106 said:


> Elin,
> 
> This is for you ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending Pixie Dust for the surgery.



He is just perfect, Brandi!!  I hope Laura shows it to JD!!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> He is just perfect, Brandi!!  I hope Laura shows it to JD!!



  You mean JD, the stubborn old goat?!!  

Anything to avoid going to the doctor -- he actually "willed" himself to be better!!  


I can tell its genuine though so we'll let him off the hook this time.    If he so much as mentions an ache or pain in the few months, I'll drag his butt to the doctor!!


----------



## franandaj

Hey, I don't know how I missed this thread being started.  I just found out from Brandi yesterday that they had changed the dates of the Swolphin Classic.  

I second the CRAP!  (or third or fourth it!)  I can't really change my dates either because it would put us with two trips in September that would be too close.

I will be on Disney Property starting the 12th and would love to join in on any festivities catching up on the tail end of the Jamborini Celebration!


----------



## RachelTori

franandaj said:


> Hey, I don't know how I missed this thread being started.  I just found out from Brandi yesterday that they had changed the dates of the Swolphin Classic.
> 
> I second the CRAP!  (or third or fourth it!)  I can't really change my dates either because it would put us with two trips in September that would be too close.
> 
> I will be on Disney Property starting the 12th and would love to join in on any festivities catching up on the tail end of the Jamborini Celebration!



Great!    Right now the only thing planned (and it's a biggie!) is Diana's birthday brunch on the 13th.  Time and place TBD, but most likely an Epcot resort or AKV!


----------



## Angel16

Well,  well,  well......well CRAP!  I have been out of town due to a family death and have not been on the DIS.  Now I sign in and find that S&D changed the dates!

Now, what?  I guess cancel the Dolphin to start with.  

We were going to meet family at WDW to celebrate our 30th anniversary in October .  But we were going to be solo for the Jamborini meet and I so  wanted to meet you all and do the S&D food thing (so upset can't remember the name).  I have to talk to my DH and family.  

Darn it anyway!   

Angel16


----------



## RachelTori

Angel16 said:


> Well,  well,  well......well CRAP!  I have been out of town due to a family death and have not been on the DIS.  Now I sign in and find that S&D changed the dates!
> 
> Now, what?  I guess cancel the Dolphin to start with.
> 
> We were going to meet family at WDW to celebrate our 30th anniversary in October .  But we were going to be solo for the Jamborini meet and I so  wanted to meet you all and do the S&D food thing (so upset can't remember the name).  I have to talk to my DH and family.
> 
> Darn it anyway!
> 
> Angel16



Sorry to hear about the death in your family.  

You should still come in October!    The S&D Food and Wine Classic won't be there, but some of us Js & Ks will be!


----------



## franandaj

RachelTori said:


> Great!    Right now the only thing planned (and it's a biggie!) is Diana's birthday brunch on the 13th.  Time and place TBD, but most likely an Epcot resort or AKV!



That sounds like fun!  I saw the champagne selection a few pages back, I don't think we get that out in California, I've never seen it before.  I'll have to go easy on the brunch, I want to sign up for the Grand Mariner Tasting at 2:30PM that day since I had to cancel last year, I hope that they offer it again!


----------



## PNO4TE

franandaj said:


> That sounds like fun!  I saw the champagne selection a few pages back, I don't think we get that out in California, I've never seen it before.  I'll have to go easy on the brunch, I want to sign up for the Grand Mariner Tasting at 2:30PM that day since I had to cancel last year, I hope that they offer it again!



It is a decent bubbly... can be used for so many thing besides just drinking!  Added to sangria instead of club soda, etc.

And... the Grand Marnier thingy is loads of fun.  And loads of alcohol! I wasn't sure Laura and I were going to be able to walk out of Bistro in a straight line.


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> It is a decent bubbly... can be used for so many thing besides just drinking!  Added to sangria instead of club soda, etc.
> 
> And... the Grand Marnier thingy is loads of fun.  And loads of alcohol! I wasn't sure Laura and I were going to be able to walk out of Bistro in a straight line.



  How true!  

Definitely a fun event!!  


I guess we'll have to wait until July or August (if history repeats ) to find out which paid events are available for our October dates.  

One of my friends keeps raving about the French Regional Lunch so I may have to look into that for this trip!


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> How true!
> 
> Definitely a fun event!!
> 
> 
> I guess we'll have to wait until July or August (if history repeats ) to find out which paid events are available for our October dates.
> 
> One of my friends keeps raving about the French Regional Lunch so I may have to look into that for this trip!



I have heard nothing but great things about most of the Frunch(s)... some are better than others.  But I would love to do one this year if we can work it out.


----------



## Angel16

RachelTori said:


> Sorry to hear about the death in your family.
> 
> You should still come in October!    The S&D Food and Wine Classic won't be there, but some of us Js & Ks will be!



Thank you Laura for your kind words     Sorry, I was just so disappointed with the date change.  I have notified the family and DH and I are talking about dates and which resort to stay at.  I know it will all work out 

So the dates stand for the Jamborini meet?  

Angel16


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> I have heard nothing but great things about most of the Frunch(s)... some are better than others.  But I would love to do one this year if we can work it out.








Angel16 said:


> Thank you Laura for your kind words     Sorry, I was just so disappointed with the date change.  I have notified the family and DH and I are talking about dates and which resort to stay at.  I know it will all work out
> 
> So the dates stand for the Jamborini meet?
> 
> Angel16



As of now, the dates stand for the Meet.  It might be a smaller group than originally planned, but it will still be a fun time!  

DH and I are still planning to make it down for S&D Food/Wine Classic 9/28-29 (as are Brandi & David) - but that's not a definite for us.  Oct 7-14 is.  



I'm leaving in the morning for 2 weeks at Ft Bragg.  I will check in here when I can.  I don't want any more surprises like what happened when I was at Ft Carson, OK?  (the S&D dates changing!  )


----------



## Angel16

PNO4TE said:


> _(I need a "hands on the hip" smiley here!)_
> 
> 
> I had planned to book BWV with a friend's rented points yesterday.  We had almost finalized the transaction when I heard from the surgical center where Bob's cataract surgery is scheduled for next week.  They will let us know "the afternoon before his surgery" how much money we owe them. In advance. Well!  That was a surprise to us.  Could be a lot, I am told.  So... no changes to any WDW plans at this point.  Maybe after the dust settles!



Elin,  Sending prayers and wishes for a super great surgery for Bob.  Also hope the money they want in advance is a small amount.   

Angel16


----------



## franandaj

PNO4TE said:


> It is a decent bubbly... can be used for so many thing besides just drinking!  Added to sangria instead of club soda, etc.
> 
> And... the Grand Marnier thingy is loads of fun.  And loads of alcohol! I wasn't sure Laura and I were going to be able to walk out of Bistro in a straight line.



We're staying at the BCV so hopefully we'll make it home OK!



RachelTori said:


> How true!
> 
> Definitely a fun event!!
> 
> 
> I guess we'll have to wait until July or August (if history repeats ) to find out which paid events are available for our October dates.
> 
> One of my friends keeps raving about the French Regional Lunch so I may have to look into that for this trip!



I was scheduled for one of those last year, I hope to do one on the 14th.


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> I'm leaving in the morning for 2 weeks at Ft Bragg.  I will check in here when I can.  I don't want any more surprises like what happened when I was at Ft Carson, OK?  (the S&D dates changing!  )



Hopefully you aren't having to deal with the ice we are getting here in VA this morning!!  Have fun at Ft. Bragg. 



Angel16 said:


> Elin,  Sending prayers and wishes for a super great surgery for Bob.  Also hope the money they want in advance is a small amount.



Thanks, Angel.


----------



## PNO4TE

franandaj said:


> I was scheduled for one of those last year, I hope to do one on the 14th.



Maybe we will have a big Jamborini crowd at a Frunch!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Hopefully you aren't having to deal with the ice we are getting here in VA this morning!!  Have fun at Ft. Bragg.



ICE?!!  No ice here -- just severe thunderstorms and a tornado watch!!    Often a small rain shower is enough to screw up all the flights out of ATL so this could get interesting!  

I have the feeling this is going to be a LONG day!!    Glad JD is up to the task of driving me to the airport (over an hour from home)!  

Leaving now.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## franandaj

RachelTori said:


> ICE?!!  No ice here -- just severe thunderstorms and a tornado watch!!    Often a small rain shower is enough to screw up all the flights out of ATL so this could get interesting!
> 
> I have the feeling this is going to be a LONG day!!    Glad JD is up to the task of driving me to the airport (over an hour from home)!
> 
> Leaving now.  Wish me luck!!



Have a safe trip!


----------



## Angel16

*Laura*,  I am sure you are safe at Ft Bragg.  I love that base...course it could be because my DH was stationed there.     But I love the size of it and all the history of the Special Forces.  Hope you have a good week with great weather.   



franandaj said:


> I want to sign up for the Grand Mariner Tasting at 2:30PM that day since I had to cancel last year, I hope that they offer it again!



I really would enjoy attending this!  We all have to keep each other informed when the dates and tastings are listed.  



PNO4TE said:


> It is a decent bubbly... can be used for so many thing besides just drinking!  Added to sangria instead of club soda, etc.
> 
> What a great idea Elin.  Why didn't I ever thing of that on my own.  Oh yes, because DH does not care for Champagne.  I would end up drinking the bottle by myself. Hmm  Can we add a Sangria meet to our plans?
> 
> And... the Grand Marnier thingy is loads of fun.  And loads of alcohol! I wasn't sure Laura and I were going to be able to walk out of Bistro in a straight line.



Ok, DH and myself are on for this one.    I love me some Grand Marnier!  We always order Cadillac margarita's when we go out for mexican.  it would be so much fun going together if possible.

Happy Saturday everyone.

Angel16


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Maybe we will have a big Jamborini crowd at a Frunch!



Sounds like fun!  




franandaj said:


> Have a safe trip!



Thanks!  It was a terribly long day.  Delayed for hours at ATL - they shut the airport for several hours during the height of the storms.  We finally took off at 5:15 and had a very bumpy ride.  Let me put it this way, there were many of us praying (even some frequent travelers on that route).  

But I'm here safe and sound (and thankful!  )




Angel16 said:


> *Laura*,  I am sure you are safe at Ft Bragg.  I love that base...course it could be because my DH was stationed there.     But I love the size of it and all the history of the Special Forces.  Hope you have a good week with great weather.
> 
> Angel16



I'll get my first look at Ft Bragg tomorrow afternoon.   The long days start Monday.  


Have a great week Jamborinis!


----------



## dgbg100106

evening everyone...  David was also stationed at Ft Bragg 4 years....  Have a safe trip.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> evening everyone...  David was also stationed at Ft Bragg 4 years....  Have a safe trip.



I'm assuming that you all mean Ft Bragg, NC and not Ft Bragg, CA


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I'm assuming that you all mean Ft Bragg, NC and not Ft Bragg, CA



 for me anyway.


----------



## TyRy

Elin - hope Bob's surgery goes well!!

Question for all my friends - if you've rented DVC points in the past where have you rented them from?  I'm leaning towards David's Rentals simply because it seems to be a bit more trustworthy.  We're thinking about renting in October and I have friends who are new to WDW thinking about renting points, but wondered if I should point them anywhere else.  

Thanks all!


----------



## dgbg100106

TyRy said:


> Elin - hope Bob's surgery goes well!!
> 
> Question for all my friends - if you've rented DVC points in the past where have you rented them from?  I'm leaning towards David's Rentals simply because it seems to be a bit more trustworthy.  We're thinking about renting in October and I have friends who are new to WDW thinking about renting points, but wondered if I should point them anywhere else.
> 
> Thanks all!



when I have rented them out, I have done it thru the DIS there is a section on the DVC portion.


----------



## Angel16

franandaj said:


> I'm assuming that you all mean Ft Bragg, NC and not Ft Bragg, CA



North Carolina for us also.  



TyRy said:


> Elin - hope Bob's surgery goes well!!
> 
> Question for all my friends - if you've rented DVC points in the past where have you rented them from?  I'm leaning towards David's Rentals simply because it seems to be a bit more trustworthy.  We're thinking about renting in October and I have friends who are new to WDW thinking about renting points, but wondered if I should point them anywhere else.
> 
> Thanks all!



Great question,  I would also be interested in suggestions and how things worked with companies like David's.  That may be the way to go for our family size and September/October trip.  Thank you for asking TyRy.  

Angel16


----------



## franandaj

TyRy said:


> Elin - hope Bob's surgery goes well!!
> 
> Question for all my friends - if you've rented DVC points in the past where have you rented them from?  I'm leaning towards David's Rentals simply because it seems to be a bit more trustworthy.  We're thinking about renting in October and I have friends who are new to WDW thinking about renting points, but wondered if I should point them anywhere else.
> 
> Thanks all!



When I added on my two contracts last Winter, I thought that I would be renting out my extra points...however in my case I am finding out that there is no such thing as extra points.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Ok I am behind again, does that mean I am an ***....never mind, dont answer..  What kind of surgery is Bob having Elin?? SO sorry I missed this, I will go back and find out...

Everyone else, happy Monday, hope everyone is having a good day...Cant believe how quick January has seemed to by, normally it seems like it drags on forever...! Bob and Ava come back from SF today, there for weekend visiiting his sis and family...it was a quiet weekend


----------



## PNO4TE

Good morning, everyone!  

Diana - Bob is having cataract surgery on Wednesday.  No biggie, usually.  Given the past year, we are hoping all goes well.


----------



## Angel16

Good Evening Jaborini's!   

Had a day at home (rarely happens) spent it surfing Disney and getting things in order to book our October trip.     Now just waiting to hear about DSIL's vacation time for October.  It is difficult to commit this far out for him and his business so we may just go with it and hope for the best.  Going to give it another few days.

*Elin*,  Sending prayers and pixie dust for Bob's surgery tomorrow.  I am sure every thing will go perfectly!

*Brandi*,      for healing and      for you cruise in hmm 12 days.  

*Laura*,  Hope your having a good week!  

*Alison*,  How wonderful that you two have been able to use all your points.   Someday....maybe we will be buying DVC.  

Angel16


----------



## RachelTori

Hi, y'all!  Just time for a quick *fly-by*!! 

I am not recovering quickly from these 14 hr work days!!   

Ft Bragg is a totally different environment than Ft Carson.  We are spending 12+ hrs a day in a large "gymnasium" (actually more of a warehouse) - on a concrete floor.  By the end of the evening, I have concrete dust all the way up to my knees!!!  

I hope everyone is having a great week!  I have some free time Saturday, so if I'm not asleep from total exhaustion, I hope to catch up on the Boards!


----------



## PNO4TE

*Good morning, Friends! *

Bob's surgery went well!  We have a follow-up surgeon's appointment this afternoon but so far, so good!! 

Laura - hope you aren't having to stand on that concrete floor all that time!


----------



## TyRy

PNO4TE said:


> *Good morning, Friends! *
> 
> Bob's surgery went well!  We have a follow-up surgeon's appointment this afternoon but so far, so good!!
> 
> Laura - hope you aren't having to stand on that concrete floor all that time!



Thanks great news!!!


----------



## RachelTori

Elin, I'm so happy to hear the news about Bob!    I'm sure you are both glad that's over with!  


(yes, most of the time I am _standing_ on the concrete floor!  TGIF!!  )


----------



## PNO4TE

TyRy said:


> Thanks great news!!!





RachelTori said:


> Elin, I'm so happy to hear the news about Bob!    I'm sure you are both glad that's over with!
> 
> 
> (yes, most of the time I am _standing_ on the concrete floor!  TGIF!!  )



We had a follow-up appointment yesterday afternoon and the surgeon is delighted. Bob's eyesight without correction in his left eye is now 20/30! He will need new glasses but we popped the lens out of his current pair this morning. I had to put it back in because the lack of the rest of his progressive prescription made him dizzy. We can have an exam done in about a month to five weeks. It worked!


----------



## RachelTori

Just thought I'd bring this thread back to life!  

Getting ready to head to another Army base for a week: Joint Base Lewis-McChord, near Tacoma, WA.  I leave Saturday morning.  

I have the feeling I will arrive there a real cranky-pants after 5-1/2 hours in a middle seat on a 757!  I've been trying for 2 weeks to get a different seat - Delta says "no"!!  

I thought I was going to be able to get to WDW later this month, when Diana is there for the Princess Half.  Had just made my reservations a couple days ago when I learned I'll be going to Fort Drum, NY instead.    My consolation is that the work we are doing is very important, so I guess I can put my WDW trips aside for awhile.

The 7-month mark for my room reservation is March 7th.  Right now I'm at SSR.  I'm not sure if I should try for BCV, BWV, AKV or just stick with the Studio I've got.    I wouldn't mind a DTD view from Congress Park!   I'll be at Swan 10/12-14; I'm not going to change that!


----------



## PNO4TE

Laura!  Thanks for posting something on here.  Fort Drum... near Rochester!  You might get to see some winter!  Oh, wait... I guess you had enough of that in CO, right??

I am sorry you won't be able to meet Diana at WDW later this month.  I know you were looking forward to it.  I hope the satisfaction of a job well done helps soften the loss of another trip.


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Laura!  Thanks for posting something on here.  Fort Drum... near Rochester!  You might get to see some winter!  Oh, wait... I guess you had enough of that in CO, right??
> 
> I am sorry you won't be able to meet Diana at WDW later this month.  I know you were looking forward to it.  I hope the satisfaction of a job well done helps soften the loss of another trip.



February and WDW just weren't in the cards for me this year!    Two trips planned; two canceled!    October and December will make up for it though!  

Leaving Saturday for Tacoma -- forecast shows showers every day we're there.  Won't matter much to me since I'll be indoors before sun-up and long after sunset!  


*Drinking to the End of the World:*  I just booked a studio at SSR for 12/21-26.  Rachel and Blake are planning to join us for Christmas so we will let them take the studio.  I think I'm going to use 40,000 SPG points and book those 5 nights at Swan for JD, Tori & I.    It would be nice to stay in a villa with a kitchen and washer/dryer, but who am I kidding?  I won't be cooking and I can live 5 or 6 days without doing laundry!!


----------



## TyRy

Sorry you won't be able to cheer Diana on   but you'll make up for it with trips later in the year.  Isn't there still some scouting to be done for Oct 2013 ?

Elin - how are Bob's eyes...still doing well I hope,and the rest of him too of course. 

So far I'm booked with my BFF and her family Oct 6-12th.  Her hubby was diagnosed with lung cancer so I'm really hoping they'll be able to make this trip, as they will need it.  They have two little boys who will be 7 & 5 (the 5 year old is my Godson.)  We'll be at AKV.  Then I rented points from David's (still hoping nothing goes wrong) for BWV Oct 14-20th.  So now I'm just waiting for the 7 month mark to see if I can get in there for my two homeless days  that I have.  Then we have to figure out if we'll be staying longer.


----------



## franandaj

I'll be at Disney from 10/12 - the 20th.  Unless we have problems with our airline tickets we're pretty good with that.


----------



## RachelTori

Dang - winter is here!  

Will be spending my Saturday at the airport, then on a 5-1/2 hr flight, then in a car for the drive to Puyallup, Washington!  It's going to be a LONG day!  

I walk (rather than take the train at ATL airport) from the main terminal to Terminal A.  There is African art (sculptures) and huge pictures of wildlife all along the walls.  Makes me feel like I am entering AKL!!    (reality will set in later when I land in Seattle!!  )


I hope we are still planning a Birthday Brunch on 10/13, Miss Diana.....


----------



## PNO4TE

I hope your trip was uneventful, Laura!

And, yes... I hope there are still plans for that Birthday Brunch!!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> I hope your trip was uneventful, Laura!
> 
> And, yes... I hope there are still plans for that Birthday Brunch!!



Good morning from Puyallup, Washington!    I am still on Eastern time - up at 4am!  

LONG flight and of course the guy in front of me was reclined the entire way (5-1/2 hours)!   My knees are cursing him this morning!!   

I haven't seen this area in the daylight yet.  Will get our first look at the Base this afternoon.  

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Angel16

Happy Valentine's Day!

Hope everyone is having a great one.

Ann


----------



## RachelTori

I'm home from my week in Tacoma.  Saw the sun one day of 7.  My body is craving sunshine and now it's cloudy and going to rain in ATL for the next couple days!!  

Ft Drum next weekend.  That's a short trip - 4 days.  I will be at Ft Campbell for 2-1/2 weeks next month.  That's going to be a long time away from home. 

I'm still trying to figure out when to sneak a WDW trip in (before Sept/Oct) -- I think I am having WDW withdrawals and it doesn't feel good!  

Happy weekend!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

RachelTori said:


> I'm home from my week in Tacoma.  Saw the sun one day of 7.  My body is craving sunshine and now it's cloudy and going to rain in ATL for the next couple days!!
> 
> Ft Drum next weekend.  That's a short trip - 4 days.  I will be at Ft Campbell for 2-1/2 weeks next month.  That's going to be a long time away from home.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out when to sneak a WDW trip in (before Sept/Oct) -- I think I am having WDW withdrawals and it doesn't feel good!
> 
> Happy weekend!



Hope you get some sunshine soon!! )) Something has to give before Sept! Hoping before July when its super hot!
2 1/2 weeks??? ((( 

I know you are having WDW Withdrawals!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Update..checked the last time I was here....the date coincides with family issues I post on FB as an escape....things are better here...had to do with DS18  Laura has been a saint listening to me even though she has been so busy with work

Looking forward to seeing her next weekend... Running isnt therapy enough these days! This too shall pass....kids arent teenagers forever....

I hope everyone here and their loved ones are doing well, feel bad I have been out of touch while I have dealt with my issues.
Funny thing is I was so excited to see 2011 go....that is how the Dec trip started with Laura and I....good riddance! lol Couldnt wait til 2012...what a surprise! lol One day at a time....

YES...BIRTHDAY BRUNCH is still on, I am waiting to 7 mth mark to make my reservations...Im still going to do the Thurs to Monday stay...not sure who is coming yet! lol 
I am escaping to DL for the Half over Labor day...I want that Coast2Coast medal and I know it aint happening next year!
Exciting news for me....funny how back in 09 I got a wild hair up my...and thought I could WALK the Inaugural W & D in 2010...which was awesome experience  to share with some of you))
Princess will be my 6th Half...I can run now with some walk intervals, but I was selected to do a special meet with Jeff Galloway next Friday in Epcot before it opens for a 2 mile run, it was posted at Disneyparks Blog...
I am looking forward to OCt F & W cause I am NOT racing this time!!!!
Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Update..checked the last time I was here....the date coincides with family issues I post on FB as an escape....things are better here...had to do with DS18  Laura has been a saint listening to me even though she has been so busy with work
> 
> Looking forward to seeing her next weekend... Running isnt therapy enough these days! This too shall pass....kids arent teenagers forever....
> 
> I hope everyone here and their loved ones are doing well, feel bad I have been out of touch while I have dealt with my issues.
> Funny thing is I was so excited to see 2011 go....that is how the Dec trip started with Laura and I....good riddance! lol Couldnt wait til 2012...what a surprise! lol One day at a time....
> 
> YES...BIRTHDAY BRUNCH is still on, I am waiting to 7 mth mark to make my reservations...Im still going to do the Thurs to Monday stay...not sure who is coming yet! lol
> I am escaping to DL for the Half over Labor day...I want that Coast2Coast medal and I know it aint happening next year!
> Exciting news for me....funny how back in 09 I got a wild hair up my...and thought I could WALK the Inaugural W & D in 2010...which was awesome experience  to share with some of you))
> Princess will be my 6th Half...I can run now with some walk intervals, but I was selected to do a special meet with Jeff Galloway next Friday in Epcot before it opens for a 2 mile run, it was posted at Disneyparks Blog...
> I am looking forward to OCt F & W cause I am NOT racing this time!!!!
> Have a good weekend everyone



It is about time you made an appearance on the Boards!!!    If "life" would just quit getting in the way, right?!!  

You've come a LONG way baby since 2009!!  

While I was way out west in Washington, all the Disney commercials were for Disneyland -- I'm only used to seeing the WDW commercials!  

The 7-month mark for the Jamborini trip will be here in just a few short weeks!    I'm still planning to do the Swolphin Food & Wine Classic AND the Jamborini trip, but Airtran will be "gone" by then (looks like late September is the last of the Airtran flights from ATL ) and right now Southwest is showing many locations from Atlanta -- but NOT Orlando???    (how can that be?!)


----------



## franandaj

I just checked on my airfare for this trip.  We book on frequent flyer miles so we need to book early.  However on the trip we had to cancel we had to pay a lot of money to get our miles back.  Our flights are available, and if we have a problem this year, we'll have four months to use them again before they expire, so I think I'm going to book the airfare today!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

franandaj said:


> I just checked on my airfare for this trip.  We book on frequent flyer miles so we need to book early.  However on the trip we had to cancel we had to pay a lot of money to get our miles back.  Our flights are available, and if we have a problem this year, we'll have four months to use them again before they expire, so I think I'm going to book the airfare today!



Booking airfare is always good!  Makes the trip seem so much more real!


----------



## RachelTori

franandaj said:


> I just checked on my airfare for this trip.  We book on frequent flyer miles so we need to book early.  However on the trip we had to cancel we had to pay a lot of money to get our miles back.  Our flights are available, and if we have a problem this year, we'll have four months to use them again before they expire, so I think I'm going to book the airfare today!







Grumpy Grandma said:


> Booking airfare is always good!  Makes the trip seem so much more real!


----------



## franandaj

Grumpy Grandma said:


> Booking airfare is always good!  Makes the trip seem so much more real!





RachelTori said:


>



Ohmigosh!  I ended up getting the flight I wanted and seats we wanted, but it ends up I got the last two rewards seats on that flight.  I about had a panic attack when my computer froze up.  I went to rebook them and they were gone!    But that was because I was holding them.  It all worked out in the end, but I had a very stressful 20-30 mins trying to work it all out!


----------



## PNO4TE

Glad you got your air transportation all taken care of Alison!  That is the one thing that would keep us from WDW this year, I am afraid.  Our closest airports are over an hour away and are in DC, Baltimore and Richmond.  The fares from all four of the airports has always been high, but now it is even worse. And with gas approaching $4 a gallon, driving is really not much of an option anymore.  I looked into the Auto Train (which Bob and I loved back in 1996) but it is astronomical too!


----------



## dgbg100106




----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Glad you got your air transportation all taken care of Alison!  That is the one thing that would keep us from WDW this year, I am afraid.  Our closest airports are over an hour away and are in DC, Baltimore and Richmond.  The fares from all four of the airports has always been high, but now it is even worse. And with gas approaching $4 a gallon, driving is really not much of an option anymore.  I looked into the Auto Train (which Bob and I loved back in 1996) but it is astronomical too!



 The Airtran/Southwest merger/buy-out/whatever-you-call-it has totally messed up the fares out of ATL.  The lowest fare I can find ATL to MCO is $136 ONE WAY -- they're charging Delta fares.    I already know for sure I'll be cutting back on the number of WDW trips!!  




dgbg100106 said:


>



Hey there, Brandi!!  Glad to see you back here!  We missed you!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> The Airtran/Southwest merger/buy-out/whatever-you-call-it has totally messed up the fares out of ATL.  The lowest fare I can find ATL to MCO is $136 ONE WAY -- they're charging Delta fares.    I already know for sure I'll be cutting back on the number of WDW trips!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, Brandi!!  Glad to see you back here!  We missed you!



Laura, those prices are just not fair...  

I missed all of you too, it is good to be home, but reality hit when I had to make my own bed this morning and get my own tea....  Ughh, I need to be pampered...


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> Laura, those prices are just not fair...
> 
> I missed all of you too, it is good to be home, but reality hit when I had to make my own bed this morning and get my own tea....  Ughh, I need to be pampered...



So when is your _next_ cruise?!!


----------



## franandaj

PNO4TE said:


> Glad you got your air transportation all taken care of Alison!  That is the one thing that would keep us from WDW this year, I am afraid.  Our closest airports are over an hour away and are in DC, Baltimore and Richmond.  The fares from all four of the airports has always been high, but now it is even worse. *And with gas approaching $4 a gallon*, driving is really not much of an option anymore.  I looked into the Auto Train (which Bob and I loved back in 1996) but it is astronomical too!



Approaching $4?   You don't live in CA!  



RachelTori said:


> The Airtran/Southwest merger/buy-out/whatever-you-call-it has totally messed up the fares out of ATL.  The lowest fare I can find ATL to MCO is $136 ONE WAY -- they're charging Delta fares.    I already know for sure I'll be cutting back on the number of WDW trips!!



That's too bad.  I know we wouldn't be going as often if we didn't have our miles from the credit cards.  Flights for us are $600 each way and that is for coach!



dgbg100106 said:


> Laura, those prices are just not fair...
> 
> I missed all of you too, it is good to be home, but reality hit when I had to make my own bed this morning and get my own tea....  Ughh, I need to be pampered...



Make the bed?  People still do that at home?   





















Welcome back to the rest of our worlds!  Glad you're back!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> So when is your _next_ cruise?!!



It is Feb 25th, 2013....  1 year and 6 days, away....
Then I have one in Nov, 2013 that will start in Barcelona Spain and end in Miami...


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Approaching $4?   You don't live in CA!
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad.  I know we wouldn't be going as often if we didn't have our miles from the credit cards.  Flights for us are $600 each way and that is for coach!
> 
> 
> 
> Make the bed?  People still do that at home?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back to the rest of our worlds!  Glad you're back!



Yes....  I make the bed everyday and put all the pillows on it...  14 in all.


----------



## RachelTori

*IMPORTANT!!!!


It appears Swan & Dolphin's Food & Wine Classic has changed back to its original weekend:  October 12-13, 2012!!!


*


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> *IMPORTANT!!!!
> 
> 
> It appears Swan & Dolphin's Food & Wine Classic has changed back to its original weekend:  October 12-13, 2012!!!
> 
> 
> *



What????????????


----------



## Angel16

RachelTori said:


> *IMPORTANT!!!!
> 
> 
> It appears Swan & Dolphin's Food & Wine Classic has changed back to its original weekend:  October 12-13, 2012!!!
> 
> 
> *





dgbg100106 said:


> What????????????



Your just messing with us Laura.....Right?????    

Angel16


----------



## PNO4TE

dgbg100106 said:


> What????????????



Yep... apparently that original switch was made by someone without contacting food and beverage managers and they had to put it back to the original dates.


----------



## PNO4TE

Angel16 said:


> Your just messing with us Laura.....Right?????
> 
> Angel16



No, she isn't. They are crazy.  As Disney would say:  Not "good show!"


----------



## RachelTori

A reliable source (one of the local "Friendie Foodies" ) knew about this change.  The October dates are back on Swolphin's F&W Classic website.  

I never understood why they chose those September dates in the first place.   

I'm going to be the voice of optimism when I say that this debacle with the dates will in no way affect the awesome experience the Classic will be!    The cost is going up a bit this year, but I truly believe it will be worth the $$$.


----------



## franandaj

This is crazy news!  Ok, so now I readjust my schedule again!


----------



## dgbg100106

Well this just sucks.....

I will not be able to attend....


----------



## dgbg100106

I will not be going to Disney at all this year!   Now I have to rent out some of my points this year.  I will not be able to use my banked ones....  UGHHHH


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> I will not be going to Disney at all this year!   Now I have to rent out some of my points this year.  I will not be able to use my banked ones....  UGHHHH



Seriously?  No Disney this year?  

Just cuious:  How many banked points do you have?  Expiring when?


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Seriously?  No Disney this year?
> 
> Just cuious:  How many banked points do you have?  Expiring when?



nope no Disney for me this year....  

I have 64 points that have to be used before December.


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> nope no Disney for me this year....
> 
> I have 64 points that have to be used before December.



Well, it would help if I learned to spell "curious" correctly!!  

Send me a PM with info ($) and I'll see if someone I know might be interested.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Well this just sucks.....
> 
> I will not be able to attend....





dgbg100106 said:


> I will not be going to Disney at all this year!   Now I have to rent out some of my points this year.  I will not be able to use my banked ones....  UGHHHH



That totally sucks!


----------



## Angel16

dgbg100106 said:


> Well this just sucks.....
> 
> I will not be able to attend....





dgbg100106 said:


> nope no Disney for me this year....
> 
> I have 64 points that have to be used before December.




I am so sorry to hear that you will not be able to attend.  Really upset to hear you will not get to Disney at all this year.  That really stinks!  

I sent you a PM.  

Angel16


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> *IMPORTANT!!!!
> 
> 
> It appears Swan & Dolphin's Food & Wine Classic has changed back to its original weekend:  October 12-13, 2012!!!
> 
> 
> *




WHAT??????????? 


Guess I'll be there for it 



dgbg100106 said:


> I will not be going to Disney at all this year!   Now I have to rent out some of my points this year.  I will not be able to use my banked ones....  UGHHHH



Brandi that sucks (sorry to put it so bluntly!) but it does.  I know how much you were looking forward to Disney and the Classic...hope everything is ok. 

If you haven't gotten rid of your points yet through Angel and Laura, let me know.


----------



## RachelTori

Giving this a bump!  

I have my flight down on 10/7 - still need to book a room for that night.  Then BCV for 4 nights.  DH will arrive on 10/12 and we will be at Swan 10/12-14 for the Swolphin Food & Wine Classic.    

We're celebrating our anniversary on 10/16 so we HAVE to stay a few extra nights!    But where?!!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Giving this a bump!
> 
> I have my flight down on 10/7 - still need to book a room for that night.  Then BCV for 4 nights.  DH will arrive on 10/12 and we will be at Swan 10/12-14 for the Swolphin Food & Wine Classic.
> 
> We're celebrating our anniversary on 10/16 so we HAVE to stay a few extra nights!    But where?!!



yes, you have to stay a few extra nights...


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> yes, you have to stay a few extra nights...



   and the ironic part is, it was DH who "reminded" me that since our F&WF dates were so close to our anniversary, we HAD to extend the trip!!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> and the ironic part is, it was DH who "reminded" me that since our F&WF dates were so close to our anniversary, we HAD to extend the trip!!



Such a wonderful Hubby, not only thinking of your anniversary but thinking of spending it with you in the best place!


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> Such a wonderful Hubby, not only thinking of your anniversary but thinking of spending it with you in the best place!



Yes, he does have his moments of wonderful-ness!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Yes, he does have his moments of wonderful-ness!!!



awwwwww


----------



## franandaj

RachelTori said:


> Giving this a bump!
> 
> I have my flight down on 10/7 - still need to book a room for that night.  Then BCV for 4 nights.  DH will arrive on 10/12 and we will be at Swan 10/12-14 for the Swolphin Food & Wine Classic.
> 
> We're celebrating our anniversary on 10/16 so we HAVE to stay a few extra nights!    But where?!!





RachelTori said:


> and the ironic part is, it was DH who "reminded" me that since our F&WF dates were so close to our anniversary, we HAD to extend the trip!!



You definitely have to extend the trip and what a wonderful DH for remembering and making such a brilliant suggestion!


----------



## RachelTori

franandaj said:


> You definitely have to extend the trip and what a wonderful DH for remembering and making such a brilliant suggestion!



I've been working hard over the years to bring him to the WDW-Obsessed side.  It's finally worked!!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> I've been working hard over the years to bring him to the WDW-Obsessed side.  It's finally worked!!



Now you have right were you want him huh?


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> Now you have right were you want him huh?



  Not entirely -- only where WDW is concerned!!  

JD's been in the "training program" for many years now!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Not entirely -- only where WDW is concerned!!
> 
> JD's been in the "training program" for many years now!



Ha ha...

I told my step daughter many years ago that it takes two women to raise every man, his mom and his wife..


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> Ha ha...
> 
> I told my step daughter many years ago that it two women to raise every man, his mom and his wife..



 how true!!

The women in my family have a rigorous training program we put our spouses through!     We don't warn them, however, that it will last all the remaining days of their lives!!  





(or, in some instances, the remaining days of the marriage! )


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> how true!!
> 
> The women in my family have a rigorous training program we put our spouses through!     We don't warn them, however, that it will last all the remaining days of their lives!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or, in some instances, the remaining days of the marriage! )



David's training has gone very well.  I told that the only advice my grand mother ever gave me in regards to marriage, is to never start doing anything you don't want to do forever.

So I don't do anything in regards to vehicles, I don't dust, don't vacuum, don't do dishes, don't water plants, don't clean bathrooms, don't sweep or mop floors; David does all of this.


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> I've been working hard over the years to bring him to the WDW-Obsessed side.  It's finally worked!!



Can you give me your secrets so I can use them on Mark?   Although, I did get my three day cruise last year extended to that and a five day Disney stay. 



dgbg100106 said:


> David's training has gone very well.  I told that the only advice my grand mother ever gave me in regards to marriage, is to never start doing anything you don't want to do forever.
> 
> So I don't do anything in regards to vehicles, I don't dust, don't vacuum, don't do dishes, don't water plants, don't clean bathrooms, don't sweep or mop floors; David does all of this.



Love that!


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> David's training has gone very well.  I told that the only advice my grand mother ever gave me in regards to marriage, is to never start doing anything you don't want to do forever.
> 
> So I don't do anything in regards to vehicles, I don't dust, don't vacuum, don't do dishes, don't water plants, don't clean bathrooms, don't sweep or mop floors; David does all of this.



  Sounds very similar to my training program!!  (although I do clean my own bathroom!  Yes, separate bathrooms - one of the first rules of our marriage!!  )


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> Can you give me your secrets so I can use them on Mark?   Although, I did get my three day cruise last year extended to that and a five day Disney stay.



I'd say you are well on your way then!!    Just keep doing what you're doing -- it seems to be working!!  



(patience and perseverance are the keys!  )


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Sounds very similar to my training program!!  (although I do clean my own bathroom!  Yes, separate bathrooms - one of the first rules of our marriage!!  )



Separate bathrooms....  hmmm, but then I would have to clean mine, so I will stick separate sinks...


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> I'd say you are well on your way then!!    Just keep doing what you're doing -- it seems to be working!!
> 
> 
> 
> (patience and perseverance are the keys!  )


----------



## PNO4TE

dgbg100106 said:


> Ha ha...
> 
> I told my step daughter many years ago that it takes two women to raise every man, his mom and his wife..



Unfortunately, the first trainer sometimes causes problems for the subsequent one!


----------



## PNO4TE

dgbg100106 said:


> David's training has gone very well.  I told that the only advice my grand mother ever gave me in regards to marriage, is to never start doing anything you don't want to do forever.
> 
> So I don't do anything in regards to vehicles, I don't dust, don't vacuum, don't do dishes, don't water plants, don't clean bathrooms, don't sweep or mop floors; David does all of this.



 You lucky woman, you!


----------



## dgbg100106

PNO4TE said:


> Unfortunately, the first trainer sometimes causes problems for the subsequent one!



Yes and remember that I had to untrain him from the first wife...


----------



## dgbg100106

PNO4TE said:


> You lucky woman, you!



I think so!


----------



## RachelTori

I have (almost) finished our Food & Wine reservations!  


Arriving 10/7 - not sure where I'm staying this evening. 

10/8-12 - BCV

10/12-14 - Swan for Food & Wine Classic.  (JD will arrive on the 12th! )

10/14-17 - AKL-CL for our Anniversary (#30!!!  )


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> David's training has gone very well.  I told that the only advice my grand mother ever gave me in regards to marriage, is to never start doing anything you don't want to do forever.
> 
> So I don't do anything in regards to vehicles, I don't dust, don't vacuum, don't do dishes, don't water plants, don't clean bathrooms, don't sweep or mop floors; David does all of this.



Hmmmmmm  I think I got the ole bait and switch here! Fran started off doing the dishes and then got sick so I've been doing them for about 14 years until just about a month ago. I don't mind watering plants, but we pay people to do the rest of the cleaning. However where I really had the wool pulled over my eyes was that I never thought I would be on my hands and knees cleaning vacant apartments!  For over a decade all I had to do was deposit the rent checks in the bank, all of a sudden in the last year I've had to do slave labor, as I certainly don't get paid!



dgbg100106 said:


> Separate bathrooms....  hmmm, but then I would have to clean mine, so I will stick separate sinks...



Next house...separate bathrooms! See above for cleaning instructions!



PNO4TE said:


> Unfortunately, the first trainer sometimes causes problems for the subsequent one!



Boy! You are not kidding! 



RachelTori said:


> I have (almost) finished our Food & Wine reservations!
> 
> 
> Arriving 10/7 - not sure where I'm staying this evening.
> 
> 10/8-12 - BCV
> 
> 10/12-14 - Swan for Food & Wine Classic.  (JD will arrive on the 12th! )
> 
> 10/14-17 - AKL-CL for our Anniversary (#30!!!  )



Sounds like a great trip! You're bouncing around just as many times as we are (if not more) in the same time frame!


----------



## RachelTori

Alison, multi-split stays are the only way I travel to WDW anymore!!   

I don't think I could handle staying in one place for more than 4 or 5 days!! 




"Separate bathrooms" is my #1 tip for peace and harmony in a marriage!    (we're going on 30 years; the last 29 with separate bathrooms!  )


----------



## franandaj

RachelTori said:


> Alison, multi-split stays are the only way I travel to WDW anymore!!
> 
> I don't think I could handle staying in one place for more than 4 or 5 days!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Separate bathrooms" is my #1 tip for peace and harmony in a marriage!    (we're going on 30 years; the last 29 with separate bathrooms!  )



We've only done two "single resort" stays and I just don't like them that much.  Feels like you didn't get quite as much of a vacation only staying at one place.   So many people complain about changing resorts, but I find it pretty easy and it feels like you had more than one trip!

In our next house we'll have separate bathrooms, unfortunately we can't add another one where we live (we have ours and then there is the cat's bathroom for us if we are desperate), but we have definitely have learned, we need two bathrooms!  That's why Kidani and BLT are great to stay at!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> I have (almost) finished our Food & Wine reservations!
> 
> 
> Arriving 10/7 - not sure where I'm staying this evening.
> 
> 10/8-12 - BCV
> 
> 10/12-14 - Swan for Food & Wine Classic.  (JD will arrive on the 12th! )
> 
> 10/14-17 - AKL-CL for our Anniversary (#30!!!  )




First  and  for #30!!!  And you're doing the opposite of what I _may_ be doing.  Depends if I go down a week earlier with a BFF and her family.  It all hinges on how her DH is doing as he was diagnosed with stage 3 lung cancer last year.  He's always wanted to take his boys to WDW so I said we could use my points and go down for a few days.  Fingers crossed that they make this trip!

10/6-10/12 - AKV Jambo
10/12-10/14 - homeless still  - BW, BC or SD
10/14-10/20 - (or 21 if I can pull it off) BWV.


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> "Separate bathrooms" is my #1 tip for peace and harmony in a marriage!    (we're going on 30 years; the last 29 with separate bathrooms!  )



  I will have to remember this for our house in Texas


----------



## dgbg100106

TyRy said:


> First  and  for #30!!!  And you're doing the opposite of what I _may_ be doing.  Depends if I go down a week earlier with a BFF and her family.  It all hinges on how her DH is doing as he was diagnosed with stage 3 lung cancer last year.  He's always wanted to take his boys to WDW so I said we could use my points and go down for a few days.  Fingers crossed that they make this trip!
> 
> 10/6-10/12 - AKV Jambo
> 10/12-10/14 - homeless still  - BW, BC or SD
> 10/14-10/20 - (or 21 if I can pull it off) BWV.



Fingers crossed that they make it...


----------



## PNO4TE

Packages are out for the Swolphin F&W Classic:

http://swandolphinfoodandwineclassic.com/ears.html


----------



## dgbg100106

PNO4TE said:


> Packages are out for the Swolphin F&W Classic:
> 
> http://swandolphinfoodandwineclassic.com/ears.html



I am jealous.....


----------



## PNO4TE

Trying to figure out if the price is a good deal for us.  I hate math...


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Trying to figure out if the price is a good deal for us.  I hate math...



A quick fly-by for me!  I am so happy to hear Swolphin has the info out -- although they had a few "issues" getting the dates squared away, they seem to really *have it all together* where the organization of the Classic is concerned!  

I will have my first free moments (since Monday) tomorrow.     I will be doing the math, playing online, and making phone calls.   

Elin, we will be in touch tomorrow!  

Happy St Patricks Day weekend everyone!


----------



## dgbg100106

PNO4TE said:


> Trying to figure out if the price is a good deal for us.  I hate math...



I did not even do the math, since I can't go this year....(pouting now)  I want to go next year, so everyone has to take pictures and give reviews when you get back...


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> A quick fly-by for me!  I am so happy to hear Swolphin has the info out -- although they had a few "issues" getting the dates squared away, they seem to really *have it all together* where the organization of the Classic is concerned!
> 
> I will have my first free moments (since Monday) tomorrow.     I will be doing the math, playing online, and making phone calls.
> 
> *Elin, we will be in touch tomorrow!*
> 
> Happy St Patricks Day weekend everyone!


----------



## dgbg100106

cut and paste error on my part!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> A quick fly-by for me!  I am so happy to hear Swolphin has the info out -- although they had a few "issues" getting the dates squared away, they seem to really *have it all together* where the organization of the Classic is concerned!
> 
> I will have my first free moments (since Monday) tomorrow.     I will be doing the math, playing online, and making phone calls.
> 
> Elin, we will be in touch tomorrow!
> 
> Happy St Patricks Day weekend everyone!



Hope you have safe travels and  for free time


----------



## TyRy

I called and not sure if I got a CM who knows what he was talking about or not.  I was quoted $595 per night with the two night stay - and I gave him the 
EARFWC2.  Does that sound right???  Since I have one night already on points and on on cash ($345) it's not worth it for me.  I'll just buy the tickets for the event.


----------



## TyRy

dgbg100106 said:


> Fingers crossed that they make it...



Thanks Brandi - I hope so too, they really need this.


----------



## dgbg100106

just throwing this out there I still have points for sale.... and my home resort is BCV.


----------



## PNO4TE

TyRy said:


> I called and not sure if I got a CM who knows what he was talking about or not.  I was quoted $595 per night with the two night stay - and I gave him the
> EARFWC2.  Does that sound right???  Since I have one night already on points and on on cash ($345) it's not worth it for me.  I'll just buy the tickets for the event.



That does not match what is on their site!  

Package 1:
Includes room accommodations for 2 adults and 2 causeway event passes at check in to enjoy all the food and wine tasting and entertainment offered on the causeway.


Rates starting at $285*

To book this package, please call 888-828-8850
and ask for rate code DRFWC1


Package 2:
Includes 2-night room accommodations for 2 adults and 2 causeway event passes for each night at check in to enjoy all the food and wine tasting and entertainment offered on the causeway.

Special 2-night rates starting at $277.50*

If you book it on site those costs are per room per night.


----------



## TyRy

PNO4TE said:


> That does not match what is on their site!
> 
> Package 1:
> Includes room accommodations for 2 adults and 2 causeway event passes at check in to enjoy all the food and wine tasting and entertainment offered on the causeway.
> 
> 
> Rates starting at $285*
> 
> To book this package, please call 888-828-8850
> and ask for rate code DRFWC1
> 
> 
> Package 2:
> Includes 2-night room accommodations for 2 adults and 2 causeway event passes for each night at check in to enjoy all the food and wine tasting and entertainment offered on the causeway.
> 
> Special 2-night rates starting at $277.50*
> 
> If you book it on site those costs are per room per night.



I thought the quote I had seemed crazy, but I also thought that the price seemed low on the website.  Figure a room would cost $210 by itself so it was only another $60 for two passes?  The whole thing just didn't add up.


----------



## PNO4TE

TyRy said:


> I thought the quote I had seemed crazy, but I also thought that the price seemed low on the website.  Figure a room would cost $210 by itself so it was only another $60 for two passes?  The whole thing just didn't add up.



I called them to see if I could modify my existing reservation and they cannot book it online, according to "John" in Customer Service.  He tried and tried and it wouldn't work.  He told me if I had a link that permitted me to book it online directly I should probably do it! 

I was able to pull up exactly what I want and could have booked it this evening. At the rates listed.


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> I called them to see if I could modify my existing reservation and they cannot book it online, according to "John" in Customer Service.  He tried and tried and it wouldn't work.  He told me if I had a link that permitted me to book it online directly I should probably do it!
> 
> I was able to pull up exactly what I want and could have booked it this evening. At the rates listed.



So if the math works out, we will have to cancel our existing room-only reservations and book the package online? 

I will play on the website after lunch, plus call the hotel just to see if the CM has the same results as "John".  I'll let you know what I find out.  

Elin, I will text you this afternoon!  



Brandi - how many points?  (just in case!  )


Happy St. Patricks Day!


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> So if the math works out, we will have to cancel our existing room-only reservations and book the package online?
> 
> I will play on the website after lunch, plus call the hotel just to see if the CM has the same results as "John".  I'll let you know what I find out.
> 
> Elin, I will text you this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> Brandi - how many points?  (just in case!  )
> 
> 
> Happy St. Patricks Day!



I think that the math does work out... It is a matter of getting my SPG account worked out.  Apparently I have two and one of them is Gold; however, I was unaware of this and booked my reservation for October under the other account.  Which is now closed due to inactivity.  Two CS reps worked on it yesterday but I was still unable to get into my SPG account nor could they pull up things to change them for me.  They suggested calling the Dolphin directly also, but I don't have time until this afternoon.  

Let us know what you find out!  And enjoy your day off!!


----------



## PNO4TE




----------



## TyRy

PNO4TE said:


>





Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!


Just have to share this as I know you guys will get it  - I just called Disneyland dining to make ressies for our May trip.  They practically laughed at me that I was calling so early!   I commented that if I was calling only 60 days out for WDW at their best restaurants I would get no where.  Couldn't believe how easy it was.


----------



## franandaj

TyRy said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone!
> 
> 
> Just have to share this as I know you guys will get it  - I just called Disneyland dining to make ressies for our May trip.  They practically laughed at me that I was calling so early!   I commented that if I was calling only 60 days out for WDW at their best restaurants I would get no where.  Couldn't believe how easy it was.



The only place you might possibly need to do that is Blue Bayou. Where did you end up making reservations?


----------



## TyRy

franandaj said:


> The only place you might possibly need to do that is Blue Bayou. Where did you end up making reservations?



So far it's Carnation Cafe and Blue Bayou for lunch, then Steakhouse 55, RB Jazz Kitchen, Wine Country Trattoria (WoC dinner) and Blue Bayou again. 

Any other advice/places to hit?  Still trying to get excited about the trip - I'm way more excited about October!


----------



## franandaj

TyRy said:


> So far it's Carnation Cafe and Blue Bayou for lunch, then Steakhouse 55, RB Jazz Kitchen, Wine Country Trattoria (WoC dinner) and Blue Bayou again.
> 
> Any other advice/places to hit?  Still trying to get excited about the trip - I'm way more excited about October!



Those are all good choices, though I haven't eaten at Carnation or the Trattoria.

We love Napa Rose.  I did the Cooking School with Chef Sutton three years in a row back when we had a F&W Festival out here.  We always sit at the Chef's Counter, but you have to be into that kind of fancy food.

It's funny you made a reservation for the Jazz Kitchen, we eat there a lot when we stay over and have always been able to do a walk in.  You MUST save room for their Chocolate Souffle Bread Pudding.  We only order appetizers to make sure we have room!

Other places I like and do not require reservations are Plaza Inn (We get a Cobb Salad and a Chicken Dinner and split them between us), the Bengal BBQ (the lines for this one can be long), Cafe Orleans is great for a Monte Cristo without the hassle of Blue Bayou (and it's a little cheaper ) You can also make reservations for that the same day.  Also in DL, the Fried Green Tomato Sandwich at Hungry Bear gets rave reviews, though I'm not a big fan of FGT.  Pinnochio's Village Haus added a BLT Flatbread that is pretty good, and you have to try a Tigger Tail from Pooh's Corner.  We love the Corn Dog Palace in DCA and there are two new restaurants (also CS) one with Pizza, Pasta and Salads and the other with mediterranean skewers.

You must get some of the Caramel Kettle Corn from the DTD cart, it's like crack!  So addicting!  They're also adding an Earl of Sandwich at DTD, but not sure how soon it is opening.


----------



## TyRy

I was finally able to get the book online links to work for the S&D website.  Yep - it's just like it says...a fantastic deal.  If I knew when Mark was arriving I might jump on that, but since it may be just me, I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that my waitlist comes through for Sat night at BWV and then I only have to pay for my tickets.


----------



## RachelTori

Happy Monday morning (is there such a thing?!!  )

Plans are really taking shape. 


10/7:  flight booked; still need a room.

10/8-12:  BCV studio - rented points (thanks, Brandi!  )

10/12-14:  Dolphin 2-night package booked.  JD arrives on the 12th.  We will have Causeway tickets for both evenings - 10/12 & 10/13

10/13:  Will there be a birthday brunch, lunch, or what?!  Someone who has been lurking (and has a birthday this day!) is still working on the logistics!  

10/13:  JD & I are booked for the 4:30pm Wine Blending seminar.  I did this one last year, but it is critical that JD attend since he is NOT a fan of red wines!    We need to get that rectified!  

10/14-17:  AKV & AKL Club Level. 

10/17:  will be time to head home.  


I guess we will need to wait until at least July for WDW to release their Food & Wine event info.


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Happy Monday morning (is there such a thing?!!  )
> 
> Plans are really taking shape.
> 
> 
> 10/7:  flight booked; still need a room.
> 
> 10/8-12:  BCV studio - rented points (thanks, Brandi!  )
> 
> 10/12-14:  Dolphin 2-night package booked.  JD arrives on the 12th.  We will have Causeway tickets for both evenings - 10/12 & 10/13
> 
> 10/13:  Will there be a birthday brunch, lunch, or what?!  Someone who has been lurking (and has a birthday this day!) is still working on the logistics!
> 
> 10/13:  JD & I are booked for the 4:30pm Wine Blending seminar.  I did this one last year, but it is critical that JD attend since he is NOT a fan of red wines!    We need to get that rectified!
> 
> 10/14-17:  AKV & AKL Club Level.
> 
> 10/17:  will be time to head home.
> 
> 
> I guess we will need to wait until at least July for WDW to release their Food & Wine event info.



NP...  Glad I could help and I love it that you are so ready!  I am going to be a sore loser this year since I am not going....

But I will be in Texas and having fun with family and friends... (but secretly missing F&W)


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> Happy Monday morning (is there such a thing?!!  )
> 
> Plans are really taking shape.
> 
> 
> 10/7:  flight booked; still need a room.
> 
> 10/8-12:  BCV studio - rented points (thanks, Brandi!  )
> 
> 10/12-14:  Dolphin 2-night package booked.  JD arrives on the 12th.  We will have Causeway tickets for both evenings - 10/12 & 10/13
> 
> 10/13:  Will there be a birthday brunch, lunch, or what?!  Someone who has been lurking (and has a birthday this day!) is still working on the logistics!
> 
> *10/13:  JD & I are booked for the 4:30pm Wine Blending seminar. * I did this one last year, but it is critical that JD attend since he is NOT a fan of red wines!    We need to get that rectified!
> 
> 10/14-17:  AKV & AKL Club Level.
> 
> 10/17:  will be time to head home.
> 
> 
> I guess we will need to wait until at least July for WDW to release their Food & Wine event info.



I didn't know you booked the seminar already!  Bob thinks he might be interested in it, so I need to get it booked too!  

Everything else looks good!


----------



## PNO4TE

Our flights are set for 10/7-14 also.

We have the Dolphin booked for 10/7-14 as well as a Food & Wine Classic Package booked for 10/12-14.  

I would love to be able to stay at BC or BW for those first 5 nights, but there is no availability for any studios or 1 BR at either resort for our dates.   We love OKW and they have a 1 BR available but it makes no sense to stay there for this trip.  With Bob's scooter, staying at an Epcot resort is really necessary so that we don't have to get on buses every time we want to pop into the F&W Festival.  He won't go to any other parks so that is not an issue!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> I didn't know you booked the seminar already!  Bob thinks he might be interested in it, so I need to get it booked too!
> 
> Everything else looks good!



Seating is limited, so I went ahead and bought our tickets.  They will be mailed to the house (takes about a week).


----------



## RachelTori

Our Wine Blending Seminar tickets arrived in the mail several days ago!    They were waiting for me when I got home today!  

I checked the Classic website and see that Package 1 can still be booked online, but under Package 2 it states:  *To reserve this package, please call 888-828-8850.*   I guess they figured easier to have guests call than to fix the glitch in their system.  


Elin - have you gotten your room reservations squared away yet?  What about the Seminar tickets?


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> Our Wine Blending Seminar tickets arrived in the mail several days ago!    They were waiting for me when I got home today!
> 
> I checked the Classic website and see that Package 1 can still be booked online, but under Package 2 it states:  *To reserve this package, please call 888-828-8850.*   I guess they figured easier to have guests call than to fix the glitch in their system.
> 
> 
> Elin - have you gotten your room reservations squared away yet?  What about the Seminar tickets?



Seminar is booked for both of us!  Today I plan to work on the other problem.   Wish me luck with these reservations!


----------



## PNO4TE

Inquiring minds will be happy to know that my reservations are all set now. 

And, thanks to a great rep at the Dolphin we have exactly the room we want and the F&W Classic reservation is tied to the room reservation with no need to change rooms!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Seminar is booked for both of us!  Today I plan to work on the other problem.   Wish me luck with these reservations!



  It was great talking with you this morning!  So happy you got the room reservations squared away!  




(I didn't get Tony when I called this morning - dang it!!  )


----------



## dgbg100106

PNO4TE said:


> Seminar is booked for both of us!  Today I plan to work on the other problem.   Wish me luck with these reservations!



Good luck... Fingers crossed


----------



## TyRy

Found out last night that Mark will not be joining in the fun of the S&D F&W Fest.  A friend called and told him to "Save the Date"  as he's finally tying the knot - October 13th and wanted to make sure we could make it.  

I'll already be in FL, so I told him to have fun and he could come down on Sunday.  So it'll be me solo for those two days.  Just bought my ticket for the Wine Blending on Sat - my favorite types of red are blended ones, so I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> Found out last night that Mark will not be joining in the fun of the S&D F&W Fest.  A friend called and told him to "Save the Date"  as he's finally tying the knot - October 13th and wanted to make sure we could make it.
> 
> I'll already be in FL, so I told him to have fun and he could come down on Sunday.  So it'll be me solo for those two days.  Just bought my ticket for the Wine Blending on Sat - my favorite types of red are blended ones, so I'm looking forward to this.



Sorry Mark will miss the Classic, but so glad you will be there!  We're also doing the Saturday Wine Blending, along with Elin & Bob - we'll have a great time!  I hope you are planning to join us!  

This is the seminar I did last year and it was definitely worth the $$!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> Sorry Mark will miss the Classic, but so glad you will be there!  We're also doing the Saturday Wine Blending, along with Elin & Bob - we'll have a great time!  I hope you are planning to join us!
> 
> This is the seminar I did last year and it was definitely worth the $$!



That sounds much nicer than how I was going to put it - I was going to crash the party with Elin and Bob and you and JD .  Can't wait!  Now if only we knew what our mysterious birthday girl will be up to (although I know she's been busy lately.)


----------



## PNO4TE

TyRy said:


> That sounds much nicer than how I was going to put it - I was going to crash the party with Elin and Bob and you and JD .  Can't wait!  Now if only we knew what our mysterious birthday girl will be up to (although I know she's been busy lately.)



Crash away!!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Crash away!!



 Exactly what I was going to say!!


----------



## Angel16

Looks like several of you have everything all arranged.  We are in a state of flux right now.    We have our room reserved at the Swan for Oct 11-14, however I have to get a few things straighten out before I know we can attend on those dates and move to the package.   

Send good thoughts and some prayers our way.  I am still researching and planning but am beginning to wonder if we will be at WDW at all this year.


----------



## dgbg100106

Angel16 said:


> Looks like several of you have everything all arranged.  We are in a state of flux right now.    We have our room reserved at the Swan for Oct 11-14, however I have to get a few things straighten out before I know we can attend on those dates and move to the package.
> 
> Send good thoughts and some prayers our way.  I am still researching and planning but am beginning to wonder if we will be at WDW at all this year.



Ann you are starting to sound like me....  Think positive and you will make it!


----------



## PNO4TE

Lots of positive vibes heading your way, Ann.


----------



## RachelTori

Angel16 said:


> Looks like several of you have everything all arranged.  We are in a state of flux right now.    We have our room reserved at the Swan for Oct 11-14, however I have to get a few things straighten out before I know we can attend on those dates and move to the package.
> 
> Send good thoughts and some prayers our way.  I am still researching and planning but am beginning to wonder if we will be at WDW at all this year.





PNO4TE said:


> Lots of positive vibes heading your way, Ann.



You can do it, Ann!   Everything will fall into place and you will be at WDW this October!!   Where there's a will, there's a way!  



I booked my room for arrival day 10/7.  I booked a Little Mermaid room at Art of Animation!    Those rooms are scheduled to open Sept 15th.  I plan to spend some time getting to know the resort and taking lots of pictures!

No discounts available yet so I'm booked at rack rate ($130+tax) - something I wouldn't ordinarily do, but this is a special case!    The family suites are $360+tax in October.  I didn't want to see the new resort THAT much!!  


We can make dining reservations starting April 7, but I think I'll hold off to first see what paid events Epcot offers.


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> I booked my room for arrival day 10/7.  I booked a Little Mermaid room at Art of Animation!    Those rooms are scheduled to open Sept 15th.  I plan to spend some time getting to know the resort and taking lots of pictures!
> 
> No discounts available yet so I'm booked at rack rate ($130+tax) - something I wouldn't ordinarily do, but this is a special case!    The family suites are $360+tax in October.  I didn't want to see the new resort THAT much!!
> 
> 
> We can make dining reservations starting April 7, but I think I'll hold off to first see what paid events Epcot offers.



How fun, Laura!    Can't wait to see your photos.

As for dining... I am thinking about a trip with NO table reservations! I always come home wishing I had spent more time at the kiosks and this would be a good year to do that, I think.  It would make it easier for Bob too.  So, that is where my head is right now.  For the time being.  Until I rethink it.  Again...


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> How fun, Laura!    Can't wait to see your photos.
> 
> As for dining... I am thinking about a trip with NO table reservations! I always come home wishing I had spent more time at the kiosks and this would be a good year to do that, I think.  It would make it easier for Bob too.  So, that is where my head is right now.  For the time being.  Until I rethink it.  Again...



I hear ya!    "Dinner" on 10/12 and 13 is covered, out on the Causeway!    I'm just afraid if we don't have several *hearty* meals, JD will break the bank at the kiosks!!


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> I hear ya!    "Dinner" on 10/12 and 13 is covered, out on the Causeway!    I'm just afraid if we don't have several *hearty* meals, JD will break the bank at the kiosks!!



Well, considering how Bob "eats" these days, hearty could consist of two cans.   I will need to eat, but a few stops at kiosks ought to take care of my needs and will be much cheaper than a fancy-schmancy dinner like we used to do every night on these trips!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Well, considering how Bob "eats" these days, hearty could consist of two cans.   I will need to eat, but a few stops at kiosks ought to take care of my needs and will be much cheaper than a fancy-schmancy dinner like we used to do every night on these trips!



  ....and we all know the cost keeps going up, but the quality hasn't necessarily maintained.  In many cases, it has gone downhill.  

Yet, there are some restaurants that we just can not miss on our trips!  (luckily they are not the Signatures!! )


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> ....and we all know the cost keeps going up, but the quality hasn't necessarily maintained.  In many cases, it has gone downhill.
> 
> Yet, there are some restaurants that we just can not miss on our trips!  (luckily they are not the Signatures!! )



Amen Sister on that..


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> ....and we all know the cost keeps going up, but the quality hasn't necessarily maintained.  In many cases, it has gone downhill.



It's gone downhill a lot!   I almost wish I couldn't remember how good it used to be.



RachelTori said:


> Yet, there are some restaurants that we just can not miss on our trips!  (luckily they are not the Signatures!! )



Sadly, I think we like the signatures somewhat.  Yachtsman, Jiko, and Brown Derby are still go to restaurants.  Will try Artist Point for the first time this October.

Still a few good ones for us  - Trails End breakfast, Turf Club was great and I still like Chefs de France.  And I really want to try Flying Fish and Kouzzina as well.


----------



## dgbg100106

TyRy said:


> It's gone downhill a lot!   I almost wish I couldn't remember how good it used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I think we like the signatures somewhat.  Yachtsman, Jiko, and Brown Derby are still go to restaurants.  Will try Artist Point for the first time this October.
> 
> Still a few good ones for us  - Trails End breakfast, Turf Club was great and I still like Chefs de France.  And I really want to try Flying Fish and Kouzzina as well.



We did the Chef wine pairing dinner at Flying Fish last year, it was during F&W but not a F&W event, we LOVED it..


----------



## Angel16

dgbg100106 said:


> Ann you are starting to sound like me....  Think positive and you will make it!





PNO4TE said:


> Lots of positive vibes heading your way, Ann.





RachelTori said:


> You can do it, Ann!   Everything will fall into place and you will be at WDW this October!!   Where there's a will, there's a way!



*Thank you all.   I am remaining positive and really enjoying planning our days.  You all are such a great group of friends. *



RachelTori said:


> ....and we all know the cost keeps going up, but the quality hasn't necessarily maintained.  In many cases, it has gone downhill.
> 
> Yet, there are some restaurants that we just can not miss on our trips!  (luckily they are not the Signatures!! )



*Laura I am working on ADR and plans.  If you don't mind me asking what are your restaurants that can't be missed?  We have reserved several new (to us) places.  

Brandi we are doing Flying Fish for the first time.  However I was told by BC IPO that the chefs wine dinner was a counter service?????  Is that correct?  *

Ann


----------



## PNO4TE

Our favorite spots are signature.  And, until (and if) Bob can eat again, I don't plan on going there alone.  So, we will play with the cards we have been dealt and love every minute of it!!  

We love Yachtsman (may possibly go to the Crew's Cup and do a few things that are on the two menus).  Love Flying Fish and Narcoossee's and Citrico's.  But they will wait.


----------



## RachelTori

Angel16 said:


> *Thank you all.   I am remaining positive and really enjoying planning our days.  You all are such a great group of friends. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Laura I am working on ADR and plans.  If you don't mind me asking what are your restaurants that can't be missed?  We have reserved several new (to us) places.
> 
> Brandi we are doing Flying Fish for the first time.  However I was told by BC IPO that the chefs wine dinner was a counter service?????  Is that correct?  *
> 
> Ann



Ann, our not-to-be-missed restaurants have nothing to do with the food, but with the family memories we have and continue to make there!!   

Biergarten is number one on our list for that reason!!    50s Prime Time is also on that list!  (see? definitely not about the food!  )  Boma, Rose & Crown, Narcoossees and LeCellier round out the list!  





PNO4TE said:


> Our favorite spots are signature.  And, until (and if) Bob can eat again, I don't plan on going there alone.  So, we will play with the cards we have been dealt and love every minute of it!!
> 
> We love Yachtsman (may possibly go to the Crew's Cup and do a few things that are on the two menus).  Love Flying Fish and Narcoossee's and Citrico's.  But they will wait.



Great attitude, Elin!  

I have only eaten at Yachtsman once and was not impressed.    I may have to try it again (from Crews Cup!  )


When the paid events are released, I am hoping to book a Food & Wine (or Beer & Pizza) pairing.   It will be interesting to see how expensive things get this year!  I also plan to book a couple deminars -- one wine and one culinary since this is JD's first F&WF trip!     Of course, if all we did was hit The Ditch every day, JD would be content!!


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> Ann, our not-to-be-missed restaurants have nothing to do with the food, but with the family memories we have and continue to make there!!
> 
> Biergarten is number one on our list for that reason!!    50s Prime Time is also on that list!  (see? definitely not about the food!  )  Boma, Rose & Crown, Narcoossees and LeCellier round out the list!
> 
> Great attitude, Elin!
> 
> I have only eaten at Yachtsman once and was not impressed.    I may have to try it again (from Crews Cup!  )
> 
> 
> When the paid events are released, I am hoping to book a Food & Wine (or Beer & Pizza) pairing.   It will be interesting to see how expensive things get this year!  I also plan to book a couple deminars -- one wine and one culinary since this is JD's first F&WF trip!     Of course, if all we did was hit The Ditch every day, JD would be content!!



I will be waiting to see what the prices are like this year too.  I have to admit that I would LOVE to do a French Regional Lunch (Frunch) if the price doesn't go up too much.  Bob would not be interested in that anyway, so no guilty pleasure in doing that! 

We have had "hit or miss" meals just about everywhere on property, so we usually just decide what we think we will be hungry for in 6 months and roll those dice!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> I will be waiting to see what the prices are like this year too.  I have to admit that I would LOVE to do a French Regional Lunch (Frunch) if the price doesn't go up too much.  Bob would not be interested in that anyway, so no guilty pleasure in doing that!
> 
> We have had "hit or miss" meals just about everywhere on property, so we usually just decide what we think we will be hungry for in 6 months and roll those dice!



Maybe we could do the Frunch as a Ladies afternoon out!    JD wouldn't be interested in it either!


----------



## dgbg100106

Angel16 said:


> *Thank you all.   I am remaining positive and really enjoying planning our days.  You all are such a great group of friends. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Laura I am working on ADR and plans.  If you don't mind me asking what are your restaurants that can't be missed?  We have reserved several new (to us) places.
> 
> Brandi we are doing Flying Fish for the first time.  However I was told by BC IPO that the chefs wine dinner was a counter service?????  Is that correct?  *
> 
> Ann



Ann, it is a full service dinner, and the chef comes out and explains eat course and the wine steward comes out and explains the wine pairing, now you are seated at a bar overlooking the kitchen, much like the "Cooking Place" at Jiko.  You can talk to all the chefs while dinner is being prepared.  I am pretty sure I have pictures in my last TR, it was a wonderful dinner and everyone was so nice and helpful.


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> I have only eaten at Yachtsman once and was not impressed.    I may have to try it again (from Crews Cup!  )



So we ate at Yachtsman this past October, and we were not impressed either, I think it was worst meal we had there and I vowed never to return.

Sounds like JD and David could just hang at the Ditch and be happy!


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> Maybe we could do the Frunch as a Ladies afternoon out!    JD wouldn't be interested in it either!



I think that is a brilliant idea, my dear!!


----------



## franandaj

TyRy said:


> It's gone downhill a lot!   I almost wish I couldn't remember how good it used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I think we like the signatures somewhat.  Yachtsman, Jiko, and Brown Derby are still go to restaurants.  Will try Artist Point for the first time this October.
> 
> Still a few good ones for us  - Trails End breakfast, Turf Club was great and I still like Chefs de France.  And I really want to try Flying Fish and Kouzzina as well.



I really liked Yachtsman when we went there a couple years ago and the Brown Derby has also been one of our favorites.  We love Flying Fish and the one time we went to Kouzzina, it was very good.  We are also going to try Artist Point for the first time this October trip.



PNO4TE said:


> I will be waiting to see what the prices are like this year too.  I have to admit that I would LOVE to do a French Regional Lunch (Frunch) if the price doesn't go up too much.  Bob would not be interested in that anyway, so no guilty pleasure in doing that!
> 
> We have had "hit or miss" meals just about everywhere on property, so we usually just decide what we think we will be hungry for in 6 months and roll those dice!



I definitely want to do a Frunch, we had to cancel one of those when we canceled our trip last year.  They are normally on Fridays and Sunday, so I'm hoping to do the one on the 14th of October.  I haven't booked my Classic Tickets yet.  I should check that out.   but with doing that Friday night, I don't want to be completely full from a large lunch.



RachelTori said:


> Maybe we could do the Frunch as a Ladies afternoon out!    JD wouldn't be interested in it either!



We would love to join you, if you're doing it on the day we can make it!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> I think that is a brilliant idea, my dear!!



 



franandaj said:


> I definitely want to do a Frunch, we had to cancel one of those when we canceled our trip last year.  They are normally on Fridays and Sunday, so I'm hoping to do the one on the 14th of October.  I haven't booked my Classic Tickets yet.  I should check that out.   but with doing that Friday night, I don't want to be completely full from a large lunch.
> 
> We would love to join you, if you're doing it on the day we can make it!



We would love for you to join us!   

Now we just have to hope for it to work with our schedule.  I'm not sure how Friday or Sunday would work for Elin or me, especially since we're doing the Classic both Friday & Saturday nights.     We'll have to wait until the schedule is released to see if it's doable.


----------



## dgbg100106

I am still jealous and wish we were going.   If they had not changed the dates around so much we could be planning too.


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> I am still jealous and wish we were going.   If they had not changed the dates around so much we could be planning too.



We wish you & David could be there.  We'll miss you.    Are you sure you couldn't swing a quick weekend at Swolphin?    The package rates are really a good deal!   

How are you feeling, Brandi?  

When you are working on the AKL List next, would you please change my info? (I didn't want to post this request on Lite 7!)  I am currently listed 10/7-12 at SSR and 10/12-14 at Swan.  The updated info is:  10/7 at Art of Animation; 10/8-12 at BCV; 10/12-14 at Dolphin and 10/14-17 at AKL-CL!  (I'm getting pretty good at multi-split stays!  )  Thanks!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> We wish you & David could be there.  We'll miss you.    Are you sure you couldn't swing a quick weekend at Swolphin?    The package rates are really a good deal!
> 
> How are you feeling, Brandi?
> 
> When you are working on the AKL List next, would you please change my info? (I didn't want to post this request on Lite 7!)  I am currently listed 10/7-12 at SSR and 10/12-14 at Swan.  The updated info is:  10/7 at Art of Animation; 10/8-12 at BCV; 10/12-14 at Dolphin and 10/14-17 at AKL-CL!  (I'm getting pretty good at multi-split stays!  )  Thanks!



Laura,

I have updated the list, multi split stay is an understatement....

I am sure you are going to have a wonderful time!

I am doing ok, the hot poker in my head is no longer there, so to me that is an improvement.


----------



## John's Mom

I have a question about the Swan and Dolphin Food & Wine Fest:

Is the food and wine the same on both nights?  I don't know whether to buy tickets for both nights or not.

Thanks to Brandi, Jack and I are staying at Kidani.


----------



## RachelTori

John's Mom said:


> I have a question about the Swan and Dolphin Food & Wine Fest:
> 
> Is the food and wine the same on both nights?  I don't know whether to buy tickets for both nights or not.
> 
> Thanks to Brandi, Jack and I are staying at Kidani.



 

Kathy, to the best of my recollection, the same vendors were there both nights and there were some repeats, but there were also different wines and foods to try each night.  

Will you and Jack be happy if you only buy tickets for one of the evenings?  Heck, yeah!    And you can buy the tickets at the start of the event if you like.  Unlike the seminars, the Concourse doesn't sell out.  I believe walk-ups for the unlimited Concourse samplings were $5 more than advanced purchase.  They also have individual ticket purchase available.  The 2nd night, I bought a 20-ticket pack rather than the all-inclusive wristband (most samplings, both food and wines, were 2 tickets each).  

If I could only do one night, I'd choose Friday.  Opening night and possibly a little less crowded than Saturday night (although that's debatable!  )  Then I'd still have the option of doing the 2nd night if inspiration struck!!


----------



## dgbg100106

John's Mom said:


> I have a question about the Swan and Dolphin Food & Wine Fest:
> 
> Is the food and wine the same on both nights?  I don't know whether to buy tickets for both nights or not.
> 
> Thanks to Brandi, Jack and I are staying at Kidani.



Whoop!!!


----------



## franandaj

Laura, 
I just saw that you are staying at the AoA the first night. How cool! I want to see pictures! We want to stay there someday.


----------



## RachelTori

franandaj said:


> Laura,
> I just saw that you are staying at the AoA the first night. How cool! I want to see pictures! We want to stay there someday.



That's my plan, Alison -- lots of pictures!    I will only be staying in the regular resort room though - Little Mermaid - not a suite.  I'll save the (Lion King) suite for another trip and hope the rooms are discounted by then!!  Right now there are no discounts for AoA -- not even AAA.


----------



## franandaj

Are the suites the ones with the table and Murphy bed? We want one of those for the extra room. I was to stay in the Cars or Nemo wings.


----------



## RachelTori

franandaj said:


> Are the suites the ones with the table and Murphy bed? We want one of those for the extra room. I was to stay in the Cars or Nemo wings.



From the description I've seen, there is one section with regular, value-type rooms (2 double beds or 1 king) - the Little Mermaid section.  The other areas: Nemo, Cars, and Lion King are all Suites.

Here's the info I just located on Disney's website:

"   Finding Nemo Family SuitesOpening May 31, 2012Book Now!
    Cars Family SuitesOpening June 18, 2012Book Now!
    The Lion King Family SuitesOpening August 10, 2012Book Now!
    The Little Mermaid Standard RoomsOpening September 15, 2012Book Now!

Room Types
Disney's Art of Animation Resort features room types for almost every party size and preferenceincluding standard rooms and family suites.

Spacious family suites are designed to comfortably accommodate up to 6 Guests and include:

    2 separate bathrooms
    A master bedroom
    3 separate sleeping areas within the living space, which includes a generously sized dining or work table that easily transforms into a comfortable bed.

Resort Features
With 1,120 suites designed after Finding Nemo, Cars and The Lion King, and 864 rooms inspired by The Little Mermaid, you'll feel like you're staying in the middle of a Disney story with all of your favorite characters. Family suites are scheduled to open in May 2012 and standard rooms are scheduled to open September 2012.

Just outside your colorful accommodations, you'll find imaginative amenities, 3 sparkling swimming pools and 4 playful courtyardsone for each filmto complete your Resort experience."


----------



## John's Mom

Laura,

Thanks for the information.  I think we'll buy tickets for Friday night before we go and make a decision about Saturday night when we're there.


----------



## RachelTori

John's Mom said:


> Laura,
> 
> Thanks for the information.  I think we'll buy tickets for Friday night before we go and make a decision about Saturday night when we're there.



Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## franandaj

This is an excerpt of my TR from the Destination D event last May where they covered the AoA resort, so this is the knowledge that I have. After rereading it I can see where the Little Mermaid section would be a value type resort as the rooms appear to be a little different than the other ones described.  I really liked the idea of having a "dining table".  My DVC has spoiled me immensely!  


*Art of Animation Resort*






The first slide is a sketch of the outside and check in building of the resort.  Overall there will be 10 guest room buildings. 3 Pools and some number of Commercial buildings, but I didnt get that one in my notes.  Welcoming you into the resort will be Lightning McQueen, Ariel from the Little Mermaid, Nemo and Simba.






In the check in area/lobby there will be a color palette and rough sketches on the walls.






The resort is laid out in 4 different guest building areas.  There will be 864 Standard rooms and 100+ family suites that will sleep six people.  After you leave the Commercial building you will step into the story of each of the individual movies.  As you can see from the slide below, the accommodations are divided into four different resort areas based on each of the movies/characters.






Each building is set in a different scale where you are the size of the main character.  In each of the areas, the buildings will frame the courtyard.  The backs of all the buildings will have original artwork featured on the back of the buildings.

The Nemo courtyard area will feature a pool, units will have a hallway entrance.  











From this artist rendering, in this courtyard, you are the size of the main character, Nemo.






The rooms will be themed as well.  The Adult bed will have themed headboards, nightstands, even light fixtures.  There will be a dining table in each room that pulls down into a Murphy Bed.  Each Murphy bed will let the kid sleep next to the host character of the resort.






Next up is the Cars Courtyard and buildings.






These are the sketches for the buildings






Evidently the buildings and courtyard will somehow have a new road paved to the Cozy cone Motel  There will be 11 characters pictured in the Courtyard.  The Ratio will be one to one in the size of the cars.  There will be 11 photo ops in the courtyard.  The Backdrops will all be stage sets.






The guest rooms will be themed after a room at the Cozy Cone motel.   Again the kitchen table will double as a Murphy bed for the kiddo(s).






The Lion King Courtyard will be a quiet area with no pool.  






In this building the icons will be in the courtyard and not pictured on the buildings.






You will be the size of Simba and again there will be numerous photo opportunities.






The room will be themed to the jungle, and the Murphy bed allows you to sleep next to Simba.






The last section of the Art of Animation resort is the Little Mermaid   In this resort you will be the size of Sebastian.  This part of the resort will be the only section that will have entrances from the exterior of the building.











Triton and Ursula will be larger than life and dominate much of the area, but because of the balconies, there will not be murals on the walls.






Again the rooms will be themed, but it looks as though this part of the resort will not have the Murphy beds.


----------



## franandaj

RachelTori said:


> From the description I've seen, there is one section with regular, value-type rooms (2 double beds or 1 king) - the Little Mermaid section.  The other areas: Nemo, Cars, and Lion King are all Suites.
> 
> Here's the info I just located on Disney's website:
> 
> "   Finding Nemo Family SuitesOpening May 31, 2012Book Now!
> Cars Family SuitesOpening June 18, 2012Book Now!
> The Lion King Family SuitesOpening August 10, 2012Book Now!
> The Little Mermaid Standard RoomsOpening September 15, 2012Book Now!
> 
> Room Types
> Disney's Art of Animation Resort features room types for almost every party size and preferenceincluding standard rooms and family suites.
> 
> Spacious family suites are designed to comfortably accommodate up to 6 Guests and include:
> 
> 2 separate bathrooms
> A master bedroom
> 3 separate sleeping areas within the living space, which includes a generously sized dining or work table that easily transforms into a comfortable bed.
> 
> Resort Features
> With 1,120 suites designed after Finding Nemo, Cars and The Lion King, and 864 rooms inspired by The Little Mermaid, you'll feel like you're staying in the middle of a Disney story with all of your favorite characters. Family suites are scheduled to open in May 2012 and standard rooms are scheduled to open September 2012.
> 
> Just outside your colorful accommodations, you'll find imaginative amenities, 3 sparkling swimming pools and 4 playful courtyardsone for each filmto complete your Resort experience."



I just reread your post and I must have made a mistake in my note taking at the presentation, they probably said 1100 suites, and I wrote down 100 suites.  Did they say how much suites cost?  I'm afraid to ask!


----------



## RachelTori

franandaj said:


> I just reread your post and I must have made a mistake in my note taking at the presentation, they probably said 1100 suites, and I wrote down 100 suites.  Did they say how much suites cost?  I'm afraid to ask!



Well, you know it varies by season and October my rack rate for the Little Mermaid room is $130+tax ($146.25) and the suites rack rate is $360+tax!  I would be willing to do that sometime, but hopefully with at least a AAA discount.


----------



## RachelTori

I have the feeling AoA's food court, Landscapes of Flavor, will be my new favorite WDW food court!  

http://land.allears.net/blogs/dnews/2012/04/tandoor_ovens_mongolian_grill.html


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> I have the feeling AoA's food court, Landscapes of Flavor, will be my new favorite WDW food court!
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/dnews/2012/04/tandoor_ovens_mongolian_grill.html



the ovens with fresh baked bread is making my mouth water right now...


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> I have the feeling AoA's food court, Landscapes of Flavor, will be my new favorite WDW food court!
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/dnews/2012/04/tandoor_ovens_mongolian_grill.html



Wow!


----------



## John's Mom

RachelTori said:


> I have the feeling AoA's food court, Landscapes of Flavor, will be my new favorite WDW food court!
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/dnews/2012/04/tandoor_ovens_mongolian_grill.html



I can't wait for it to open!  Such a variety!


----------



## RachelTori

I finally got my May trip planned!   

Thanks to Airtran and their one day special on April 9th:  $49 ATL to MCO, Tori and I are going Mothers Day Weekend!   

That "one day special" is back "by popular demand - today only!"  Unfortunately, it only covers travel April 23 to June 6.


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> I finally got my May trip planned!
> 
> Thanks to Airtran and their one day special on April 9th:  $49 ATL to MCO, Tori and I are going Mothers Day Weekend!
> 
> That "one day special" is back "by popular demand - today only!"  Unfortunately, it only covers travel April 23 to June 6.



  What a perfect time to go.  Unfortunately, you will just miss Kristin!  They get there on the 17th.


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> What a perfect time to go.  Unfortunately, you will just miss Kristin!  They get there on the 17th.



That's the weekend I wanted to go, but it didn't work with Tori's and my schedule.      I really wanted to see Mickey Dolenz; I'm sure it will be a beautiful tribute to Davy Jones.  

Still, I think spending Mothers Day at Epcot, doing the Segway tour with Tori, is a wonderful way to spend the day!    (JD & I have done the tour -- this was on Tori's "bucket list"!   )


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> That's the weekend I wanted to go, but it didn't work with Tori's and my schedule.      I really wanted to see Mickey Dolenz; I'm sure it will be a beautiful tribute to Davy Jones.
> 
> Still, I think spending Mothers Day at Epcot, doing the Segway tour with Tori, is a wonderful way to spend the day!    (JD & I have done the tour -- this was on Tori's "bucket list"!   )



This sounds like it will be perfect!!!

And I'm sooooooooooooo jealous, as I'm still not sure our Disneyland trip in May is going to happen (Mark's work again!)  Oh well, if it doesn't, it'll be a trip to NY this summer, or a total redo of the bathroom at home.


----------



## TyRy

Boooo - I was really hoping Night Ranger would be there during our time at WDW.  I need to redeem myself from being a bit of a mess last time we saw them....it was not long after my MIL had passed and she would have been there rockin with me instead of Mark!

2012 Eat to the Beat Concert Line Up
Night Ranger  September 28
Starship, Starring Mickey Thomas  October 4-7
Smash Mouth  October 11-12 NEW!
Air Supply  October 15-16
Gin Blossoms  October 18-19
The Pointer Sisters  October 24-25
ALL OTHER DATES TBD


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> Boooo - I was really hoping Night Ranger would be there during our time at WDW.  I need to redeem myself from being a bit of a mess last time we saw them....it was not long after my MIL had passed and she would have been there rockin with me instead of Mark!
> 
> 2012 Eat to the Beat Concert Line Up
> Night Ranger  September 28
> Starship, Starring Mickey Thomas  October 4-7
> Smash Mouth  October 11-12 NEW!
> Air Supply  October 15-16
> Gin Blossoms  October 18-19
> The Pointer Sisters  October 24-25
> ALL OTHER DATES TBD



I'm sorry Night Ranger won't work out this trip.  Are they really only there for 1 night though?  

I've seen Mickey Thomas probably 6 or 7 times -- enough already!!   
Smash Mouth  
I am looking forward to Air Supply as I used to enjoy their songs -- can't say that I've heard any of their hits for many years though!  


I hope DL works out for you, but if not - NY trip or a bathroom upgrade are also things to be excited about!   


I'm going to try to get Tori and myself to NYC for a long weekend this summer.


----------



## RachelTori

Phew -- I got nervous for a moment with that last post.  I got a white screen of death, then the "warning" about a failed socket or whatever!!   

I sure hope these boards get back to normal soon!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> I'm going to try to get Tori and myself to NYC for a long weekend this summer.



I would love to get to NYC for a long weekend this summer too.  One of Kathrin's friends from HS (Tug Coker) made his Broadway debut in _Magic/Bird_ this week and I would love to see him there.  We saw him in a production in DC a couple of years ago and have enjoyed his TV work, but this is special.  Alas, I can think of no way to make it happen.


----------



## PNO4TE

Tracy - I am sorry your trips aren't working out the way you wished they would.  I hate when that happens!!!  But I agree with Laura; a new bathroom might not be a bad trade-off!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> I'm sorry Night Ranger won't work out this trip.  Are they really only there for 1 night though?
> 
> I've seen Mickey Thomas probably 6 or 7 times -- enough already!!


Same here! 



RachelTori said:


> Smash Mouth



Are they the Hey Now band?  I know I've heard of them, but can't place them.



RachelTori said:


> I am looking forward to Air Supply as I used to enjoy their songs -- can't say that I've heard any of their hits for many years though!



I used to love Air Supply - I'm hoping to see them too - I'm gonna guess Mark would rather poke his own eyes out than see them, but I'll drag someone with me. 



RachelTori said:


> I hope DL works out for you, but if not - NY trip or a bathroom upgrade are also things to be excited about!
> 
> I'm going to try to get Tori and myself to NYC for a long weekend this summer.





PNO4TE said:


> Tracy - I am sorry your trips aren't working out the way you wished they would.  I hate when that happens!!!  But I agree with Laura; a new bathroom might not be a bad trade-off!



I'm kind of with you ladies...our bathroom is stuck in I don't even know what decade - yellow plastic tiles on every wall and white ones on the ceiling.  It would be nice to have that redone.  Then again, I'd really like to go back to NY for a few days, so we'll see.  Maybe just do half the bathroom!    There's always next year for CA.


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> Are they the Hey Now band?  I know I've heard of them, but can't place them.



From Twitter:  "Smash Mouth has sold more than 10 million albums worldwide with hits Walkin on the Sun, All Star, I'm a Believer and many more."  

Since they did a cover of I'm a Believer I'll give them a chance!!   




TyRy said:


> I used to love Air Supply - I'm hoping to see them too - I'm gonna guess Mark would rather poke his own eyes out than see them, but I'll drag someone with me.



You can drag me and JD!!


----------



## dgbg100106

Hope the plans get worked out soon...

David and I are headed to Vegas on Thursday, anyone got any food ideas?


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> From Twitter:  "Smash Mouth has sold more than 10 million albums worldwide with hits Walkin’ on the Sun, All Star, I'm a Believer and many more."
> 
> Since they did a cover of I'm a Believer I'll give them a chance!!



YAY - I did know who they were, I think the lyric is "Hey now, you're an all star, something something."   And the I'm a "Believer" was the theme song in one of the Shrek movies.



RachelTori said:


> You can drag me and JD!!



Sounds like a plan!



dgbg100106 said:


> Hope the plans get worked out soon...
> 
> David and I are headed to Vegas on Thursday, anyone got any food ideas?



Have a great trip and here's one to avoid - StripSteak in the Mandalay Bay.  It was on a lot of the "must" lists and DH and I went there for our anniversary dinner.  It was way overpriced and not really great food...kind of like most Disney restaurants   - did I say that out loud?   Maybe it's because we're from Chicago and have really good, but pricey, restaurants and thought it would at least match up...it didn't.


----------



## peabody58

OK, DW and I will bite.  We'll be at BLT 10/8 - 10/17 for our 30th Anniversary Celebration Trip.  We'd love to meet up with some fellow DIS'ers as WDW can get so lonely sometimes!

I am assuming post #2 is still the official updated GTG time/locations.  With 22 pages of comments, it's a bit overwelming trying to sort everything out.

Aside from a few must have ADR's, we are leaving our schedule open to just enjoy the spontinaty of a a long trip.

Looking forward to the subscription updates.


----------



## RachelTori

peabody58 said:


> OK, DW and I will bite.  We'll be at BLT 10/8 - 10/17 for our 30th Anniversary Celebration Trip.  We'd love to meet up with some fellow DIS'ers as WDW can get so lonely sometimes!
> 
> I am assuming post #2 is still the official updated GTG time/locations.  With 22 pages of comments, it's a bit overwelming trying to sort everything out.
> 
> Aside from a few must have ADR's, we are leaving our schedule open to just enjoy the spontinaty of a a long trip.
> 
> Looking forward to the subscription updates.



  I'm glad you found us!  Yes, post #2 will have the official meets.  We do lots of talking (and often stray off topic!) so no need to read the other pages!  

Not much in post 2 yet as we're waiting to see what paid events and deminars WDW releases -- hopefully by July.  

Are you considering doing the Swan/Dolphin Food & Wine Classic (10/12-13)?  It's a great way to try lots of menu items at the Swolphin restaurants.  If the weather cooperates, all the booths are out on the Causeway.  If it rains, they move it inside the Swan.  

Normally we do Food & Wine Festival from the first day (in late September) through the 1st week in October.  Breaking tradition this year specifically because of the Swolphin dates!  

Congrats on 30 years!  "JD" (aka Dwight!) and I are also celebrating 30 yrs this trip!  Looking forward to meeting you and your wife.  

Please check back here from time to time - especially if you haven't gotten any update notifications.  The boards have been inconsistent with those lately.


----------



## Angel16

Hi Gals,  Looks like most of us have been working hard to get things in order for the DIS meet.  

I am not sure what is happening with us at this moment.  I mentioned on the AKL thread that there was a surprise planned for later in October.  I don't know what, where or who is involved.  But....I have an idea it may be the whole family getting together to celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary.    I don't know when I will find out??  But I am really hope it will be held at WDW.  

I have our trip starting on September 24th at BC CL then we transfer over to AKL CL for a few days, then Shades of Green to save money whole we wait for you all to arrive for the meet.  I have a room and the package booked for us at the Swan for Thursday through Saturday.  

Now I need to book air fare tomorrow....but DH said to hold off "He would take care of the tickets".      He has never in almost 30 years handled anything regarding our travel.  So now I am curious!  

I am so looking forward to meeing you all in person.  I really want a group of us to go to the Ditch for a drink while we are there.  I have never been there, had to have Brandi explain to me where it was.  I had never even heard of it.  Must be in a dark spot over there.     I probably walked by numerous times.

Good night all it is 2:25 AM here and I lost track of my DIS time.  Must sleep.  Hope everyone has a good WEDNESDAY!   (I got the day right this time).  

Ann


----------



## dgbg100106

Angel16 said:


> Hi Gals,  Looks like most of us have been working hard to get things in order for the DIS meet.
> 
> I am not sure what is happening with us at this moment.  I mentioned on the AKL thread that there was a surprise planned for later in October.  I don't know what, where or who is involved.  But....I have an idea it may be the whole family getting together to celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary.    I don't know when I will find out??  But I am really hope it will be held at WDW.
> 
> I have our trip starting on September 24th at BC CL then we transfer over to AKL CL for a few days, then Shades of Green to save money whole we wait for you all to arrive for the meet.  I have a room and the package booked for us at the Swan for Thursday through Saturday.
> 
> Now I need to book air fare tomorrow....but DH said to hold off "He would take care of the tickets".      He has never in almost 30 years handled anything regarding our travel.  So now I am curious!
> 
> I am so looking forward to meeing you all in person.  I really want a group of us to go to the Ditch for a drink while we are there.  I have never been there, had to have Brandi explain to me where it was.  I had never even heard of it.  Must be in a dark spot over there.     I probably walked by numerous times.
> 
> Good night all it is 2:25 AM here and I lost track of my DIS time.  Must sleep.  Hope everyone has a good WEDNESDAY!   (I got the day right this time).
> 
> Ann


Ann, I wish I was going to meet with everyone, too.  I would walk you right over there and introduce you to the Ditch, a.k.a. La Cava.....

You guys will have to have a drink for me and David.


----------



## PNO4TE

Angel16 said:


> Hi Gals,  Looks like most of us have been working hard to get things in order for the DIS meet.
> 
> I am not sure what is happening with us at this moment.  I mentioned on the AKL thread that there was a surprise planned for later in October.  I don't know what, where or who is involved.  But....I have an idea it may be the whole family getting together to celebrate our 30th wedding anniversary.    I don't know when I will find out??  But I am really hope it will be held at WDW.
> 
> I have our trip starting on September 24th at BC CL then we transfer over to AKL CL for a few days, then Shades of Green to save money whole we wait for you all to arrive for the meet.  I have a room and the package booked for us at the Swan for Thursday through Saturday.
> 
> Now I need to book air fare tomorrow....but DH said to hold off "He would take care of the tickets".      He has never in almost 30 years handled anything regarding our travel.  So now I am curious!
> 
> I am so looking forward to meeing you all in person.  I really want a group of us to go to the Ditch for a drink while we are there.  I have never been there, had to have Brandi explain to me where it was.  I had never even heard of it.  Must be in a dark spot over there.     I probably walked by numerous times.
> 
> Good night all it is 2:25 AM here and I lost track of my DIS time.  Must sleep.  Hope everyone has a good WEDNESDAY!   (I got the day right this time).
> 
> Ann





dgbg100106 said:


> Ann, I wish I was going to meet with everyone, too.  I would walk you right over there and introduce you to the Ditch, a.k.a. La Cava.....
> 
> You guys will have to have a drink for me and David.



We are all very familiar with The Ditch and would be delighted to take you there.  Every. Day.


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> We are all very familiar with The Ditch and would be delighted to take you there.  Every. Day.



  Absolutely!!


----------



## dgbg100106

Now I am really jealous...  I am going to miss all the fun and drinking at the Ditch...


----------



## TyRy

PNO4TE said:


> We are all very familiar with The Ditch and would be delighted to take you there.  Every. Day.



I'm still hoping the new wine bar in Italy won't take ADR's...it'll be another must do! 



dgbg100106 said:


> Now I am really jealous...  I am going to miss all the fun and drinking at the Ditch...



And we are going to miss you!!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

TyRy said:


> I'm still hoping the new wine bar in Italy won't take ADR's...it'll be another must do!
> 
> 
> 
> And we are going to miss you!!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> Absolutely!!





dgbg100106 said:


> Now I am really jealous...  I am going to miss all the fun and drinking at the Ditch...





TyRy said:


> I'm still hoping the new wine bar in Italy won't take ADR's...it'll be another must do!



I cannot wait.  It will have been a year since we were in WDW.  For someone who has had an AP for many, many years and has put said pass to good use, this time span seems like an eternity.  I keep hoping Brandi will find a way to scoot down for a quick pop-in weekend trip so we can all get together again.  If it doesn't happen the rest of us will just have to find many ways to toast her!  I am thinking The Ditch, the Italian wine bar, the Rose & Crown Pub, all the kiosks...


----------



## dgbg100106

PNO4TE said:


> I cannot wait.  It will have been a year since we were in WDW.  For someone who has had an AP for many, many years and has put said pass to good use, this time span seems like an eternity.  I keep hoping Brandi will find a way to scoot down for a quick pop-in weekend trip so we can all get together again.  If it doesn't happen the rest of us will just have to find many ways to toast her!  I am thinking The Ditch, the Italian wine bar, the Rose & Crown Pub, all the kiosks...



I so wished we could join you all... We will be in Texas while you all are enjoying, the Ditch, The wine bar, and all the kiosks....I will truly miss you all.


----------



## PNO4TE

dgbg100106 said:


> I so wished we could join you all... We will be in Texas while you all are enjoying, the Ditch, The wine bar, and all the kiosks....I will truly miss you all.


----------



## Angel16

dgbg100106 said:


> Ann, I wish I was going to meet with everyone, too.  I would walk you right over there and introduce you to the Ditch, a.k.a. La Cava.....
> 
> You guys will have to have a drink for me and David.





PNO4TE said:


> We are all very familiar with The Ditch and would be delighted to take you there.  Every. Day.





RachelTori said:


> Absolutely!!





dgbg100106 said:


> Now I am really jealous...  I am going to miss all the fun and drinking at the Ditch...





dgbg100106 said:


>



Brandi you are certainly going to be missed    However, two things:

1.  A friend of mine from Germany has an expression she uses whenever she can't get somewhere on her U.S. trips.  She would say "Well WDW and The Ditch are not going anywhere.  I will be back and see it then.    There will be another time we can all get together.

2.  I hang out over on the Beach Club thread.  They had a meet sometime back and they had "flat _place name here_" attending.  It was so cute and they looked like they had fun doing it!   Brandi, take a great picture of yourself dressed for a Disney day where we would meet up at The Ditch.  Blow it up large like two feet tall.  Mail it to one of us.  When we take pictures you will be there!    We can even buy you a drink....umm we will probably be more than happy to drink it for you too!  

What does everyone think?  I would be happy to buy a round and put "flat Brandi" in a perfect place for a picture.  

Ann


----------



## Angel16

The other night I was cruising on some thread and saw a dining TR from a couple from London.  I was going to post a link over here as they did the Swan & Dolphin Food & Wine last year.  It was great to see the pictures of the food & drink offerings and their opinions.     However, I got called away from my computer and lost the thread.  Naturally I had not posted or subscribed to it   It was a completed report and I have not been able to find it.  If anyone knows the one I am talking about I would love a link.  I didn't get past the first couple of items they sampled.  

I will continue to try and find it.

Happy Wednesday to everyone!

Ann


----------



## RachelTori

Angel16 said:


> Brandi you are certainly going to be missed    However, two things:
> 
> 1.  A friend of mine from Germany has an expression she uses whenever she can't get somewhere on her U.S. trips.  She would say "Well WDW and The Ditch are not going anywhere.  I will be back and see it then.    There will be another time we can all get together.
> 
> 2.  I hang out over on the Beach Club thread.  They had a meet sometime back and they had "flat _place name here_" attending.  It was so cute and they looked like they had fun doing it!   Brandi, take a great picture of yourself dressed for a Disney day where we would meet up at The Ditch.  Blow it up large like two feet tall.  Mail it to one of us.  When we take pictures you will be there!    We can even buy you a drink....umm we will probably be more than happy to drink it for you too!
> 
> What does everyone think?  I would be happy to buy a round and put "flat Brandi" in a perfect place for a picture.
> 
> Ann



  Tracy brought her flat DH Mark to a Give Kids The World Meet & Greet at an AKV Grand Villa last year!!!  He had lots of fun (at least we think he did!  )





Angel16 said:


> The other night I was cruising on some thread and saw a dining TR from a couple from London.  I was going to post a link over here as they did the Swan & Dolphin Food & Wine last year.  It was great to see the pictures of the food & drink offerings and their opinions.     However, I got called away from my computer and lost the thread.  Naturally I had not posted or subscribed to it   It was a completed report and I have not been able to find it.  If anyone knows the one I am talking about I would love a link.  I didn't get past the first couple of items they sampled.
> 
> I will continue to try and find it.
> 
> Happy Wednesday to everyone!
> 
> Ann



I do recall seeing several reviews, but I never subscribed to any.  I think I took lots of pictures of the offerings.  I'll have to see if I can find them and post some here.  I thought I'd be much more organized once I went from 35mm to digital.   I'm still just as bad!!!


----------



## RachelTori

2011 Swan Dolphin Food & Wine Classic:

Wine Blending Seminar:















Friday night on the Causeway:





Shula's sample:































Lots of wonderful food & wine in these booths!


----------



## RachelTori

Cabana Bar and Beach Club samples: 















The 2nd night was held indoors due to rain (and lots of it!)  Equally enjoyable, indoors and out! 












































Cabana's Crab Eggrolls:























These are all the photos I could find -- I was sure I took more than that, but maybe not!  I'll have to do better this year!    (Elin, I know you'll get some amazing photos )


----------



## PNO4TE

Thanks for the photos, Laura. Got a few butterflies in my tummy thinking about being there in about 164 days! 

Out of curiosity, how dressed up do people get for this? When we do Party for the Senses we usually get gussied up a bit. 

And you know me well, my friend... if there is food and/or drink involved I will be taking pictures! 

I also like the idea of Flat Brandi! A good sized head shot of you and David could be attached to a paint stirrer or ruler for easy placement in any photo op!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Thanks for the photos, Laura. Got a few butterflies in my tummy thinking about being there in about 164 days!
> 
> Out of curiosity, how dressed up do people get for this? When we do Party for the Senses we usually get gussied up a bit.
> 
> And you know me well, my friend... if there is food and/or drink involved I will be taking pictures!
> 
> I also like the idea of Flat Brandi! A good sized head shot of you and David could be attached to a paint stirrer or ruler for easy placement in any photo op!



Elin, I would say most guests dressed in "resort casual".  How you would dress for PFTS would be appropriate here too, depending on the weather of course.     We will be indoors for the 1-hour seminar at Swan, then out on the Causeway (between the 2 resorts) from 5:30 till 9.  

I am so looking forward to it, but there will be a sadness too -- it will mean another F&W trip is coming to an end.    (I guess we won't stay sad for too long though - that *Drink to the End of the World* trip will be just around the corner!!!  )


*Flat Brandi & David* -- I love it!!  We've got to do it!  JD works for Sherwin-Williams so we have plenty of paint stirrers here laughing!!  All we need is for Miss Brandi to send us the head shot!  (What do you say Brandi?  )


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> Elin, I would say most guests dressed in "resort casual".  How you would dress for PFTS would be appropriate here too, depending on the weather of course.     We will be indoors for the 1-hour seminar at Swan, then out on the Causeway (between the 2 resorts) from 5:30 till 9.
> 
> I am so looking forward to it, but there will be a sadness too -- it will mean another F&W trip is coming to an end.    (I guess we won't stay sad for too long though - that *Drink to the End of the World* trip will be just around the corner!!!  )
> 
> 
> *Flat Brandi & David* -- I love it!!  We've got to do it!  *JD works for Sherwin-Williams so we have plenty of paint stirrers here* laughing!!  All we need is for Miss Brandi to send us the head shot!  (What do you say Brandi?  )



Which is why I mentioned the paint stirrers!


----------



## dgbg100106

Angel16 said:


> Brandi you are certainly going to be missed    However, two things:
> 
> 1.  A friend of mine from Germany has an expression she uses whenever she can't get somewhere on her U.S. trips.  She would say "Well WDW and The Ditch are not going anywhere.  I will be back and see it then.    There will be another time we can all get together.
> 
> 2.  I hang out over on the Beach Club thread.  They had a meet sometime back and they had "flat _place name here_" attending.  It was so cute and they looked like they had fun doing it!   Brandi, take a great picture of yourself dressed for a Disney day where we would meet up at The Ditch.  Blow it up large like two feet tall.  Mail it to one of us.  When we take pictures you will be there!    We can even buy you a drink....umm we will probably be more than happy to drink it for you too!
> 
> What does everyone think?  I would be happy to buy a round and put "flat Brandi" in a perfect place for a picture.
> 
> Ann



I think that it would be hilarious if you guys did that..  I will see if I can find a picture!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Elin, I would say most guests dressed in "resort casual".  How you would dress for PFTS would be appropriate here too, depending on the weather of course.     We will be indoors for the 1-hour seminar at Swan, then out on the Causeway (between the 2 resorts) from 5:30 till 9.
> 
> I am so looking forward to it, but there will be a sadness too -- it will mean another F&W trip is coming to an end.    (I guess we won't stay sad for too long though - that *Drink to the End of the World* trip will be just around the corner!!!  )
> 
> 
> *Flat Brandi & David* -- I love it!!  We've got to do it!  JD works for Sherwin-Williams so we have plenty of paint stirrers here laughing!!  All we need is for Miss Brandi to send us the head shot!  (What do you say Brandi?  )



I will....  So do you like this one?


----------



## dgbg100106

PNO4TE said:


> Which is why I mentioned the paint stirrers!



you guys are crazy!  But again that is why I love you guys!


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> I will....  So do you like this one?



Great picture of you & David!    If this is the one you want us to use, I say "great choice!"    Just let us know!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Great picture of you & David!    If this is the one you want us to use, I say "great choice!"    Just let us know!



Sure why not!  If it works!!!  I think we are apart enough you could separate us need be, and you can cut the woman in the back out....


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> Sure why not!  If it works!!!  I think we are apart enough you could separate us need be, and you can cut the woman in the back out....



 I was wondering what to do with that woman!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> I was wondering what to do with that woman!!!



I need to get some software and figure out how to get her out of there, or us out of there...


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> I need to get some software and figure out how to get her out of there, or us out of there...



I'm sure there's something out there that will do the job!    Let us know.

I need to figure out how to print your picture.  My printer is a dinosaur -- black-ink-only HP Officejet 330!  (There are very few places that still stock the refill cartridge!)    I believe JD's printer can print the photo.  Otherwise, I may need to come up with Plan B!!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> I'm sure there's something out there that will do the job!    Let us know.
> 
> I need to figure out how to print your picture.  My printer is a dinosaur -- black-ink-only HP Officejet 330!  (There are very few places that still stock the refill cartridge!)    I believe JD's printer can print the photo.  Otherwise, I may need to come up with Plan B!!



i you cant get it, I can print it out and mail it to you...


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> i you cant get it, I can print it out and mail it to you...



That might be easier!    I'll PM my address info.


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> That might be easier!    I'll PM my address info.



will do....


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> Tracy brought her flat DH Mark to a Give Kids The World Meet & Greet at an AKV Grand Villa last year!!!  He had lots of fun (at least we think he did!  )



He had a great time 

At the pre-meet he tried out a new accessory:





He even liked playing pool and hanging around.


----------



## RachelTori

Too cute, Tracy!!  Look at Mark - swingin' from the chandelier!!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

Tracy, I love the D&B minnie bow purse....


----------



## franandaj

Angel16 said:


> Brandi, take a great picture of yourself dressed for a Disney day where we would meet up at The Ditch.  Blow it up large like two feet tall.  Mail it to one of us.  When we take pictures you will be there!    We can even buy you a drink....umm we will probably be more than happy to drink it for you too!
> 
> What does everyone think?  I would be happy to buy a round and put "flat Brandi" in a perfect place for a picture.



I think this is an awesome idea!


----------



## TyRy

dgbg100106 said:


> Tracy, I love the D&B minnie bow purse....



I think that was Diana's...a not so subtle hint to Mark that still hasn't worked!


----------



## dgbg100106

I liked that pattern but look forward to seeing the new button print soon..


----------



## franandaj

Does anyone know when and where that F&W sticky shoes up?   I know most of you were on it last year.  I keep checking and haven't found it yet.


----------



## RachelTori

franandaj said:


> Does anyone know when and where that F&W sticky shoes up?   I know most of you were on it last year.  I keep checking and haven't found it yet.



  Last year Catherine (TDC Nala) started the F&W thread on 5/11/11.  I don't recall if she started it as a sticky or not (I think she did though!  )

Could be any day now!


----------



## PNO4TE

franandaj said:


> Does anyone know when and where that F&W sticky shoes up?   I know most of you were on it last year.  I keep checking and haven't found it yet.



It will show up as a Sticky in the Restaurant Forum sometime this month, probably.  It will probably be called something like **2012** Epcot Food and Wine Festival... TDC Nala (Catherine) will get it started and let us know when.


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> It will show up as a Sticky in the Restaurant Forum sometime this month, probably.  It will probably be called something like **2012** Epcot Food and Wine Festival... TDC Nala (Catherine) will get it started and let us know when.




  Simultaneous posting!!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Simultaneous posting!!!!



Another case of great minds think alike!


----------



## franandaj

I guess I thought it came up sooner than that last year.


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> Simultaneous posting!!!!





dgbg100106 said:


> Another case of great minds think alike!



Sheesh... even long-distance we share our brain!!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I guess I thought it came up sooner than that last year.



There was a thread that lots of people were using and then she turned it into a sticky!  So there was something sooner...


----------



## RachelTori

Bringing this thread back to life!  

Booked JD's flights yesterday.  Airtran $69 fare was available for the flight home to ATL ($137 was the best I could find for the flight to MCO )  Seems Airtran sale fares are only good Tuesdays & Wednesdays - but that's an improvement over the past few months.  

JD arrives Friday morning (10/12) - in plenty of time for the Food & Wine Classic!   (I arrive on 10/7 )  We fly home the afternoon of 10/17.

No ADRs yet (except Wanyama on 10/16).  Waiting to see what paid events Disney releases.


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Bringing this thread back to life!
> 
> Booked JD's flights yesterday.  Airtran $69 fare was available for the flight home to ATL ($137 was the best I could find for the flight to MCO )  Seems Airtran sale fares are only good Tuesdays & Wednesdays - but that's an improvement over the past few months.
> 
> JD arrives Friday morning (10/12) - in plenty of time for the Food & Wine Classic!   (I arrive on 10/7 )  We fly home the afternoon of 10/17.
> 
> No ADRs yet (except Wanyama on 10/16).  Waiting to see what paid events Disney releases.



Laura,

I put the envelope in the mail box this morning...  It should be making it's way to you!.....

You did real good on the flights, airtran and SW have been having some strange sales lately!


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> Laura,
> 
> I put the envelope in the mail box this morning...  It should be making it's way to you!.....
> 
> You did real good on the flights, *airtran and SW have been having some strange sales lately!*



Yes they have!!  I sat next to a SW Mgr on my flight home from MCO last week.  We talked a bit about the merger and how it would still be a couple of years before it's complete.  I mentioned my displeasure with the lack of good Airtran fares since this acquisition and asked if he would please do something about it!!  

And since we were both sitting in Business Class, I assured him that he too would miss it when it was gone!    (of course, that decision was made long ago )


Brandi, I will let you know when the envelope arrives!


----------



## dgbg100106

*sigh* Business Class *sigh*


----------



## PNO4TE

To continue this thread's reincarnation...  Our rooms at the Dolphin booked, S&D two night F&W Classic tickets are bought and here, airfare is purchased.  Thinking about buying a couple of discounted Hoppers from Undercover Tourist so that I can save some money on our AP purchases in October.  

Unfortunately the only paid event that I am interested in is probably not going to happen.  I really wanted to do a French Regional Lunch but it looks very likely that they won't happen this year, due to the work in the French Pavilion. I am hoping I am wrong, but word from those in the know is that they will be absent from the lineup this fall.


----------



## franandaj

PNO4TE said:


> Unfortunately the only paid event that I am interested in is probably not going to happen.  I really wanted to do a French Regional Lunch but it looks very likely that they won't happen this year, due to the work in the French Pavilion. I am hoping I am wrong, but word from those in the know is that they will be absent from the lineup this fall.



I've been meaning to comment on this. I also heard that the events at the Bistro were not happening due to renovations. However, I looked it up.yesterday and the Bistro is scheduled to reopen on opening day of F&W. I'm going to hold out hope that they start both the Grand Mariner Tasting and the French Regional Lunches in the second weekend of the festival.

We might also consider a wine it beer pairing meal, or maybe tequila!


----------



## RachelTori

franandaj said:


> I've been meaning to comment on this. I also heard that the events at the Bistro were not happening due to renovations. However, I looked it up.yesterday and the Bistro is scheduled to reopen on opening day of F&W. *I'm going to hold out hope that they start both the Grand Mariner Tasting and the French Regional Lunches in the second weekend of the festival.
> 
> We might also consider a wine it beer pairing meal, or maybe tequila!*



Oh, that would make us so happy (Bistro opening for F&W!)  

DH (aka "JD"!  ) has never done F&W and I would like him to experience a Pairing.  I hope Disney has its act together this year and gets the F&W paid events released in a timely manner!


----------



## PNO4TE

franandaj said:


> I've been meaning to comment on this. I also heard that the events at the Bistro were not happening due to renovations. However, I looked it up.yesterday and the *Bistro is scheduled to reopen on opening day of F&W*. I'm going to hold out hope that they start both the Grand Mariner Tasting and the French Regional Lunches in the second weekend of the festival.
> 
> We might also consider a wine it beer pairing meal, or maybe tequila!



I hope you are right, Alison!!!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> Oh, that would make us so happy (Bistro opening for F&W!)
> 
> *DH (aka "JD"!  ) has never done F&W a*nd I would like him to experience a Pairing.  I hope Disney has its act together this year and gets the F&W paid events released in a timely manner!



And are you going to tell everyone WHY JD has never done F&W??????


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> And are you going to tell everyone WHY JD has never done F&W??????



Ummmm, because he never asked????


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Ummmm, because he never asked????


----------



## RachelTori

*Catherine has set up the 2012 Epcot F&WF sticky we've been waiting for!!!* 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2930485


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> Ummmm, because he never asked????



Ummmmm... yes he did!  At the treehouse villas two Christmases ago!!  You said, NO!


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

RachelTori said:


> *Catherine has set up the 2012 Epcot F&WF sticky we've been waiting for!!!*
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2930485



Thanks for posting the link.  I'm really excited for this year's F&W!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Ummmmm... yes he did!  At the treehouse villas two Christmases ago!!  You said, NO!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> *Catherine has set up the 2012 Epcot F&WF sticky we've been waiting for!!!*
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2930485



Thanks!  Also just bought my ticket for the S&D Causeway on Saturday Night.  Just have to pick it up at Will Call.  Maybe they'll give it to me at the same time I pick up my wine mixing ticket?


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> Thanks!  Also just bought my ticket for the S&D Causeway on Saturday Night.  Just have to pick it up at Will Call.  Maybe they'll give it to me at the same time I pick up my wine mixing ticket?









I spotted something a few minutes ago that will be of interest to some of us here.  It's from the FB page "Epcot Food and Wine Festival Fans":

"The French Regional Lunches will be held downstairs at Chefs de France this year! FYI..."


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> I spotted something a few minutes ago that will be of interest to some of us here.  It's from the FB page "Epcot Food and Wine Festival Fans":
> 
> "The French Regional Lunches will be held downstairs at Chefs de France this year! FYI..."


----------



## John's Mom

I just ordered our tickets for the S&D Causeway on Friday night.


----------



## franandaj

RachelTori said:


> I spotted something a few minutes ago that will be of interest to some of us here.  It's from the FB page "Epcot Food and Wine Festival Fans":
> 
> "The French Regional Lunches will be held downstairs at Chefs de France this year! FYI..."



Where do you guys see this stuff? I "liked" the page yesterday and couldn't find any of the information that everyone else has posted about.

I want to know about the Grand Mariner event!


----------



## RachelTori

John's Mom said:


> I just ordered our tickets for the S&D Causeway on Friday night.








franandaj said:


> Where do you guys see this stuff? I "liked" the page yesterday and couldn't find any of the information that everyone else has posted about.
> 
> I want to know about the Grand Mariner event!



Alison, see if this link works:  

https://www.facebook.com/EpcotFoodandWineFans

Scroll down a little, it should be on the right hand side.  Posted "Thursday".


----------



## PNO4TE

John's Mom said:


> I just ordered our tickets for the S&D Causeway on Friday night.


----------



## dgbg100106

John's Mom said:


> I just ordered our tickets for the S&D Causeway on Friday night.



Whoop!


----------



## franandaj

RachelTori said:


> Alison, see if this link works:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EpcotFoodandWineFans
> 
> Scroll down a little, it should be on the right hand side.  Posted "Thursday".



Thanks, when I "liked" Epcot Food & Wine Festival the other day, it was the official Disney page.  I see this one is the "Fans" page, so it's like the DIS where the information is coming from what people hear and figure out, whereas Disney is sort of on a "need to know" basis with their information.


----------



## TyRy

I know we haven't even made it through this year yet, but we already booked a little for 2013.  DH and I have to be there the weekend of 10/11-10/13/13 , so we booked a cruise prior to arriving.  We'll be on a four night starting Sunday 10/6 and getting back the morning of Thursday 10/10.  Just in case anyone wants to join us.


----------



## dgbg100106

TyRy said:


> I know we haven't even made it through this year yet, but we already booked a little for 2013.  DH and I have to be there the weekend of 10/11-10/13/13 , so we booked a cruise prior to arriving.  We'll be on a four night starting Sunday 10/6 and getting back the morning of Thursday 10/10.  Just in case anyone wants to join us.



Ohhhhh lots of fun planned already!!!


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> I know we haven't even made it through this year yet, but we already booked a little for 2013.  DH and I have to be there the weekend of 10/11-10/13/13 , so we booked a cruise prior to arriving.  We'll be on a four night starting Sunday 10/6 and getting back the morning of Thursday 10/10.  Just in case anyone wants to join us.



Details please!  DCL?  How did you book - on your own or through a TA?


----------



## TyRy

dgbg100106 said:


> Ohhhhh lots of fun planned already!!!



Hey - I'm trying to figure out 2014 as well.  I need excuses to keep DH going each year!



RachelTori said:


> Details please!  DCL?  How did you book - on your own or through a TA?



Yep, DCL just to the Bahamas and back.  We used our TA that we used for the cruise last December (probably can't name on here, but I can always PM).  This was about the 8th time I changed this one and it's going to stick! (I hope I hope!!).  I think the itinerary is:

10/6 - Depart
10/7 - Nassau
10/8 - Castaway Cay
10/9 - At sea
10/10 - Arrive Port Canaveral

Just a short one, but we loved the three day, and I think having the extra day will make it more relaxing, before I get DH to running around WDW.


----------



## franandaj

TyRy said:


> I know we haven't even made it through this year yet, but we already booked a little for 2013.  DH and I have to be there the weekend of 10/11-10/13/13 , so we booked a cruise prior to arriving.  We'll be on a four night starting Sunday 10/6 and getting back the morning of Thursday 10/10.  Just in case anyone wants to join us.



We will just miss you.  The folks on the Games forum have been planning a meet for almost a year now for the first week in October.  It happens to conincide with an Aussie gal's son's spring break.  The rest of us are semi retired so we can travel when we want.


----------



## Angel16

TyRy said:


> I know we haven't even made it through this year yet, but we already booked a little for 2013.  DH and I have to be there the weekend of 10/11-10/13/13 , so we booked a cruise prior to arriving.  We'll be on a four night starting Sunday 10/6 and getting back the morning of Thursday 10/10.  Just in case anyone wants to join us.





TyRy said:


> Hey - I'm trying to figure out 2014 as well.  I need excuses to keep DH going each year!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, DCL just to the Bahamas and back.  We used our TA that we used for the cruise last December (probably can't name on here, but I can always PM).  This was about the 8th time I changed this one and it's going to stick! (I hope I hope!!).  I think the itinerary is:
> 
> 10/6 - Depart
> 10/7 - Nassau
> 10/8 - Castaway Cay
> 10/9 - At sea
> 10/10 - Arrive Port Canaveral
> 
> Just a short one, but we loved the three day, and I think having the extra day will make it more relaxing, before I get DH to running around WDW.



This sound like a really great trip!  Love how you are planning for 2013 and 2014.  Would you please send me information on your travel agent?  We are talking about booking a cruise for the whole family in 2013.  I would like to have someone who knows the ships and all the Disney details.  Thank you Tracy

Ann


----------



## TyRy

franandaj said:


> We will just miss you.  The folks on the Games forum have been planning a meet for almost a year now for the first week in October.  It happens to conincide with an Aussie gal's son's spring break.  The rest of us are semi retired so we can travel when we want.



Too bad it's not a week later, but that sounds like a lot of fun as well!



Angel16 said:


> This sound like a really great trip!  Love how you are planning for 2013 and 2014.  Would you please send me information on your travel agent?  We are talking about booking a cruise for the whole family in 2013.  I would like to have someone who knows the ships and all the Disney details.  Thank you Tracy
> 
> Ann



Just PM'd you.  The message has a lot of spaces in it - learned my lesson trying to get the info to Laura!   Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> Just PM'd you.  The message has a lot of spaces in it - *learned my lesson trying to get the info to Laura!*   Let me know if you need anything else.



  Yes - we were seeing lots of ************ !!!


----------



## RachelTori

Diana (remember her?!!  ) and I are booked for the 10/11 special dinner at Flying Fish (6pm).  "Viva Italia"    It's limited to 32 people.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Omg time to catch up and come out of my cocoon! Hope everyone is well... Quickly want to share what myBob revealed yesterday .... The only way he remembers how many yrs we are married (6/28/03) is my name here!!!!! Lol


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Omg time to catch up and come out of my cocoon! Hope everyone is well... Quickly want to share what myBob revealed yesterday .... The only way he remembers how many yrs we are married (6/28/03) is my name here!!!!! Lol



Typical man!!  

About time you popped in again!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

RachelTori said:


> Typical man!!
> 
> About time you popped in again!



Sad isn't it?! Lol 
Could not show my avatar here until I had my plans in place ..... Finally got airfare! Arrive early afternoon 10/11.... BCV,  then to Dolphin for 2 nights, got a great rate  nothing available on points.....then to BLT with an early am departure Monday!
Solo!!!!

Quick update....Les graduated HS, Ava graduated KINDERGARTEN, turns 6 tomorrow.....looks like Les is joining Coast Guard.... Courtney had some unpleasant Crohns issues, 2 week hospital stay....but sad cause I i issued being here and in touch with all of you


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> Typical man!!



Mark and I only remember ours because the date we got married is the same as the Chicago area code. 



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Sad isn't it?! Lol
> Could not show my avatar here until I had my plans in place ..... Finally got airfare! Arrive early afternoon 10/11.... BCV,  then to Dolphin for 2 nights, got a great rate  nothing available on points.....then to BLT with an early am departure Monday!
> Solo!!!!



YAY!!!  I've made backup plans of arriving 10/10 and would be at AKV for two nights before moving over to the Boardwalk.  Of course, still hoping BFF and her family will be able to go and I won't need the backup plan.



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Quick update....Les graduated HS, Ava graduated KINDERGARTEN, turns 6 tomorrow.....looks like Les is joining Coast Guard.... Courtney had some unpleasant Crohns issues, 2 week hospital stay....but sad cause I i issued being here and in touch with all of you



You've been busy.  Hope Courtney is still doing well after what she went through!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> Diana (remember her?!!  ) and I are booked for the 10/11 special dinner at Flying Fish (6pm).  "Viva Italia"    It's limited to 32 people.



Did I miss some announcement?  Where did you find this?


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> Did I miss some announcement?  Where did you find this?



An email from Stig.  I'll forward it to your email!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> An email from Stig.  I'll forward it to your email!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## franandaj

RachelTori said:


> Diana (remember her?!!  ) and I are booked for the 10/11 special dinner at Flying Fish (6pm).  "Viva Italia"    It's limited to 32 people.



I just called to see if we could get into this, but I got voice mail from the person at the Boardwalk, so I'm guessing it's already filled up.


----------



## RachelTori

franandaj said:


> I just called to see if we could get into this, but I got voice mail from the person at the Boardwalk, so I'm guessing it's already filled up.



It always goes to VM.  Joanne will call you back if you left your number.  She's the secretary who handles all the special dining events or large bookings at the Boardwalk area restaurants.    (It normally takes her a day or 2 to return the call.)


----------



## franandaj

RachelTori said:


> It always goes to VM.  Joanne will call you back if you left your number.  She's the secretary who handles all the special dining events or large bookings at the Boardwalk area restaurants.    (It normally takes her a day or 2 to return the call.)



Well that's good to know. When did you make your reservation? I only saw the announcement today on FB via appears and the Epcot F&W Fans page. At first I thought we were at Universal that night but then I realized we shifted our trip two days forward. We'll be at VWL that night but I'm sure we could get to the Boardwalk if necessary.


----------



## RachelTori

franandaj said:


> Well that's good to know. When did you make your reservation? I only saw the announcement today on FB via appears and the Epcot F&W Fans page. At first I thought we were at Universal that night but then I realized we shifted our trip two days forward. We'll be at VWL that night but I'm sure we could get to the Boardwalk if necessary.



These events were just released about a week ago.  I made my reservation on Friday and Diana made her's a day or 2 ago.  I believe there were still openings for the 10/11 event at that time.


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> These events were just released about a week ago.  I made my reservation on Friday and Diana made her's a day or 2 ago.  I believe there were still openings for the 10/11 event at that time.



And they still had openings today as I just made my reservation this afternoon.


----------



## franandaj

TyRy said:


> And they still had openings today as I just made my reservation this afternoon.



Well I sure hope they call tomorrow with good news!


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> And they still had openings today as I just made my reservation this afternoon.







franandaj said:


> Well I sure hope they call tomorrow with good news!



fingers crossed for you!  


It only requires a CC Guarantee (not a prepay) and there is a 48 hour cancellation - unlike the actual "Food & Wine" paid events, which can not be cancelled.   

Let us know, Alison!


----------



## TyRy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Omg time to catch up and come out of my cocoon! Hope everyone is well... Quickly want to share what myBob revealed yesterday .... The only way he remembers how many yrs we are married (6/28/03) is my name here!!!!! Lol



HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!​


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!​



  I second that and also........




 *Happy Birthday, Ava!!!*


----------



## DisneyBride'03

TyRy said:


> Mark and I only remember ours because the date we got married is the same as the Chicago area code.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!  I've made backup plans of arriving 10/10 and would be at AKV for two nights before moving over to the Boardwalk.  Of course, still hoping BFF and her family will be able to go and I won't need the backup plan.
> 
> 
> 
> You've been busy.  Hope Courtney is still doing well after what she went through!


March 12?!!!)).....Court is doing better thanks however with Crohns, you never know but she is "managing " now!!

Hope your BFF makes it!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Thanks for the Birthdanniversry Wishes!!!!!)))))
Suppose to be 100 degrees here today!  Tracy don't melt

Yay you got in to event!! Thanks Laura for getting the word out! Hope you get the call Alison!


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Last year today Laura and I took Ava to her birthday breakfast at Akershus)
It was a last minute trip and Laura was there for me....it was a tough time with my mom in the nursing home .....she passed 10 days after we got home. 

So guess that's why I'm melancholy today....or the thought it's been 9 yrs already?!! Feels like eternity?! Lol


----------



## RachelTori

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Last year today Laura and I took Ava to her birthday breakfast at Akershus)
> It was a last minute trip and Laura was there for me....it was a tough time with my mom in the nursing home .....she passed 10 days after we got home.
> 
> So guess that's why I'm melancholy today....or the thought it's been 9 yrs already?!! Feels like eternity?! Lol



We had a great time and your little Princess had a wonderful day!  

It's OK to feel melancholy, but remember to smell the roses today.  Look at all the wonderful things you have in your life, take a deep breathe, drink it all in (OK, not literally!! ) and feel the love that surrounds you.


----------



## TyRy

DisneyBride'03 said:


> March 12?!!!))



Close - March 1, 2002, so the date was 3-1-2 



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Thanks for the Birthdanniversry Wishes!!!!!)))))
> Suppose to be 100 degrees here today!  Tracy don't melt
> 
> Yay you got in to event!! Thanks Laura for getting the word out! Hope you get the call Alison!



Don't you guys melt either.  Hope Ava isn't having an ice cream cake for her birthday! 



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Last year today Laura and I took Ava to her birthday breakfast at Akershus)
> It was a last minute trip and Laura was there for me....it was a tough time with my mom in the nursing home .....she passed 10 days after we got home.
> 
> So guess that's why I'm melancholy today....or the thought it's been 9 yrs already?!! Feels like eternity?! Lol



  you have the absolute right to feel melancholy today, in fact, for the next few weeks.  If you need anything, call or text me or Mark, I still remember the one year mark very well when his mom passed.


----------



## franandaj

RachelTori said:


> fingers crossed for you!
> 
> It only requires a CC Guarantee (not a prepay) and there is a 48 hour cancellation - unlike the actual "Food & Wine" paid events, which can not be cancelled.
> 
> Let us know, Alison!



They just called back and I'm in! 



DisneyBride'03 said:


> Thanks for the Birthdanniversry Wishes!!!!!)))))
> Hope you get the call Alison!



I hope you have a great birthday/anniversary, and like Laura said, even though it's melancholy, take some time to appreciate all the good things you have too.


----------



## RachelTori

franandaj said:


> They just called back and I'm in!



So happy it worked out!!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> So happy it worked out!!



I just noticed your ticker - I would love a full report on the Carnival Cruise you'll be one shortly...PLEASE!!!


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> I just noticed your ticker - I would love a full report on the Carnival Cruise you'll be one shortly...PLEASE!!!



I will be happy to oblige!!    This is a 5-night with stops in Freeport, Nassau, Carnival's private island Half Moon Cay, and a "fun day at sea"!!   

Ecstasy is one of the older ships, comparable in size to the DCL Magic.     They refurbished it prior to making Port Canaveral her new home.  

Ecstasy also does an itinerary that stops in Key West (a 4 night, I think? )

I will have pictures and a TR to share when we get home!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> I will be happy to oblige!!    This is a 5-night with stops in Freeport, Nassau, Carnival's private island Half Moon Cay, and a "fun day at sea"!!
> 
> Ecstasy is one of the older ships, comparable in size to the DCL Magic.     They refurbished it prior to making Port Canaveral her new home.
> 
> Ecstasy also does an itinerary that stops in Key West (a 4 night, I think? )
> 
> I will have pictures and a TR to share when we get home!



Looking forward to that - Mark may even jump on to see it.  He is a crazy cruise person after just that first one.


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> Looking forward to that - Mark may even jump on to see it.  He is a crazy cruise person after just that first one.



  One is all it takes to become hooked!!  

WDW is my first vacation choice, followed *very* closely by cruising!


----------



## PNO4TE

It sounds like the FF Italian dinner is going to be wonderful.  How exciting for you all to be able to go together!!


----------



## franandaj

I am looking forward to meeting you all in 3D!  I just hope that we actually can take this trip.  

Surgery was a success, she came through fine.  I won't explain what the Doctor told me, but evidently there was a lot of infection that needed to be removed, so hopefully now that the infected tissue is gone, they will do the whole skin graft stuff to heal the holes and she will get all better soon.

I really miss WDW and while we can still get to DL (I actually snuck out there today while she was in surgery and checked out one of the new lounges and had a bite to eat and a couple of drinks, shhhhhh!) I really enjoy WDW and the vastness of it.   People in So Cal have no idea what WDW is all about because they think of Disneyland in the middle of bustling Anaheim, both have their unique charm, but when we go across the country to WDW, it's totally different.  I can't drive back home to get the video camera we forgot, or whatever with the cats, once we're there, we're there and we're immersed in it.

At DL we are so used to going back home at night, staying over is new to us, so I really hope that she heals up once and for all and we can start taking these longer trips.  That what I bought DVC for in the first place!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RachelTori

Alison, 

So happy to hear Fran's surgery went well.  Praying that she will now have a very quick & full recovery and this will soon be a very distant memory. 

I understand what you mean about DL and WDW.  Years ago I lived in LA and had many day trips (and some overnights! ) to DL!  Gotta love DL as it's Walt's original, but for me there's no place like WDW!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> It sounds like the FF Italian dinner is going to be wonderful.  How exciting for you all to be able to go together!!



I sure wish you would join us!   

Maybe you could make a reservation, just in case!   

407-939-5102

They only require a CC # guarantee and there is a 48-hour cancellation.  


*Happy Friday everyone! *


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> I sure wish you would join us!
> 
> Maybe you could make a reservation, just in case!
> 
> 407-939-5102
> 
> They only require a CC # guarantee and there is a 48-hour cancellation.
> 
> 
> *Happy Friday everyone! *



Not this year, my friend!  If all goes well, Kristin and Ashley should arrive in WDW that morning and we will have places to be.  Besides, I am not about to sign up for something that has an unknown price tag right now.  

I know you all will take copious notes and pictures so I will live vicariously through you!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Not this year, my friend!  If all goes well, Kristin and Ashley should arrive in WDW that morning and we will have places to be.  Besides, I am not about to sign up for something that has an unknown price tag right now.
> 
> I know you all will take copious notes and pictures so I will live vicariously through you!



I understand -- copious notes & pictures it is!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> One is all it takes to become hooked!!
> 
> WDW is my first vacation choice, followed *very* closely by cruising!



Mark's is the opposite - he would be happy if we only did cruising going forward.  He really really wants a trip on the Oasis or Allure, hmmmm, maybe some year in the future we should have a Jamborini meet scheduled on one of those! 



franandaj said:


> I am looking forward to meeting you all in 3D!  I just hope that we actually can take this trip.
> 
> Surgery was a success, she came through fine.  I won't explain what the Doctor told me, but evidently there was a lot of infection that needed to be removed, so hopefully now that the infected tissue is gone, they will do the whole skin graft stuff to heal the holes and she will get all better soon.
> 
> I really miss WDW and while we can still get to DL (I actually snuck out there today while she was in surgery and checked out one of the new lounges and had a bite to eat and a couple of drinks, shhhhhh!) I really enjoy WDW and the vastness of it.   People in So Cal have no idea what WDW is all about because they think of Disneyland in the middle of bustling Anaheim, both have their unique charm, but when we go across the country to WDW, it's totally different.  I can't drive back home to get the video camera we forgot, or whatever with the cats, once we're there, we're there and we're immersed in it.
> 
> At DL we are so used to going back home at night, staying over is new to us, so I really hope that she heals up once and for all and we can start taking these longer trips.  That what I bought DVC for in the first place!!!!!!!!!!



So glad it went well!  Good thoughts for a speedy recovery for Fran and that you guys actually get to take this trip.


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> I will be happy to oblige!!    This is a 5-night with stops in Freeport, Nassau, Carnival's private island Half Moon Cay, and a "fun day at sea"!!
> 
> Ecstasy is one of the older ships, comparable in size to the DCL Magic.     They refurbished it prior to making Port Canaveral her new home.
> 
> Ecstasy also does an itinerary that stops in Key West (a 4 night, I think? )
> 
> I will have pictures and a TR to share when we get home!



I want in on this too.....


----------



## dgbg100106

Alison,  great news about Fran...  Prayers and Pixie Dust..


----------



## PNO4TE

I came back on here hoping to hear more from Alison about Fran.  Later today, hopefully!!


----------



## franandaj

PNO4TE said:


> I came back on here hoping to hear more from Alison about Fran.  Later today, hopefully!!



Sorry, we are just waking up. I picked her up at 10PM so it was 2AM before either of us got to bed. She did sleep most of yesterday.  We have to get moving soon as she has an appointment to get the dressing changed and see the infectious disease Dr.


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> I want in on this too.....



  Alrighty!  Happy to oblige!   




franandaj said:


> Sorry, we are just waking up. I picked her up at 10PM so it was 2AM before either of us got to bed. She did sleep most of yesterday.  We have to get moving soon as she has an appointment to get the dressing changed and see the infectious disease Dr.



Alison, keep us updated please.


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> Mark's is the opposite - he would be happy if we only did cruising going forward.  He really really wants a trip on the Oasis or Allure, hmmmm, maybe some year in the future we should have a Jamborini meet scheduled on one of those!




The mega-ships just don't interest me (and now of course all the cruise lines are building them! )  I really enjoy the ships that are Disney Magic or Wonder size! (2,000 to 2,500 guests)  

But, if that's what I'll have to do for a Jamborini meet, then that's what I'll do!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:
			
		

> The mega-ships just don't interest me (and now of course all the cruise lines are building them! )  I really enjoy the ships that are Disney Magic or Wonder size! (2,000 to 2,500 guests)
> 
> But, if that's what I'll have to do for a Jamborini meet, then that's what I'll do!



I have zero desire to be on those particular ships,  but I may have to give in once to keep getting my way the other 90% of the time LOL!   That's why I'm trying to rope others in, make it more fun for me.


----------



## TyRy

TyRy said:
			
		

> I have zero desire to be on those particular ships,  but I may have to give in once to keep getting my way the other 90% of the time LOL!   That's why I'm trying to rope others in, make it more fun for me.



By those ships I mean the Oasis ones,  not the Disney ones.  Gotta figure out how to edit on my phone still.


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> I have zero desire to be on those particular ships,  but I may have to give in once to keep getting my way the other 90% of the time LOL!   That's why I'm trying to rope others in, make it more fun for me.





TyRy said:


> By those ships I mean the Oasis ones,  not the Disney ones.  Gotta figure out how to edit on my phone still.




How about an NCL cruise in a suite with concierge service and a butler?!!  Do you think you could convince Mark to try that?!!    It's called "The Suite Life" and it lives up to its name!    Some of the Suite categories are expensive (the suites on The Haven - the private deck!), others are less expensive than either Disney or the Oasis ships!   

(Diana and I will be happy to give you any information and encouragement you might need!!  )

Just something to think about!!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> How about an NCL cruise in a suite with concierge service and a butler?!!  Do you think you could convince Mark to try that?!!    It's called "The Suite Life" and it lives up to its name!    Some of the Suite categories are expensive (the suites on The Haven - the private deck!), others are less expensive than either Disney or the Oasis ships!
> 
> (Diana and I will be happy to give you any information and encouragement you might need!!  )
> 
> Just something to think about!!



An NCL cruise would work as well, that way I can keep putting off the Oasis.


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> The mega-ships just don't interest me (and now of course all the cruise lines are building them! )  I really enjoy the ships that are Disney Magic or Wonder size! (2,000 to 2,500 guests)
> 
> But, if that's what I'll have to do for a Jamborini meet, then that's what I'll do!



One thing about the Baltimore port, is that the ships have to be able to fit under the Bay Bridge, so we are guaranteed a smaller ship!  Which is what we like...


----------



## RachelTori

Brandi, which ships cruise out of the Baltimore port?  






  *HAPPY** 236th BIRTHDAY AMERICA!!!*


----------



## dgbg100106

Enchantment of the seas, Granduer of the seas, and a carnival (but i don't use them)


----------



## dgbg100106

Happy 4th of July...  Happy Birthday America


----------



## TyRy

Hope everyone had a great 4th and is managing to stay cool.  I don't think our central air has shut off for the last three days and even Orlando is cooler! 



TyRy said:


> An NCL cruise would work as well, that way I can keep putting off the Oasis.



Well, since I posted that, I am now booked for the Oasis.  It had to happen sooner or later, and since I have friends sailing next April on it, it became sooner.  But I must give a big shout out to Laura - I mentioned what you said about suites and I whined a bit about how small the cabins are on the Oasis and wah-la - I now have a "suite" (more like a normal hotel room ) with concierge service.  Laura, could you now put in his head how I need a much bigger house and more vacation points? 

And have a great cruise - can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> Hope everyone had a great 4th and is managing to stay cool.  I don't think our central air has shut off for the last three days and even Orlando is cooler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since I posted that, I am now booked for the Oasis.  It had to happen sooner or later, and since I have friends sailing next April on it, it became sooner.  But I must give a big shout out to Laura - I mentioned what you said about suites and I whined a bit about how small the cabins are on the Oasis and wah-la - I now have a "suite" (more like a normal hotel room ) with concierge service.  Laura, could you now put in his head how I need a much bigger house and more vacation points?
> 
> And have a great cruise - can't wait to hear about it.



  Yay for you!!  (always glad to help a friend!!  )  WAY more fun to cruise in a suite!  

Not sure how I can assist with the bigger house and points, but where there's a will, there's a way!!  

We are leaving in less than 14 hours and I haven't even started to think about packing yet.  This will be so strange........ we're not meeting up with friends or family and we aren't going to a place we know well (we've heard lots of "WHAT????  You're NOT going to Disney???!!!!"  )  

JD and I will probably bore Tori to death!!  She's hoping there are some cute 18-19 year old guys on board.  Go figure!  

Guess I better get busy.

Hope you all have a great week and I will be back with pictures next weekend!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Yay for you!!  (always glad to help a friend!!  )  WAY more fun to cruise in a suite!
> 
> Not sure how I can assist with the bigger house and points, but where there's a will, there's a way!!
> 
> We are leaving in less than 14 hours and I haven't even started to think about packing yet.  This will be so strange........ we're not meeting up with friends or family and we aren't going to a place we know well (we've heard lots of "WHAT????  You're NOT going to Disney???!!!!"  )
> 
> JD and I will probably bore Tori to death!!  She's hoping there are some cute 18-19 year old guys on board.  Go figure!
> 
> Guess I better get busy.
> 
> Hope you all have a great week and I will be back with pictures next weekend!



Sounds like you are taking the Brandi packing strategy


----------



## TyRy

dgbg100106 said:


> Sounds like you are taking the Brandi packing strategy



Mark packs that way for every single trip!


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> Sounds like you are taking the Brandi packing strategy



I'm not sure how it's going to work for me though!!!  

I just can't get motivated!    Or "lazy" has set in!!  




TyRy said:


> Mark packs that way for every single trip!



JD used to be the same way.  Something changed -- he's all packed and ready to go!!!  


My mantra:  I MUST start packing......... after dinner


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> I'm not sure how it's going to work for me though!!!
> 
> I just can't get motivated!    Or "lazy" has set in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD used to be the same way.  Something changed -- he's all packed and ready to go!!!
> 
> 
> My mantra:  I MUST start packing......... after dinner



So now your calling me lazy huh?


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> So now your calling me lazy huh?



 No!!  You have it down to a science.    I am usually the early packer - needing at least a couple days to pull it all together!    It's just that this time, for whatever reason, I am not *motivated* as I usually am (which for me equates to lazy!)


----------



## dgbg100106

Well I do have a list....  Again I am a list maker and it has been revised over the years...  

Anyway, I think I am lazy most days!


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> Well I do have a list....  Again I am a list maker and it has been revised over the years...
> 
> Anyway, I think I am lazy most days!




I'm packed!!!  (and I did it WITHOUT a list!!)  I know I've forgotten something (or things! )...... hopefully they are things I can buy on the ship!!  

Now if Tori would just get home....... she needs to start packing!!!  

5:30am will be here before we know it!!  

See ya when we get back!!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> I'm packed!!!  (and I did it WITHOUT a list!!)  I know I've forgotten something (or things! )...... hopefully they are things I can buy on the ship!!
> 
> Now if Tori would just get home....... she needs to start packing!!!
> 
> 5:30am will be here before we know it!!
> 
> See ya when we get back!!



Hope and know that you will have an amazing time!   Enjoy!


----------



## Angel16

Laura,  I know you are onboard enjoying your cruise and family.  Just want to wish you a fantastic trip with many good surprises and some  

I am getting so excited about our upcoming trip.  The count down is now getting lower.   I can't explain how excited I am about meeting you all and being at WDW again!  Come on F&W schedule.  I want to attend the Grand Marnier presentation....got to be available on my dates.   

Have a great weekend everyone!

Ann


----------



## RachelTori

A quick "hi!"  We just got home.  Had a wonderful time on the cruise!    Great first Carnival cruise -- yes, there will be more in the future!  

Tracy, we docked next to "Allure of the Seas" in Nassau - I believe Oasis' sister ship!  Carnival Ecstasy looked like a lifeboat next to Allure!!  

I will post more later.  Have to catch up on bills, laundry, cleaning........ then I can play again!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Welcome home, Laura!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> A quick "hi!"  We just got home.  Had a wonderful time on the cruise!    Great first Carnival cruise -- yes, there will be more in the future!
> 
> Tracy, we docked next to "Allure of the Seas" in Nassau - I believe Oasis' sister ship!  Carnival Ecstasy looked like a lifeboat next to Allure!!




So glad you had a good time and it is the sister ship.  Even when we were on the Dream it dwarfed some of the other ships.  This should be nuts.  I did warm up a bit to the cruise after seeing they have my FAVORITE wine by the glass and I can't get it anywhere by the glass.  

Did you see the sale on NCL for just one more day.  I'm thinking you want to go on a nine day Caribbean out of NY in late March in 2014 or maybe a seven day to the Bahamas, before the sale is over tomorrow.


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> So glad you had a good time and it is the sister ship.  Even when we were on the Dream it dwarfed some of the other ships.  This should be nuts.  I did warm up a bit to the cruise after seeing they have my FAVORITE wine by the glass and I can't get it anywhere by the glass.
> 
> Did you see the sale on NCL for just one more day.  I'm thinking you want to go on a nine day Caribbean out of NY in late March in 2014, before the sale is over tomorrow.



We had the DCL Fantasy sail by us (they were first out of Port Canaveral on our departure day).  What a beautiful sight!    But when we saw Allure, I honestly couldn't believe her size!  

I haven't seen the latest NCL sale, but we already have 2 NCL cruises booked for 2013 so I'm not allowed to book (or even look!!  ) at any more!    I think a 9-day out of NY would be great!  You should book it - you can always cancel without penalty.  You can also get a price adjustment in the future should the cost be lowered.


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> A quick "hi!"  We just got home.  Had a wonderful time on the cruise!    Great first Carnival cruise -- yes, there will be more in the future!
> 
> Tracy, we docked next to "Allure of the Seas" in Nassau - I believe Oasis' sister ship!  Carnival Ecstasy looked like a lifeboat next to Allure!!
> 
> I will post more later.  Have to catch up on bills, laundry, cleaning........ then I can play again!!



Welcome back!   Glad to hear you had a great time!


----------



## TyRy

Looks like some of the menus have been posted for the S&D classic:
http://www.swandolphinfoodandwineclassic.com/eat/index.html


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Welcome home, Laura!



Thanks!  While we were on the ship, we saw a news report about a strip mall leveled in Fredericksburg by what they called "straight-line winds"    Was that near you?  




dgbg100106 said:


> Welcome back!   Glad to hear you had a great time!



Thanks!  It's the coming home part that gets me every time!    It gets more difficult each time to get things caught up and organized here at home!!  




TyRy said:


> Looks like some of the menus have been posted for the S&D classic:
> http://www.swandolphinfoodandwineclassic.com/eat/index.html



Thanks for the link!  I hope to find time later today to check it out!


----------



## RachelTori

I took a quick peek at the menu.  



Cabana Bar & Beach Club was the big surprise for me last year!  Can't wait to *sample* them again!!  

Last year I didn't know who Cib's Smokehouse was, but their food was very good.  I see they're back this year.  I still don't know who they are, but I'm guessing a local favorite!  

Il Mulino's "free form lasagna" looks interesting!  Fried calamari.....   I'm sure I'll hit their table a couple times (both evenings)!  

Todd had the shrimp cocktail steamrollers last year -- they're very good.  I'm looking forward to trying the Shrimp N Grits.  Last year was lobster roll served by Todd himself!  It was pretty good, but the Shrimp N Grits looks better!  

Love me some Falafel!!  (although the Falafel from The Mara beats The Fountain!  )

My 3 kids are HUGE sushi fans -- they will be so jealous when they see what they will be missing from Kimonos!!  

The pastries look divine!    There should be more than just what was pictured here.  

I'm not much of a beef eater, but JD will be at Shula's booth multiple times!  


*90 DAYS TO THE FOOD & WINE CLASSIC!!!!*


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> Thanks!  While we were on the ship, we saw a news report about a strip mall leveled in Fredericksburg by what they called "straight-line winds"    Was that near you?



Yep!  That storm came up with no warning at all... initially they thought it was a tornado.

Kristin texted me in the middle of the storm to say she was terrified by the sounds of the wind.  It was not anything like I have ever heard in my life before.  

Mother Nature is sure POed at us this year for some reason!!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tracy - THANKS for the link to some of the Classic Menu!!  Looks terrific!!!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> I'm not much of a beef eater, but JD will be at Shula's booth multiple times!



Tell JD I'll keep him company 



PNO4TE said:


> Tracy - THANKS for the link to some of the Classic Menu!!  Looks terrific!!!



You are very welcome...I can't wait!


----------



## dgbg100106

ok our AKL thread has been closed and I feel so lost....


----------



## PNO4TE

dgbg100106 said:


> ok our AKL thread has been closed and I feel so lost....



I know!!  I hope Kim wakes up soon!


----------



## dgbg100106

It is weird not having my home?  Its like where I went to catch up on everyone and know that everything was right with world today!


Hurry up Kim.......


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> ok our AKL thread has been closed and I feel so lost....





PNO4TE said:


> I know!!  I hope Kim wakes up soon!





dgbg100106 said:


> It is weird not having my home?  Its like where I went to catch up on everyone and know that everything was right with world today!
> 
> 
> Hurry up Kim.......




I was shocked last night when I pulled up my subscriptions (looking for new posts) and saw Lite Seven locked!!!!   

Have we angered the Mods?  I mean really -- they know it's a continuing saga, yet they didn't even give Kimmar a chance to get the new one up and running and post a link on Seven.  

Hoping she'll get the new one started today.  It just doesn't feel right not to have our Lite thread!


----------



## franandaj

I know, other than the WFD thread they are on top of closing them!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I know, other than the WFD thread they are on top of closing them!



Well and some closed before the 250 mark...


----------



## franandaj

So we got good news at the wound Dr. I've been wondering if I should even bother to sign up for any special events since they are supposedly non refundable. But they said yesterday that since I can clean the wound even if she is not fully recovered we could still take vacations, provided we take it easy and go back to the Villa to rest. We've always done the rest thing, so it won't be a problem!


----------



## RachelTori

franandaj said:


> I know, other than the WFD thread they are on top of closing them!





dgbg100106 said:


> Well and some closed before the 250 mark...



Where the heck is Kimmar anyway?      School's out for summer - she should be on the boards daily!    

IF, and this is a big IF, Kimmar isn't back by tonight............ maybe we should start a *AKL PRE-LITE EIGHT* thread???    Or an *ODE TO LITE SEVEN*???     Something that says - "Hey, we're all still here to discuss AKL and lots of other things --  just biding our time till Kimmar gets Eight up and running!" 

What do y'all think?  I'll be gone until late tonight, but if anyone starts an interim thread, or if Kimmar gets the new one going, please post the link here!  



That's great news, Alison!    Hoping things keep getting better and better!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> So we got good news at the wound Dr. I've been wondering if I should even bother to sign up for any special events since they are supposedly non refundable. But they said yesterday that since I can clean the wound even if she is not fully recovered we could still take vacations, provided we take it easy and go back to the Villa to rest. We've always done the rest thing, so it won't be a problem!



That is great news!!!  Congrats...


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Where the heck is Kimmar anyway?      School's out for summer - she should be on the boards daily!
> 
> IF, and this is a big IF, Kimmar isn't back by tonight............ maybe we should start a *AKL PRE-LITE EIGHT* thread???    Or an *ODE TO LITE SEVEN*???     Something that says - "Hey, we're all still here to discuss AKL and lots of other things --  just biding our time till Kimmar gets Eight up and running!"
> 
> What do y'all think?  I'll be gone until late tonight, but if anyone starts an interim thread, or if Kimmar gets the new one going, please post the link here!
> 
> 
> 
> That's great news, Alison!    Hoping things keep getting better and better!



I like the ode to seven name and we could just use it until the one Kim starts....


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> I like the ode to seven name and we could just use it until the one Kim starts....



  I thought the Ode title was appropriate too!  Are you game?  

I am heading out the door now so I won't be back online until about 9 or 10 tonight (depending on ATL traffic!  )

I will check back here then!    We should send Kimmar the link to the Ode thread so she can post her new thread link on there!  

See y'all later!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> I thought the Ode title was appropriate too!  Are you game?
> 
> I am heading out the door now so I won't be back online until about 9 or 10 tonight (depending on ATL traffic!  )
> 
> I will check back here then!    We should send Kimmar the link to the Ode thread so she can post her new thread link on there!
> 
> See y'all later!



Sounds like a good plan....to me, just let me know if you get one started...


----------



## franandaj

I like the Ode thread. I figured that this would be a good place to post the link as well as possibly the scrollie and bacon thread. We could always put the link on Kimmar's TR! No danger of that thread going over 250!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I like the Ode thread. I figured that this would be a good place to post the link as well as possibly the scrollie and bacon thread. We could always put the link on Kimmar's TR! No danger of that thread going over 250!


----------



## RachelTori

Here it is:  Ode to Lite Seven!   http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45528036#post45528036


Now to find Kimmar..............


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> Here it is:  Ode to Lite Seven!   http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45528036#post45528036
> 
> 
> Now to find Kimmar..............



Thanks Laura. 
Hopefully we find her soon....


----------



## Angel16

franandaj said:


> I like the Ode thread. I figured that this would be a good place to post the link as well as possibly the scrollie and bacon thread. We could always put the link on Kimmar's TR! No danger of that thread going over 250!



  I was taking a sip of ice tea when I read this.  Just about washed my lap top screen and key board.   GREAT Alison...love it!



Ann


----------



## Angel16

franandaj said:


> So we got good news at the wound Dr. I've been wondering if I should even bother to sign up for any special events since they are supposedly non refundable. But they said yesterday that since I can clean the wound even if she is not fully recovered we could still take vacations, provided we take it easy and go back to the Villa to rest. We've always done the rest thing, so it won't be a problem!



That is super news!  So glad to hear Fran is doing better.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


>





Angel16 said:


> I was taking a sip of ice tea when I read this.  Just about washed my lap top screen and key board.   GREAT Alison...love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Ann



Glad I can provide some comic relief!  Tip your waitresses, I'll be here all week!




Angel16 said:


> That is super news!  So glad to hear Fran is doing better.



She's still not really doing much better, they can't do any of the treatments yet, but hopefully next week they will be able to do the skin graft stuff again.


----------



## dgbg100106

Did you all see we have a new home


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> Did you all see we have a new home



  There's no place like home!!  

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2961001


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> There's no place like home!!
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2961001



Home sweet home!

Thanks Laura for taking care of us too!


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> Home sweet home!
> 
> Thanks Laura for taking care of us too!



My pleasure!   

I'm glad Kimmar's was a short-lived absence!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> My pleasure!
> 
> I'm glad Kimmar's was a short-lived absence!


----------



## John's Mom

franandaj said:


> So we got good news at the wound Dr. I've been wondering if I should even bother to sign up for any special events since they are supposedly non refundable. But they said yesterday that since I can clean the wound even if she is not fully recovered we could still take vacations, provided we take it easy and go back to the Villa to rest. We've always done the rest thing, so it won't be a problem!



Alison,

Glad you got some good news from the Doctor.  Prayers for Fran's continued recovery.


----------



## TyRy

Booth menus are up - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2012-epcot-food-and-wine-festival-marketplace-booths-and-menus/

On a sad note, not sure when I'll get there now.  It would still be the 10th at the latest, but my BFF, whose family I was bringing down earlier, just found out the her DH's lung cancer came back and is now a stage IV.  She's determined to make this trip as it will probably be their last as a family (boys will be 7 and 5) so I'm praying he makes it.  Please say a little prayer or think a good thoughts if you could.

Tracy


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> Booth menus are up - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2012-epcot-food-and-wine-festival-marketplace-booths-and-menus/
> 
> On a sad note, not sure when I'll get there now.  It would still be the 10th at the latest, but my BFF, whose family I was bringing down earlier, just found out the her DH's lung cancer came back and is now a stage IV.  She's determined to make this trip as it will probably be their last as a family (boys will be 7 and 5) so I'm praying he makes it.  Please say a little prayer or think a good thoughts if you could.
> 
> Tracy




Oh, Tracy - so sorry to hear this news.  They will be in my prayers.


----------



## RachelTori

I've started looking over the food booth selections and the paid events!  

The problem I'm going to have is that the deminars open for online booking August 10th........ when I'm working on the Army base.  That doesn't worry me too much.  I just want to book a wine and a culinary so JD can see what they're all about!  

What does worry me is the paid events opening at 7am on August 14th...... It will be 6am Central, but I will either be on my way to the Base or on the Base by then.  I don't think they'll understand that I need to reserve and pay for some Disney World events!!!  

Flying Fish might be the only special event I get to this trip..... oh, and the Food & Wine Classic!     Maybe that's enough!


----------



## John's Mom

TyRy said:


> Booth menus are up - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2012-epcot-food-and-wine-festival-marketplace-booths-and-menus/
> 
> On a sad note, not sure when I'll get there now.  It would still be the 10th at the latest, but my BFF, whose family I was bringing down earlier, just found out the her DH's lung cancer came back and is now a stage IV.  She's determined to make this trip as it will probably be their last as a family (boys will be 7 and 5) so I'm praying he makes it.  Please say a little prayer or think a good thoughts if you could.
> 
> Tracy



Tracy,

Such sad news for your BFF and her family.  I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers. 

Kathy


----------



## PNO4TE

Tracy - I am sorry to hear about your friend's daughter.  That is heart-breaking.  I hope you will be able to make the trip and make it a happy one.

I don't think I am booking any special events this year.  We will see what the deminars are, but as for the other things, I am planning to take a pass this time out.  Nothing that is affordable really "speaks" to me.


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Tracy - I am sorry to hear about your friend's daughter.  That is heart-breaking.  I hope you will be able to make the trip and make it a happy one.
> 
> I don't think I am booking any special events this year.  We will see what the deminars are, but as for the other things, I am planning to take a pass this time out.  Nothing that is affordable really "speaks" to me.



Elin, I tend to agree.  I think experiencing the Food & Wine Classic will be all the special events we need!  

I do plan to book one wine and one culinary for when JD is here -- but he doesn't arrive until the 12th.


----------



## franandaj

TyRy said:


> Booth menus are up - http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2012-epcot-food-and-wine-festival-marketplace-booths-and-menus/
> 
> On a sad note, not sure when I'll get there now.  It would still be the 10th at the latest, but my BFF, whose family I was bringing down earlier, just found out the her DH's lung cancer came back and is now a stage IV.  She's determined to make this trip as it will probably be their last as a family (boys will be 7 and 5) so I'm praying he makes it.  Please say a little prayer or think a good thoughts if you could.
> 
> Tracy



I'm so sorry to hear this Tracy.


I've been going over the paid events. I would really like to do PFTS and since you ladies convinced me to bring our little scooter tray tables, we can do the Classic on Friday and PFTS on Saturday.  I want to do a lunch and am looking at either the Tequila, or one of the Italian ones.  I can't do the wine pairing one because it would be the same night as Flying Fish and that woud just be too much to each in one day, so maybe the beer or the regional lunch.


----------



## RachelTori

franandaj said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this Tracy.
> 
> 
> I've been going over the paid events. I would really like to do PFTS and since you ladies convinced me to bring our little scooter tray tables, we can do the Classic on Friday and PFTS on Saturday.  I want to do a lunch and am looking at either the Tequila, or one of the Italian ones.  I can't do the wine pairing one because it would be the same night as Flying Fish and that woud just be too much to each in one day, so maybe the beer or the regional lunch.



Alison, 

Elin did the Via Pizza & Beer tasting last year so she can give you her thoughts on that.  Her pictures looked very appetizing!  

We've done the Tutto Food & Wine pairing and it was FABULOUS!!  We had a Citricos ADR for that evening (figuring the Food & Wine Pairing was just tastings and we would want dinner) but every one of us was still full from the Pairing!!!  We ended up ordering appetizers at Citricos!  

I've heard good reviews of the Tequila lunch.


----------



## franandaj

I saw Elin's pictures last year.  The pizza was way cool how they made three different types in one pie and I imagine that the beer tasted different with each one.

I'm leaning toward the tequila, only becuase I would pick Saturday and we won't really be doing a lot of the kiosks on that day due to how busy they get.  We could do the Tequila lunch, go back to BCV enjoy the pool relax and get ready for PFTS.  The other lunches are on weekdays (which would cut into my kiosk time and appetite).

Has anyone ever done the single tickets for the S&D Classic?  I was thinking about that because, it might be more worth it for us.  Fran can't really drink because she takes so much morphine that alcohol is a bad idea.  Neither of us have very big appetites any more, so I was thinking we might get by just trying the things one at a time and buying the tickets for the items.  I would have the wine, but she would probably pass.


----------



## RachelTori

franandaj said:


> I saw Elin's pictures last year.  The pizza was way cool how they made three different types in one pie and I imagine that the beer tasted different with each one.
> 
> I'm leaning toward the tequila, only becuase I would pick Saturday and we won't really be doing a lot of the kiosks on that day due to how busy they get.  We could do the Tequila lunch, go back to BCV enjoy the pool relax and get ready for PFTS.  The other lunches are on weekdays (which would cut into my kiosk time and appetite).
> 
> Has anyone ever done the single tickets for the S&D Classic?  I was thinking about that because, it might be more worth it for us.  Fran can't really drink because she takes so much morphine that alcohol is a bad idea.  Neither of us have very big appetites any more, so I was thinking we might get by just trying the things one at a time and buying the tickets for the items.  I would have the wine, but she would probably pass.



Alison - last year I did the single tickets on my second night!  I had booked the wine blending seminar the first day and wasn't even planning to do the Causeway tasting -- until I saw it!!!!  I did the all-you-can-eat Friday night, and couldn't resist coming back Saturday!!  

I don't remember the number of single tickets I bought (but I believe I spent $15) and that was plenty!  (although I might have still been stuffed from Friday night when I went on a bit of a tasting spree!)


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> Elin, I tend to agree.  I think experiencing the Food & Wine Classic will be all the special events we need!
> 
> I do plan to book one wine and one culinary for when JD is here -- but he doesn't arrive until the 12th.



Once the girls are settled into their "new lives" and are certain that they will be able to join us for part of our trip I am sure we will look at booking one of the deminars.  But that might not be until late in August.  Part of what determines what we book will be based on availability then!


----------



## PNO4TE

We have done the Italian Food & Wine Pairing and loved it.  One of the best things we have ever done at F&W Festival.

The Beer & Pizza pairing at Via Napoli was a huge surprise to us last year.  We were expecting beer. and pizza.  And instead got good beers and great foods.  I can post pictures if anyone is interested, but you can also find them on here somewhere...


----------



## TyRy

Thank you all for your prayers - they'll see the oncologist on Friday, so we'll know a bit more then.  My BFF is holding up pretty well.



franandaj said:


> Has anyone ever done the single tickets for the S&D Classic?  I was thinking about that because, it might be more worth it for us.  Fran can't really drink because she takes so much morphine that alcohol is a bad idea.  Neither of us have very big appetites any more, so I was thinking we might get by just trying the things one at a time and buying the tickets for the items.  I would have the wine, but she would probably pass.



OOOOO - that's a great idea.  I bought the ticket for Saturday night, but wasn't sure what I would be doing Friday...maybe I'll go that way with it.


----------



## Angel16

Putting together our list of must do's.  My DH is not so sure the 
Discovery of Grand Marnier is going to be worth the price $65.00 pp.  Expecially after he read the one review attached to it.  A man and his wife attended and wrote they were very upset at the price and little food and hardly any alcohol in the samples.    I know a couple of you went last year I believe Elin and Laura...but my brain is a bit fried today.    Can anyone who attended give me their thoughts please.  I would love to go.  Here is the listing for 2012.

This seminar showcases the talents of a Grand Marnier cocktail master. Included:
 * Indulge in a glass of Champagne
 * Sample several Grand Marnier tastings
 * Savor two specialty desserts
 * Mixology lesson
 Read the details on the 2010 Grand Marnier Tasting here.

When: Sundays, September 30, October 7 & 21 from 2:45-4:15PM
 Where: Festival Center
 Pricing $65.00 

Ann


----------



## RachelTori

Angel16 said:


> Putting together our list of must do's.  My DH is not so sure the
> Discovery of Grand Marnier is going to be worth the price $65.00 pp.  Expecially after he read the one review attached to it.  A man and his wife attended and wrote they were very upset at the price and little food and hardly any alcohol in the samples.    I know a couple of you went last year I believe Elin and Laura...but my brain is a bit fried today.    Can anyone who attended give me their thoughts please.  I would love to go.  Here is the listing for 2012.
> 
> This seminar showcases the talents of a Grand Marnier cocktail master. Included:
> * Indulge in a glass of Champagne
> * Sample several Grand Marnier tastings
> * Savor two specialty desserts
> * Mixology lesson
> Read the details on the 2010 Grand Marnier Tasting here.
> 
> When: Sundays, September 30, October 7 & 21 from 2:45-4:15PM
> Where: Festival Center
> Pricing $65.00
> 
> Ann



Ann, 

*Taste, Shake and Indulge Like the French:*  We felt it was a great bargain, but it was less expensive then ($45 I believe).  

We had fun, plus we had our fill of food & beverages.     And if I remember correctly, there was a lot of tasting, shaking and indulging going on!!   

It was held in Bistro and we had the place to ourselves.  It's too bad Bistro is being rehabbed and you'll have to be in the Festival Center (although I love the Festival Center!).

I think that if it's something you want to do, you should do it!   

Did I just help or hurt?!!


----------



## Angel16

Thank you Laura.  Maybe I missed another Grand Mariner seminar?  I will go check the list.   This sounds interesting and would be fun.  

I am looking at the Italian lunch and wine one which is the same price if I remember correctly.  I need to do some more research, but I have to have something to eat first.  All this food talk and all I have had today is a cup of coffee.  

Ann


----------



## RachelTori

Angel16 said:


> Thank you Laura.  Maybe I missed another Grand Mariner seminar?  I will go check the list.   This sounds interesting and would be fun.
> 
> I am looking at the Italian lunch and wine one which is the same price if I remember correctly.  I need to do some more research, but I have to have something to eat first.  All this food talk and all I have had today is a cup of coffee.
> 
> Ann



I think Taste, Shake & Indulge morphed into "Discovery of Grand Marnier".  They changed the name and raised the price!


----------



## RachelTori

This was the *2010* info:  (Thank you Disneyfoodblog.com )

"When: Saturdays in October from 2:30-4:30 PM at Bistro de Paris in Epcots France Pavilion.
What: The seminars will consist of tasting a full range of Grand Marnier liqueurs and a mini-class on how to shake and muddle Grand Marnier cocktails. Guests will be treated to Bistro de Paris-prepared flambeed crepes Suzette and frozen souffle glace.
Pricing: Cost will be $45 per person, including tax. Epcot admission is required and must be paid separately.
To Book: Call 407-WDW-FEST after 7AM on *July 20th, 2010."*


Definitely worth the $45 we spent!


----------



## PNO4TE

I agree with Laura that for $45 it was a  great bargain, Ann.  For $65 and having it in the Festival Center... that I am not so sure about.  FYI - We had PLENTY to drink!!


----------



## PNO4TE

My "old' DVC friend to book a studio for the girls for 10/11-15.  There is NOTHING available anywhere for those dates!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> I agree with Laura that for $45 it was a  great bargain, Ann.  For $65 and having it in the Festival Center... that I am not so sure about.  *FYI - We had PLENTY to drink!!*



Yes we did!!  



PNO4TE said:


> My "old' DVC friend to book a studio for the girls for 10/11-15.  There is NOTHING available anywhere for those dates!



I'm sure all the DVC have been booked for quite awhile now.  At the 7 month mark things were booking up pretty quickly.  

Any non-DVC availability?  I'm sure Swan & Dolphin are booked by now.  How about a Value?  Any availability there?  Worst case would they consider one of the DTD good neighbor resorts?  Allears and Mousesavers often have links with some great rates for those hotels.


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> I'm sure all the DVC have been booked for quite awhile now.  At the 7 month mark things were booking up pretty quickly.
> 
> Any non-DVC availability?  I'm sure Swan & Dolphin are booked by now.  How about a Value?  Any availability there?  Worst case would they consider one of the DTD good neighbor resorts?  Allears and Mousesavers often have links with some great rates for those hotels.



There is room in WDW resorts.  Just thought they might be able to save a little money renting Sandy's points.  Even in August it has never been a problem in years past, actually.


----------



## Angel16

Laura and Elin, Thank you both for your thoughts regarding the GM seminar.  We are talking about our options.  

Ann


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> There is room in WDW resorts.  Just thought they might be able to save a little money renting Sandy's points.  Even in August it has never been a problem in years past, actually.



There's a thread on the DVC boards discussing the issue of how it is becoming more difficult to get reservations.  

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2968580

I only read a few posts, but consensus seems to be "more members, less availability".  

We've only been members for 6 years, but we too have noticed it becoming more difficult, especially the last couple years.  




Angel16 said:


> Laura and Elin, Thank you both for your thoughts regarding the GM seminar.  We are talking about our options.
> 
> Ann



You're very welcome!  



*Happy Sunday!! *


----------



## PNO4TE

Good afternoon, everyone!  hope you all have a great Sunday!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Good afternoon, everyone!  hope you all have a great Sunday!



  My 3 kids, DIL and I spent the day with my parents, celebrating their 83rd birthdays a week early!  (I'll be at Fort Leonard Wood, MO for their birthdays 8/9 & 10.  )

JD didn't come with us as he was at the Braves game...... in a Suite!  

I have so much to do the next couple of days; then fly to MO Wednesday morning.  I won't be around much the next couple weeks, but will check in when I can.

I am going to try to book the 10/14 Mexican Tequila Lunch for JD & myself, but if I don't get through right away 8/14, I won't be able to keep trying (or holding) so I'm prepared to be disappointed.


----------



## PNO4TE

I booked the "Baked" Culinary Demo for Laura, JD and myself this morning!  

Also booked the Las Rocas Wine Seminar for the girls and myself as well as the Neige Premium Beverage Seminar for them.

That is all we are doing extra, other than the Swolphin Classic and Wine Blending Seminar.

Less than 60 days now!!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> I booked the "Baked" Culinary Demo for Laura, JD and myself this morning!
> 
> Also booked the Las Rocas Wine Seminar for the girls and myself as well as the Neige Premium Beverage Seminar for them.
> 
> That is all we are doing extra, other than the Swolphin Classic and Wine Blending Seminar.
> 
> Less than 60 days now!!



  I am so happy about Baked!!!  

Thank you very, very much for getting that booked for us!  

Can't wait!


----------



## RachelTori

It's lonely around here!!  

AKL-IPO got DH & I the Mexican Tequila Lunch on 10/14 (Elin, you should have seen JD's face light up when I told him!!  )

I'm hoping work doesn't get in the way, but I may have to adjust my arrival/departure dates by a day or 2.     Hopefully I'll know soon (although UM likes to do things spur of the moment - their definition of _*soon*_ and mine are *waaaay* different!!  )


Happy Sunday!


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> It's lonely around here!!
> 
> AKL-IPO got DH & I the Mexican Tequila Lunch on 10/14 (Elin, you should have seen JD's face light up when I told him!!  )
> 
> I'm hoping work doesn't get in the way, but I may have to adjust my arrival/departure dates by a day or 2.     Hopefully I'll know soon (although UM likes to do things spur of the moment - their definition of _*soon*_ and mine are *waaaay* different!!  )
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday!



Congrats on getting the lunch you wanted...  David and I are just now regretting going this year, but we will stay strong!


----------



## PNO4TE

racheltori said:


> it's lonely around here!!
> 
> Akl-ipo got dh & i the mexican tequila lunch on 10/14 (elin, you should have seen jd's face light up when i told him!!  )
> 
> i'm hoping work doesn't get in the way, but i may have to adjust my arrival/departure dates by a day or 2.     Hopefully i'll know soon (although um likes to do things spur of the moment - their definition of _*soon*_ and mine are *waaaay* different!!  )
> 
> 
> happy sunday!



what?!?!?!?


----------



## franandaj

Laura, I hope that your work comes together so you can go to all your events.

I'm hoping that the RA doctor can come up with something that will give Fran some relief, but will not inhibit her leg healing. I didn't bother to book anything, just in case we aren't able to go.


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> Congrats on getting the lunch you wanted...  David and I are just now regretting going this year, but we will stay strong!



You do have a couple of fabulous cruises planned, right?!    That should take some of the sting out of missing this year's F&WF.  (although I still don't know why you couldn't sneak a weekend in here or there (10/12-14)........... )




PNO4TE said:


> what?!?!?!?



I did tell UM I'm busy 10/7-17, but if they really, really need me and it overlaps for a day or 2, I would make the sacrifice.    Now, having looked at the calendar, the start date isn't a problem, but the last couple of days could be an issue.  I'm not going to worry about it yet!  I will definitely be there 10/7 through 10/14!  




franandaj said:


> Laura, I hope that your work comes together so you can go to all your events.
> 
> I'm hoping that the RA doctor can come up with something that will give Fran some relief, but will not inhibit her leg healing. I didn't bother to book anything, just in case we aren't able to go.



Alison, I am so sorry that Fran is still having health issues.  We'll keep prayers coming that relief is just a doctor visit away.


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> I did tell UM I'm busy 10/7-17, but if they really, really need me and it overlaps for a day or 2, I would make the sacrifice.    Now, having looked at the calendar, the start date isn't a problem, but the last couple of days could be an issue.  I'm not going to worry about it yet!  I will definitely be there 10/7 through 10/14!



I hope it works out so work won't interfere with your vacation!  My BFF and family are now flying down instead of driving. So I changed my flight to 10/6 and may just leave it there even if they cancel.  I thought about cancelling part of my week as well and flying down 10/10, but if I'm going to lose the points to holding status, I might as well just come down anyway.  My fingers are still crossed for them, but it's not looking too good. 



RachelTori said:


> Alison, I am so sorry that Fran is still having health issues.  We'll keep prayers coming that relief is just a doctor visit away.



I'm also sorry that Fran is still having issues, hopefully they will clear up enough that you'll be able to get away...you guys deserve it with everything you've been through.


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> I hope it works out so work won't interfere with your vacation!  My BFF and family are now flying down instead of driving. So I changed my flight to 10/6 and may just leave it there even if they cancel.  I thought about cancelling part of my week as well and flying down 10/10, but if I'm going to lose the points to holding status, I might as well just come down anyway.  My fingers are still crossed for them, but it's not looking too good.



Prayers for your BFF and her family.


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> You do have a couple of fabulous cruises planned, right?!    That should take some of the sting out of missing this year's F&WF.  (although I still don't know why you couldn't sneak a weekend in here or there (10/12-14)........... )



No cruises until feb....  But we will be flying on the 13th of Oct to see our families in Texas.  So I wished I could come down, but I will have to wait until next year or the next...


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> No cruises until feb....  But we will be flying on the 13th of Oct to see our families in Texas.  So I wished I could come down, but I will have to wait until next year or the next...



I understand.  Family first.  

The good thing is WDW will still be there when you're ready and able to return -- with more "new" experiences!!


----------



## Angel16

I did not book anything this year for F&W.  Since we are leaving on the 5th there only was the Italian Regional Food and Wine Lunch that we could attend and were interested in.  However I had booked as a surprise for my DH The Epcot Dive experience which is that day during the same time.  So we will be just enjoying the booths and any experiences we come upon for our F&W.   

Do any of you remember from a few years back a section set up for "The Australian Wine Walkabout"?  It was set up under some big trees just off the walk way.   It was a super experience where you went to different tables/booths set up for the different regions of Australia and their wines.  You paid a set amount for the total experience I seem to remember it was like $8.00 pp  to get a generous pour of each wine from that region (usually 2-3 wines per region).  They told you about the wine, grapes and how it was produced along with great interaction and stories.  It was one of our favorite experiences for a couple years running.  Sadly it was not there in 2010 and I don't see it this year.
But we do have great memories!  

Ann


----------



## RachelTori

Angel16 said:


> I did not book anything this year for F&W.  Since we are leaving on the 5th there only was the Italian Regional Food and Wine Lunch that we could attend and were interested in.  However I had booked as a surprise for my DH The Epcot Dive experience which is that day during the same time.  So we will be just enjoying the booths and any experiences we come upon for our F&W.
> 
> Do any of you remember from a few years back a section set up for "The Australian Wine Walkabout"?  It was set up under some big trees just off the walk way.   It was a super experience where you went to different tables/booths set up for the different regions of Australia and their wines.  You paid a set amount for the total experience I seem to remember it was like $8.00 pp  to get a generous pour of each wine from that region (usually 2-3 wines per region).  They told you about the wine, grapes and how it was produced along with great interaction and stories.  It was one of our favorite experiences for a couple years running.  Sadly it was not there in 2010 and I don't see it this year.
> But we do have great memories!
> 
> Ann



 I remember the Australian Wine Walkabout well!!!  Sadly, it hasn't been there the last couple of years.   

You must try Tutto Gusto - which is the new wine bar next to Tutto Italia.    I'll be heading that way this weekend!  


A Biergarten took its place (IIRC).  When alcohol is involved, my memory sometimes gets fuzzy!!


----------



## John's Mom

Angel16 said:


> I did not book anything this year for F&W.  Since we are leaving on the 5th there only was the Italian Regional Food and Wine Lunch that we could attend and were interested in.  However I had booked as a surprise for my DH The Epcot Dive experience which is that day during the same time.  So we will be just enjoying the booths and any experiences we come upon for our F&W.
> 
> Do any of you remember from a few years back a section set up for "The Australian Wine Walkabout"?  It was set up under some big trees just off the walk way.   It was a super experience where you went to different tables/booths set up for the different regions of Australia and their wines.  You paid a set amount for the total experience I seem to remember it was like $8.00 pp  to get a generous pour of each wine from that region (usually 2-3 wines per region).  They told you about the wine, grapes and how it was produced along with great interaction and stories.  It was one of our favorite experiences for a couple years running.  Sadly it was not there in 2010 and I don't see it this year.
> But we do have great memories!
> 
> Ann



Ann,

I remember the Australian Wine Walkabout--maybe 2004.  For some reason, I had a hole in my chin and ended up with red wine on my white top.    Hard to forget that!


----------



## RachelTori

John's Mom said:


> Ann,
> 
> I remember the Australian Wine Walkabout--maybe 2004.  For some reason, I had a hole in my chin and ended up with red wine on my white top.    Hard to forget that!



  Kathy, I think any of us who got into the spirit of the Australian Wine Walkabout have those...... um, "fun" memories!!


----------



## TyRy

John's Mom said:


> Ann,
> 
> I remember the Australian Wine Walkabout--maybe 2004.  For some reason, I had a hole in my chin and ended up with red wine on my white top.    Hard to forget that!



Some of us have permament holes in our chins when drinking red wine, usually against a light colored shirt!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> Prayers for your BFF and her family.



Thanks Laura.  Waiting to hear how his brain scan went on Friday and I have yet to hear from BFF.  Hoping no news is good news.


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> I did tell UM I'm busy 10/7-17, but if they really, really need me and it overlaps for a day or 2, I would make the sacrifice.    Now, having looked at the calendar, the start date isn't a problem, but the last couple of days could be an issue.  I'm not going to worry about it yet!  *I will definitely be there 10/7 through 10/14! *


----------



## dgbg100106

Morning everyone!


----------



## franandaj

RachelTori said:


> I remember the Australian Wine Walkabout well!!!  Sadly, it hasn't been there the last couple of years.
> 
> You must try Tutto Gusto - which is the new wine bar next to Tutto Italia.    I'll be heading that way this weekend!
> 
> 
> A Biergarten took its place (IIRC).  When alcohol is involved, my memory sometimes gets fuzzy!!



Whrn we had a F&W festival in CA we had several of those walkabouts I think two or three with wine and one with beer. Our food and liquor laws are much more restricted here so kiosks aren't possible I guess though you can sell wine in a free standing booth.


----------



## TyRy

Just about a month now!   I'm so looking forward to seeing all my friends.  It will be soooo relaxing in between have my BFF and family down there, and a bunch of friends from our neighborhood coming the next week.  It's been a long summer with a lot of rotten things (culminating in my lovely ER visit and overnight stay last week) so hopefully Disney will help change all this.

BFF's DH goes for his second round of chemo today, doc wanted it to be as far out from the trip as possible.  He'll have a scan the Friday before we leave to see if it's helping, but they don't want to know the results until after this trip.  I truly hope that he is able to enjoy some time with his boys while we are in FL.  I did decide that even if they bail at the last second, I'll still come down on the 6th, stay at AKV until the 12th and then will be at BWV.


----------



## PNO4TE

TyRy said:


> Just about a month now!   I'm so looking forward to seeing all my friends.  It will be soooo relaxing in between have my BFF and family down there, and a bunch of friends from our neighborhood coming the next week.  It's been a long summer with a lot of rotten things (culminating in my lovely ER visit and overnight stay last week) so hopefully Disney will help change all this.
> 
> BFF's DH goes for his second round of chemo today, doc wanted it to be as far out from the trip as possible.  He'll have a scan the Friday before we leave to see if it's helping, but they don't want to know the results until after this trip.  I truly hope that he is able to enjoy some time with his boys while we are in FL.  I did decide that even if they bail at the last second, I'll still come down on the 6th, stay at AKV until the 12th and then will be at BWV.



I am glad the trip is still a "go," Tracy!!   I am looking forward to seeing you again. 

I wish your BFF's DH the best of luck.  Sounds like he is a "hard fighter" and that will help.

What were you doing in the ER?!?!? 

On a happier note:  We ordered our hoppers yesterday and Undercover Tourist shipped them today!!


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> Just about a month now!   I'm so looking forward to seeing all my friends.  It will be soooo relaxing in between have my BFF and family down there, and a bunch of friends from our neighborhood coming the next week.  It's been a long summer with a lot of rotten things (culminating in my lovely ER visit and overnight stay last week) so hopefully Disney will help change all this.
> 
> BFF's DH goes for his second round of chemo today, doc wanted it to be as far out from the trip as possible.  He'll have a scan the Friday before we leave to see if it's helping, but they don't want to know the results until after this trip.  I truly hope that he is able to enjoy some time with his boys while we are in FL.  I did decide that even if they bail at the last second, I'll still come down on the 6th, stay at AKV until the 12th and then will be at BWV.





PNO4TE said:


> I am glad the trip is still a "go," Tracy!!   I am looking forward to seeing you again.
> 
> I wish your BFF's DH the best of luck.  Sounds like he is a "hard fighter" and that will help.
> 
> What were you doing in the ER?!?!?
> 
> On a happier note:  We ordered our hoppers yesterday and Undercover Tourist shipped them today!!



  It won't be long now!

A quick "Hi!" from Fort Hood, TX!  It's a very somber mood here today on the Base.  

I'm so glad plans are progressing for you, Tracy, and for you, Elin!  

I probably won't have time to get caught up and organized until next week.


----------



## TyRy

PNO4TE said:


> I am glad the trip is still a "go," Tracy!!   I am looking forward to seeing you again.



And I am looking forward to seeing you (and Bob) again. 



PNO4TE said:


> I wish your BFF's DH the best of luck.  Sounds like he is a "hard fighter" and that will help.



Yes he is and thank you.



PNO4TE said:


> What were you doing in the ER?!?!?



Oh had some chest pains, foggy head and just felt weird.  Had one clear EKG and they were going to let me go but a second one was a little "funny"  so that earned me more tests and the overnight stay.  Thankfully everything came back normal. 



PNO4TE said:


> On a happier note:  We ordered our hoppers yesterday and Undercover Tourist shipped them today!!


  YAY - we are so close now. 



RachelTori said:


> It won't be long now!
> 
> A quick "Hi!" from Fort Hood, TX!  It's a very somber mood here today on the Base.
> 
> I'm so glad plans are progressing for you, Tracy, and for you, Elin!
> 
> I probably won't have time to get caught up and organized until next week.



I'm trying to get organized, but I feel like the more I'm doing the less organized I get.


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> I probably won't have time to get caught up and organized until next week.



Who said anything about being organized?


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> Who said anything about being organized?






It's a dream of mine!


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> It's a dream of mine!



Mine too- someday!


----------



## PNO4TE

Organization is over-rated. 

At least that's what I read in a book somewhere... can't find the book in all this mess, though!


----------



## TyRy

PNO4TE said:


> Organization is over-rated.
> 
> At least that's what I read in a book somewhere... can't find the book in all this mess, though!


----------



## dgbg100106

PNO4TE said:


> Organization is over-rated.
> 
> At least that's what I read in a book somewhere... can't find the book in all this mess, though!



That is good..


----------



## PNO4TE

OK, this morning was "look at the October stuff and find what is still needed" day.  So, I looked...

Everything looked pretty good with one exception:  the Food and Wine Classic 2-night package just didn't look like enough money, so I tried to look it up online.  No go... Kept wanting me to call and talk to someone, so I called and got a not so helpful person at the Sheraton portion of the Starwood lines.  She couldn't even wrap her head around what I was asking let alone be able to tell me what the total amount should be.

I got off the phone with her and called the Dolphin directly.  Finally got the answer I was looking for but I am glad I called since the package will cost me twice what my confirmation states. 

Under the package rate, they divided the total cost of the room in half instead of doubling it for a two night stay! 

So, double check your paperwork, my friends...  Two nights ought to cost over $600 total, not a tad over $300!


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> OK, this morning was "look at the October stuff and find what is still needed" day.  So, I looked...
> 
> Everything looked pretty good with one exception:  the Food and Wine Classic 2-night package just didn't look like enough money, so I tried to look it up online.  No go... Kept wanting me to call and talk to someone, so I called and got a not so helpful person at the Sheraton portion of the Starwood lines.  She couldn't even wrap her head around what I was asking let alone be able to tell me what the total amount should be.
> 
> I got off the phone with her and called the Dolphin directly.  Finally got the answer I was looking for but I am glad I called since the package will cost me twice what my confirmation states.
> 
> Under the package rate, they divided the total cost of the room in half instead of doubling it for a two night stay!
> 
> So, double check your paperwork, my friends...  Two nights ought to cost over $600 total, not a tad over $300!



Oh, jeez, I just now found this post!!   My package resv shows the same thing. I called the Dolphin months ago, wondering WTH was going on!   Dolphin has it correct in their system and the paperwork I printed when I first booked this package shows the correct rate and also states that the "package" includes two Causeway passes each night.  

I haven't had any time lately to even think about this trip.  Travel with work has been INSANE!  The thing is, you think you're going to one Army Base, and days before the trip, you find out you're going somewhere else......... on the other side of the country!!!!  

I was in TX 9/6-9/15; in NC 9/16 until 9/22.  Then yesterday I learned I will be in Washington State 9/25 until 10/6.   I had 11 days in WDW 10/7-17, but I just need a day to myself!!     So I changed my flight to 10/8 (worth the $75 change fee to me!  ); and canceled my 1-night reservation at Art of Animation.  

Instead, I'll arrive early afternoon on Monday, 10/8 (BCV).  Departure date of 10/17 remains the same.     Will try AoA another trip!  

Sorry I haven't had much time lately to even think about this trip, but it's almost here and I know it's going to be great!


----------



## PNO4TE

OK, then... Bob and I will hold down the fort until you get there on Monday! 

As for the F&W Pkg... I wish I could have kept the $138.75 nightly rate for our room!  I would have loved that!   I cannot look at my resv online at all, and the "updated" info I got is really nothing much more than a final price (minus and taxes or fees).  Which makes it NOT a final price, as I had asked for.    It did say it included the passes for two for the causeway event too.  that is why I knew it had to be wrong!

I find it interesting that when the Sheraton rep looked up my resv she could not tell me much more than what I was seeing either.  She kept trying to explain why my paperwork wrong, but she didn't have any other figures to give me to support her claim.


----------



## TyRy

Wow Laura - I don't blame you for needing the extra day, that's been a crazy schedule.  So far everyone is going down with me on the 6th, but while I know it will be a good week, it's going to be a tough one since BFF's DH is not doing very well.  I'm thinking it will be so nice to meet up with everyone on Friday and just relax.  Of course, maybe I'll get to sneak away before then, but not holding my breath.  

So my schedule will be - arrive 6th with BFF and her family, staying at Jambo.  They leave on the 12th and I check into BWV where I'll be until the 21st.  Other friends and DH will join on the 14th and check out on the 20th.  DH and I will then end up at Kidani for just a couple days.


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> OK, then... Bob and I will hold down the fort until you get there on Monday!
> 
> As for the F&W Pkg... I wish I could have kept the $138.75 nightly rate for our room!  I would have loved that!   I cannot look at my resv online at all, and the "updated" info I got is really nothing much more than a final price (minus and taxes or fees).  Which makes it NOT a final price, as I had asked for.    It did say it included the passes for two for the causeway event too.  that is why I knew it had to be wrong!
> 
> I find it interesting that when the Sheraton rep looked up my resv she could not tell me much more than what I was seeing either.  She kept trying to explain why my paperwork wrong, but she didn't have any other figures to give me to support her claim.



I hope things don't get "complicated" at billing time.     Make sure you have the math done so you know *exactly* what the total bill should be.  Twice (although not recently), I have had to get on the phone with "Accounting" prior to vacating the room, and when I have been able to tell them what my bill should have been, they have made the adjustment!  (I haven't had a problem in several years, but I am always prepared to do battle!  )




TyRy said:


> Wow Laura - I don't blame you for needing the extra day, that's been a crazy schedule.  So far everyone is going down with me on the 6th, but while I know it will be a good week, it's going to be a tough one since BFF's DH is not doing very well.  I'm thinking it will be so nice to meet up with everyone on Friday and just relax.  Of course, maybe I'll get to sneak away before then, but not holding my breath.
> 
> So my schedule will be - arrive 6th with BFF and her family, staying at Jambo.  They leave on the 12th and I check into BWV where I'll be until the 21st.  Other friends and DH will join on the 14th and check out on the 20th.  DH and I will then end up at Kidani for just a couple days.



Tracy, I am so sorry to hear BFF's DH isn't doing well.  I hope the family will have a wonderful trip and make some beautiful memories.  

We willl get together whenever it works with your schedule.  If you don't have my cell # anymore, I can text you - then you'll have it again!  Let me know!  


One more busy work day, then I drive home Saturday.  I actually will have 3 whole days to get caught up at home before hitting the road again!  I am going to savor those precious days!  


Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> I hope things don't get "complicated" at billing time.     Make sure you have the math done so you know *exactly* what the total bill should be.  Twice (although not recently), I have had to get on the phone with "Accounting" prior to vacating the room, and when I have been able to tell them what my bill should have been, they have made the adjustment!  (I haven't had a problem in several years, but I am always prepared to do battle!  )



I know how much I should owe on the room only portion of the trip. It is the package that I have no idea about!  And I cannot seem to find anyone who can tell me that answer definitively.   The amount that my cc was charged for the package does not match what they said would be charged so that just adds more problems.  Maybe later on this afternoon I will call the Dolphin back directly again and see if i can get a better answer from someone.

Safe travels tomorrow.  Enjoy your time at home with JD.  And get packed!!!


----------



## PNO4TE

TyRy said:


> Wow Laura - I don't blame you for needing the extra day, that's been a crazy schedule.  So far everyone is going down with me on the 6th, but while I know it will be a good week, it's going to be a tough one since BFF's DH is not doing very well.  I'm thinking it will be so nice to meet up with everyone on Friday and just relax.  Of course, maybe I'll get to sneak away before then, but not holding my breath.
> 
> So my schedule will be - arrive 6th with BFF and her family, staying at Jambo.  They leave on the 12th and I check into BWV where I'll be until the 21st.  Other friends and DH will join on the 14th and check out on the 20th.  DH and I will then end up at Kidani for just a couple days.



Tracy, I am sorry to hear that your BFF's DH is not doing well at all.  I hope for some peace for you all and some relaxation for everyone on this trip.


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> I know how much I should owe on the room only portion of the trip. It is the package that I have no idea about!  And I cannot seem to find anyone who can tell me that answer definitively.   The amount that my cc was charged for the package does not match what they said would be charged so that just adds more problems.  Maybe later on this afternoon I will call the Dolphin back directly again and see if i can get a better answer from someone.
> 
> Safe travels tomorrow.  Enjoy your time at home with JD.  And get packed!!!



I AM HOME!!!    When I got to Loganville, GA (a neighboring town), I felt a sense of excitement that I was finally home!!    That NEVER happens, which tells me I *definitely* was gone too long!  

Elin, did you ever call Dolphin?  If you're still unsure of the amount, maybe we can compare reservations - I am 99.9% sure I understand my "package"!  


I found "BOB RADIO" when we were in Ft Hood and their slogan is "WE PLAY ANYTHING!"     My colleagues and I loved it because they played oldies, classic rock, contemporary, R&B............   On the drive to NC, I found 2 more "BOB" FM stations!!!  Same slogan and same great variety!!  I think the last one was Augusta, GA -- I kept it on until the interference was just too much.    Why, oh why doesn't Atlanta radio have anything like that?  

I have 2 suitcases to unpack and launder so I better get busy!


----------



## PNO4TE

My weekend has been beyond busy so far. I think I will try to call the Dolphin when I am done catching up on here.  Meanwhile, Laura - if your total is somewhere around $650 then I "think" I know that my package price is right.  If not... AAAAAAAAAACKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## RachelTori

PNO4TE said:


> My weekend has been beyond busy so far. I think I will try to call the Dolphin when I am done catching up on here.  Meanwhile, Laura - if your total is somewhere around $650 then I "think" I know that my package price is right.  If not... AAAAAAAAAACKKKKKKKKKKKKK



Elin, my package total for the 2 nights Dolphin ("limited view") is $655.88.  The deposit I paid was $312.19 so I have a balance due of $343.69.  (plus the $14/day resort fee, but Gold was able to waive that last month - "Gold Amenity Welcome" - so I'm counting on knocking that $28 off this time too!)  

"Rate Details:  Food & Wine 2 Nights - 2012 Food and Wine Classic causeway tickets and room for two night stay"

My reservation has NEVER been correct on the SPG site, but when I have called the Dolphin (twice now!), they have the correct info and since I also have a copy of it printed, I'm sure it will be fine!


----------



## PNO4TE

RachelTori said:


> Elin, my package total for the 2 nights Dolphin ("limited view") is $655.88.  The deposit I paid was $312.19 so I have a balance due of $343.69.  (plus the $14/day resort fee, but Gold was able to waive that last month - "Gold Amenity Welcome" - so I'm counting on knocking that $28 off this time too!)
> 
> "Rate Details:  Food & Wine 2 Nights - 2012 Food and Wine Classic causeway tickets and room for two night stay"
> 
> My reservation has NEVER been correct on the SPG site, but when I have called the Dolphin (twice now!), they have the correct info and since I also have a copy of it printed, I'm sure it will be fine!



That is about what I figured it was after I talked to them.  I never had a chance to call today, so THANKS!


----------



## John's Mom

Jack and I will be arriving at WDW (Kidani) on Wednesday, Oct. 10. 

If anyone wants us to purchase anything (liquor, etc.) from local stores, please let me know.  I remember a birthday celebration during the week and something about purchasing wine.  If there's anything we can do, please PM me.

Kathy


----------



## TyRy

So excited that this is now sooooooo close! 

Talked to BFF yesterday and per her DH's doc, the trip is a go.  Don't know how much he'll be able to do even with the scooter, but at least they will have some time away from everything, although with two boys of 5&7 with them, it may not be much of a vaction. 

I'll be at Jambo with them the 6th-12th.  On the 12th I move to BWV, and still not sure what I'm doing that night.  Might hit the classic and do the tickets only, but we'll see.  Is everyone doing the S&D classic both nights?

Let me know what is needed from me for Diana's bday brunch...I'm happy to help. Can't wait for our wine blending seminar!!

I think people have my cell, but if you need it, just PM me and I'll send it again.  See everyone soon!

Tracy


----------



## PNO4TE

John's Mom said:


> Jack and I will be arriving at WDW (Kidani) on Wednesday, Oct. 10.
> 
> If anyone wants us to purchase anything (liquor, etc.) from local stores, please let me know.  I remember a birthday celebration during the week and something about purchasing wine.  If there's anything we can do, please PM me.
> 
> Kathy



That would be for Diana.  But I haven't heard anything else about the planned get together.  I wanted to get the bubbly and decent glasses.  But I don't know yet if it is still a "go."  I will let you know, although we do have a grocery stop with our town car service this time.  I could pick things up on Sunday, the 7th, but might need a backup plan.  thanks, Kathy!!


----------



## PNO4TE

TyRy said:


> So excited that this is now sooooooo close!
> 
> Talked to BFF yesterday and per her DH's doc, the trip is a go.  Don't know how much he'll be able to do even with the scooter, but at least they will have some time away from everything, although with two boys of 5&7 with them, it may not be much of a vaction.
> 
> I'll be at Jambo with them the 6th-12th.  On the 12th I move to BWV, and still not sure what I'm doing that night.  Might hit the classic and do the tickets only, but we'll see.  Is everyone doing the S&D classic both nights?
> 
> Let me know what is needed from me for Diana's bday brunch...I'm happy to help. Can't wait for our wine blending seminar!!
> 
> I think people have my cell, but if you need it, just PM me and I'll send it again.  See everyone soon!
> 
> Tracy



We are doing the Classic both nights, so come on over! PM headed your way!


----------



## John's Mom

PNO4TE said:


> That would be for Diana.  But I haven't heard anything else about the planned get together.  I wanted to get the bubbly and decent glasses.  But I don't know yet if it is still a "go."  I will let you know, although we do have a grocery stop with our town car service this time.  I could pick things up on Sunday, the 7th, but might need a backup plan.  thanks, Kathy!!



Glad to help out anyway I can.


----------



## PNO4TE

John's Mom said:


> Glad to help out anyway I can.



Thanks, Kathy.  We will let you know.  I assume your phone number is unchanged from before your move??


----------



## John's Mom

PNO4TE said:


> Thanks, Kathy.  We will let you know.  I assume your phone number is unchanged from before your move??



Same number.


----------



## dgbg100106

I so wished I was headed out with you guys...


----------



## RachelTori

dgbg100106 said:


> I so wished I was headed out with you guys...



We wish you and David were coming too......


----------



## PNO4TE

dgbg100106 said:


> I so wished I was headed out with you guys...



We wish you were coming too.


----------



## John's Mom

Brandi - Sorry I won't get to meet you and David this trip.  You'll be missed.


----------



## TyRy

Safe travels to all as we converge soon on WDW!  I even have my Jamborini shirt packed from last year. 

Brandi - you and David will be missed!


----------



## John's Mom

TyRy said:


> Safe travels to all as we converge soon on WDW!  I even have my Jamborini shirt packed from last year.
> 
> Brandi - you and David will be missed!



Tracy, safe travels to you.  I was thinking about packing my Jamborini shirt; it's now on my list.


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> Safe travels to all as we converge soon on WDW!  I even have my Jamborini shirt packed from last year.
> 
> Brandi - you and David will be missed!





John's Mom said:


> Tracy, safe travels to you.  I was thinking about packing my Jamborini shirt; it's now on my list.




Safe travels, Tracy!  (You too, Kathy - although you don't have near as far to go!  )

I will have to look for my Jamborini shirt when I get home.  I might have it packed away, never to be found again!  

See y'all real soon!


----------



## TyRy

I should have my laptop with me so I can check for emails or messages here (or texts to phone of course) for details about Saturday and where we may meet to wish Diana a happy birthday.  Our wine mixing class starts at 4:30, right?


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> I should have my laptop with me so I can check for emails or messages here (or texts to phone of course) for details about Saturday and where we may meet to wish Diana a happy birthday.  Our wine mixing class starts at 4:30, right?



Yes, 4:30 Saturday.  I think we'll get there around 4.  I sent you a PM.


----------



## RachelTori

I am sitting in the Delta Skyclub Lounge at SeaTac Airport, sipping on a bloody mary, enjoying free internet!  I have 7 hours till I board -- ridiculous I know, but at least I am here and checked in!   

I had to pay $7 for curbside to store my luggage (can't check luggage in till 4 hours to flight time).  They assured me my bag would make it to ATL when I do, but I'm not going to worry about it!  If this suitcase goes on an adventure, it's only my "work" clothes!!   The clothes I need for WDW are waiting at home, so who cares?!!!  

I hope to be so *sauced* by flight time that I will sleep all the way!!    I upgraded to First Class so I will have a nice comfy seat for the 5 hour flight!  

Weather is good here, so hopefully no delays.


----------



## dgbg100106

RachelTori said:


> I am sitting in the Delta Skyclub Lounge at SeaTac Airport, sipping on a bloody mary, enjoying free internet!  I have 7 hours till I board -- ridiculous I know, but at least I am here and checked in!
> 
> I had to pay $7 for curbside to store my luggage (can't check luggage in till 4 hours to flight time).  They assured me my bag would make it to ATL when I do, but I'm not going to worry about it!  If this suitcase goes on an adventure, it's only my "work" clothes!!   The clothes I need for WDW are waiting at home, so who cares?!!!
> 
> I hope to be so *sauced* by flight time that I will sleep all the way!!    I upgraded to First Class so I will have a nice comfy seat for the 5 hour flight!
> 
> Weather is good here, so hopefully no delays.



Have a safe flight, and have a wonderful time..


----------



## TyRy

Can't wait to see everyone...it's been a draining week already.  I'm glad I could give this trip to my friends, but just don't think I was prepared for how emotionally draining it would be.


----------



## RachelTori

TyRy said:


> Can't wait to see everyone...it's been a draining week already.  I'm glad I could give this trip to my friends, but just don't think I was prepared for how emotionally draining it would be.



Hang in there, Tracy.  It's an important trip for your friends and you're being a great friend to them.  

Text or call when you have time and want to get together.  Can't wait to see you again!


----------



## PNO4TE

TyRy said:


> Can't wait to see everyone...it's been a draining week already.  I'm glad I could give this trip to my friends, but just don't think I was prepared for how emotionally draining it would be.



 I can only begin to imagine how hard it is for all of you.


----------



## TyRy

RachelTori said:


> Hang in there, Tracy.  It's an important trip for your friends and you're being a great friend to them.
> 
> Text or call when you have time and want to get together.  Can't wait to see you again!





PNO4TE said:


> I can only begin to imagine how hard it is for all of you.



Thanks ladies.   Hope I'm not sounding to whiney, it's just trying to find the balance between the boys, BFF and what her DH can do and trying to keep the peace between them all.

My BFF and I did have a moment last night when we were alone, pushing her DH's dead scooter through AKL and something hit us as funny.  We literally had to stop in the hallway as we were laughing so hard and could not move.  Hopefully she'll have a couple more moments like that!  

I probably won't get away until they leave on Friday, but after I check into BWV Friday morning, look for me outside of France with a whole lotta cosmos in my hand.


----------



## John's Mom

TyRy said:


> Thanks ladies.   Hope I'm not sounding to whiney, it's just trying to find the balance between the boys, BFF and what her DH can do and trying to keep the peace between them all.
> 
> My BFF and I did have a moment last night when we were alone, pushing her DH's dead scooter through AKL and something hit us as funny.  We literally had to stop in the hallway as we were laughing so hard and could not move.  Hopefully she'll have a couple more moments like that!
> 
> I probably won't get away until they leave on Friday, but after I check into BWV Friday morning, look for me outside of France with a whole lotta cosmos in my hand.



Tracy - Hope you and your  BFF get to enjoy many more great moments before she leaves.  Hang in there!


----------



## PNO4TE

Tracy - we could be persuaded to meet in France on Friday. I don't think it would take much arm-twisting. 

Keep finding those moments of laughter. They are so important for all of you right now.


----------



## PNO4TE

I am having a great time with Laura. (Did anyone think it would be otherwise????)

Yak & Yeti and AK this morning and F & W tonight. Life is good!


----------



## dgbg100106

PNO4TE said:


> I am having a great time with Laura. (Did anyone think it would be otherwise????)
> 
> Yak & Yeti and AK this morning and F & W tonight. Life is good!



Sounds wonderful!!!!


----------



## TyRy

Elin - we may all have to meet at yours or Laura's room on Friday (doubting mine at BWV will be ready.)  My bosses just sent me a really nice bottle of champagne and there's no way I'd be able to drink it between now and Friday by myself.  Guess we'll all have to share as soon as I move over on Friday.


----------



## PNO4TE

TyRy said:


> Elin - we may all have to meet at yours or Laura's room on Friday (doubting mine at BWV will be ready.)  My bosses just sent me a really nice bottle of champagne and there's no way I'd be able to drink it between now and Friday by myself.  Guess we'll all have to share as soon as I move over on Friday.



Oh, I am not sure we could possibly do that.


----------

